# BIG MARC's '75 RAGHOUSE



## BIG MARC

Got this in September from So.Cal (Palm Springs to be exact) been riding it around like this,couldn't really decide what I was gonna do with it.Car was lifted already but still needed a make over to be plaque worthy.Alot of peeps found out I got this and been offering deals left and right but I'm gonna sit on this one.Been many moons since I've actually torn a car down and built to be my own.I'm extremely lazy and impatient and it is much easier for me to grab someone else's car that has spent hours and doe putting it together then I can change things around to make it mine.


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC

I decided to finally get going on it with a lil push from my homeboy and truest USO Gee(gdog3332).My family and I have had many deaths in recent years but more so this past year and especially with the Tsunami that strucc in the Islands of Samoa,not to mention being a single income family and always broke I decided to call it "The Testament".


----------



## BIG MARC

Driving it around in its current state has helped me work the buggs out or found out what's really wrong w/it that the previous owner failed to tell me about.So far somebody thought it would be a good idea to "RIG" up the hardlines that come from the transmission bacc to the radiator and throw a coupling in their.Yes I been driving it to shows,cruises,hops,kicc baccs,bbq's,whatever not entered in a show just to hang out.

About a month or two ago I took it to a show and while driving there I felt the tranny acting funny...well upon entering the show I saw all the happy faces as I decorated the asphalt w/all my tranny fluid. :biggrin: 

As you can Royals C.C. Las Vegas standing guard keeping me company and listening to the music...










As I desperately tried to repair the line so I could drive it home!










No lucc!Thanks to BigBen from the mighty GT LV for running to the store for me and the homie Shaun from the Royals for running home to get his tow trucc,and get gaffled up for towing me home w/me and son in the car on the flatbed.Threatened to take me to jail and my son to CPS,not cool and didn't think it was illegal but whatever,they let us go but Shaun got the worst of it.Thanks for taking the hit homie!


----------



## BIG MARC

I wanted the base of the car to be like a sandy beach with just a soft kiss of the sun.A bronze pearl.Some compare it to the Navigator Gold but it is a Cadillac color called "Cognac Frost".Can't really catch the pearl to good cuzz of the light but it's only been bacc from the paint for a lil less than a week.Gonna let it cure fro anothe month atleast before wetsanding,striping and then clearing over that.


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC

Single pump 8 batteries,8's and 10's...got the super deep cups that need to be installed stll from CCE.


----------



## BIG MARC

Thanks to the USO D~CHEESE for the nice switch panel and my homeboy OJ from the Royals for selling me the OG Alpine Sound Processor EQ that Mr.Impala was supposed to get to me. :angry: 

I've got a ton of stuff for it so far that needs to be put on so thank you all that I have recieved parts from.More parts to come of the accessories but car will be sitting up while paint cures.

Got a ton of engine bay parts,music not to mention all the chrome,stainless and moldings that need to be put bacc on after final clear.Pinstripe coming after New Years.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## BIG MARC

Forget the best thing...got myself a christmas present for working so hard this year and some custom wheels getting made! :0


----------



## Skim

That's bad ass Marc


----------



## 543Records

:biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa

:0 :0 :0 
daamn USO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 9 2009, 04:40 PM~15928423
> *Forget the best thing...got myself a christmas present for working so hard this year and some custom wheels getting made! :0
> 
> *


Pix or it didnt happen!


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 9 2009, 04:53 PM~15928538-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's bad ass Marc
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you my briotha!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 06:27 PM~15929654
> *  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What it dew?!?How's your coming?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by manu [email protected] 9 2009, 06:56 PM~15930077
> *:0  :0  :0
> daamn USO!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks UCE,just a waiting game now.
> <!--QuoteBegin-4DA702_@Dec 9 2009, 07:58 PM~15930879
> *Pix or it didnt happen!
> *


I can't take pics if they're getting built . . .in another state. :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy: good shit


----------



## ANTDOGG

nice car homie good luck on the makeover


----------



## George LA HARBOR

Lookin Good uce. Reminds me of some?????? ya some GLAZED ASADA LOL. keep it up uso


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

LOOKING GOOD BIG MAN!!


----------



## 543Records

Interior is looking nice  , mines almost done.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR+Dec 10 2009, 05:50 PM~15940768-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin Good uce. Reminds me of some?????? ya some GLAZED ASADA LOL.  keep it up uso
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by INVISIBLE [email protected] 10 2009, 05:55 PM~15940818
> *LOOKING GOOD BIG MAN!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's it going Rye!?!Hope the fam is doing well.Can't wait to get this thing bacc together!
> <!--QuoteBegin-543Records_@Dec 10 2009, 06:43 PM~15941287
> *Interior is looking nice  , mines almost done.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks USO,can't wait to see the finished product on yours!


----------



## lowlow94

SWEET RAG :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

This is my fourth 1975 Caprice Convertible with the previous three going untouched either no money to start/finish or decent offers to get rid of.Besides 2dr 90'd Cadi's this is my favorite car (Cuzz it's the only Rag I can fit in!).


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Dec 10 2009, 07:38 PM~15941937
> *SWEET RAG :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## Cadi4life

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 10 2009, 07:42 PM~15941986
> *This is my fourth 1975 Caprice Convertible with the previous three going untouched either no money to start/finish or decent offers to get rid of.Besides 2dr 90'd Cadi's this is my favorite car (Cuzz it's the only Rag I can fit in!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

LOOKIN GOOD BIG PIMPIN!!!!!YOU GONNA TAKE TO LA FOR NEW YEARS??

IF SO WE CAN TIP DOWN THE SHAW TOGETHER YOU ME AND T SKRILL :biggrin: 

ONE RULE NO TENDER FOOTIN ON THE GAS PEDAL YOU KNOW HOW ME AND SKRILL ROLL NO TURTLES HERE!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt for my Uso


----------



## gzking

Looking Good cant wait to see it complete !!


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

LOOKS LIKE MY RIDE USO


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 9 2009, 04:28 PM~15928314
> *I wanted the base of the car to be like a sandy beach with just a soft kiss of the sun.A bronze pearl.Some compare it to the Navigator Gold but it is a Cadillac color called "Cognac Frost".Can't really catch the pearl to good cuzz of the light but it's only been bacc from the paint for a lil less than a week.Gonna let it cure fro anothe month atleast before wetsanding,striping and then clearing over that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks very good Marcus... you work fast i rember see it at the Lowes car show :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pimp slap

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 9 2009, 04:05 PM~15928044
> *Got this in September from So.Cal (Palm Springs to be exact) been riding it around like this,couldn't really decide what I was gonna do with it.Car was lifted already but still needed a make over to be plaque worthy.Alot of peeps found out I got this and been offering deals left and right but I'm gonna sit on this one.Been many moons since I've actually torn a car down and built to be my own.I'm extremely lazy and impatient and it is much easier for me to grab someone else's car that has spent hours and doe putting it together then I can change things around to make it mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## BIGMANDO

TTT!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 9 2009, 04:40 PM~15928423
> *Forget the best thing...got myself a christmas present for working so hard this year and some custom wheels getting made! :0
> 
> *


WTF :angry: AND U DIDNT CALL ME


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME+Dec 10 2009, 08:40 PM~15942750-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD BIG PIMPIN!!!!!YOU GONNA TAKE TO LA FOR NEW YEARS??
> 
> IF SO WE CAN TIP DOWN THE SHAW TOGETHER YOU ME AND T SKRILL  :biggrin:
> 
> ONE RULE NO TENDER FOOTIN ON THE GAS PEDAL YOU KNOW HOW ME AND SKRILL ROLL NO TURTLES HERE!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to big dog and I'm strong on the throttle myself but gotta let the paint cure before I take it down for pinstripe.Prolly won't be ready til February.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 08:45 PM~15942808
> *ttt for my Uso
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's good UCE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 09:21 PM~15943265
> *Looking Good cant wait to see it complete !!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks USo,how's everything in AZ?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LOW [email protected] 10 2009, 09:23 PM~15943294
> *LOOKS LIKE MY RIDE USO
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It used to look like yours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 09:47 PM~15943666
> *looks very good Marcus... you work fast i rember  see it at the Lowes car show :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL,yea thanks Ricc.Had a huge tranny leak that day I'm sure you remember,I wanna have it ready for the summer!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by pimp [email protected] 10 2009, 09:53 PM~15943756
> *tight
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's it dew Big UCE!
> <!--QuoteBegin-ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 10 2009, 09:54 PM~15943767
> *HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> *


LMAO!HMMM what?I think they will good...or not?


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 10 2009, 10:00 PM~15943854
> *WTF :angry: AND U DIDNT CALL ME
> *


Times are rough and ninjas are broke these days!!! :biggrin:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

:biggrin: nice ass caprice classic rag love um :biggrin:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

:biggrin: here,s a pic of mine


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 9 2009, 05:05 PM~15928044
> *Got this in September from So.Cal (Palm Springs to be exact) been riding it around like this,couldn't really decide what I was gonna do with it.Car was lifted already but still needed a make over to be plaque worthy.Alot of peeps found out I got this and been offering deals left and right but I'm gonna sit on this one.Been many moons since I've actually torn a car down and built to be my own.I'm extremely lazy and impatient and it is much easier for me to grab someone else's car that has spent hours and doe putting it together then I can change things around to make it mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


show off!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

*:0 :0 :0 Damn!! Bout time u started a build topic. PUT the glazed asada down and get to work homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: the Departed... cool ass name. :thumbsup: *


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Dec 11 2009, 12:08 AM~15945270
> *:biggrin: here,s a pic of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: NICE, I LOVE THE ROUND HEAD LIGHTS ON G-HOUSES :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life+Dec 11 2009, 12:01 AM~15945191-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  nice ass caprice classic rag love um :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yesir!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 12:08 AM~15945270
> *:biggrin: here,s a pic of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 10:01 AM~15947593
> * :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's good Craig!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 11:53 AM~15948564
> *show off!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> What it dew CUZZO!Good talking to you last night UCE,been a minute.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MALIBUZLAC_@Dec 11 2009, 12:09 PM~15948731
> *:0  :0  :0  Damn!! Bout time u started a build topic. PUT the glazed asada down and get to work homie!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  the Departed... cool ass name. :thumbsup:
> *


LOL!What up Big M,can't wait to get this striped to bring it to life and put it bacc together!Zach got a lot of work to do. :biggrin:


----------



## goof

T T T..........LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

that's why you got a rag..so you can get in & out eazy..tooooo many buffet's.. :0 .. j/p  .. look'n good my brother :biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 10 2009, 10:06 PM~15943955
> *I would love to big dog and I'm strong on the throttle myself but gotta let the paint cure before I take it down for pinstripe.Prolly won't be ready til February.
> 
> What's good UCE!
> Thanks USo,how's everything in AZ?
> It used to look like yours!
> LOL,yea thanks Ricc.Had a huge tranny leak that day I'm sure you remember,I wanna have it ready for the summer!
> What's it dew Big UCE!
> LMAO!HMMM what?I think they will good...or not?
> *


same color and all i need to change mine up to level 4   looking real good uso


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by goof+Dec 11 2009, 04:26 PM~15951713-->
> 
> 
> 
> T T T..........LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by THE REAL BIG [email protected] 11 2009, 04:30 PM~15951759
> *that's why you got a rag..so you can get in & out eazy..tooooo many buffet's.. :0 .. j/p  .. look'n good my brother :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you know this maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnn!Easier delivery in the drive-thru too!
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LOW AZTEC_@Dec 11 2009, 04:32 PM~15951793
> *same color and all i need to change mine up to level 4     looking real good uso
> *


You ever gonna keep any of those cars? :dunno:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 9 2009, 04:38 PM~15928409
> *Thanks to the USO D~CHEESE for the nice switch panel and my homeboy OJ from the Royals for selling me the OG Alpine Sound Processor EQ that Mr.Impala was supposed to get to me. :angry:
> 
> I've got a ton of stuff for it so far that needs to be put on so thank you all that I have recieved parts from.More parts to come of the accessories but car will be sitting up while paint cures.
> 
> Got a ton of engine bay parts,music not to mention all the chrome,stainless and moldings that need to be put bacc on after final clear.Pinstripe coming after New Years.
> 
> Happy Holidays.
> *



 lookin good big dog i like that color


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 9 2009, 03:38 PM~15928409
> *Thanks to the USO D~CHEESE for the nice switch panel and my homeboy OJ from the Royals for selling me the OG Alpine Sound Processor EQ that Mr.Impala was supposed to get to me. :angry:
> 
> I've got a ton of stuff for it so far that needs to be put on so thank you all that I have recieved parts from.More parts to come of the accessories but car will be sitting up while paint cures.
> 
> Got a ton of engine bay parts,music not to mention all the chrome,stainless and moldings that need to be put bacc on after final clear.Pinstripe coming after New Years.
> 
> Happy Holidays.
> *


man you know i always got em on deck  all you gotta do is call, look at it this way i hand delivered it for you


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 11 2009, 07:29 PM~15953697
> *man you know i always got em on deck    all you gotta do is call, look at it this way i hand delivered it for you
> *


My bad,forgot who I was talmbout.You the glass 1/2 full kinda dude! :cheesy:


----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## LOW64RAG

Its going to be a bad ass rag Marc want to trade LOL


----------



## BIGMANDO

NICE RAGHOUSE USO!


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Dec 11 2009, 01:43 PM~15949609
> *:cheesy: NICE, I LOVE THE ROUND HEAD LIGHTS ON G-HOUSES :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 11 2009, 03:54 PM~15951179
> *Yesir!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> What's good Craig!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> What it dew CUZZO!Good talking to you last night UCE,been a minute.
> LOL!What up Big M,can't wait to get this striped to bring it to life and put it bacc together!Zach got a lot of work to do. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: you to homie good luck on yours


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

Nice Glasshouse homie


----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## fleetwoodcabron

man i miss my 75 rag damn..... looking good USO.


----------



## red Hormiga

IT LOOKS CLEAN WITH THAT PAINT.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Fuckinnnnnnnnnnnnnn bad assss


----------



## 81cutty

lookin good big marc  
ttt


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 11 2009, 04:59 PM~15952122
> *Thanks homie.
> And you know this maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnn!Easier delivery in the drive-thru too!
> 
> You ever gonna keep any of those cars? :dunno:
> *


this time she is not going no were the wife took over  this ride uso but is all good i get more cars then i want :biggrin: :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## stompnu88

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

AND SO BE IT BEGINS . . .


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## LILDRIZZLE1_702

looking real good


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC

MR.ZFELIX DOING HIS THANG . . .


----------



## UFAMEA

represent uso.......that what im talkin about lookin hella tight sole se malolava onelove fam!


----------



## Eazy

*DEEEEZAMN!!!! HOMIE GETS DOWN!!!!*


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Feb 8 2010, 10:00 PM~16555115
> *represent uso.......that what im talkin about lookin hella tight sole se malolava onelove fam!
> *


FAFETAI MY BIG UCE...I OWE IT ALL TO YOU...YOU KNOW HOW WE DO THIS!


----------



## theheckler76

This bitch is looking CLEAN!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 8 2010, 10:06 PM~16555193
> *This bitch is looking CLEAN!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie,glad I waited!!!


That's it for tonight,car is half done but I'm gonna stop posting pics cuzz I see Craccer creeping in here trying to bite my style! :biggrin:


----------



## crackers63

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 8 2010, 10:09 PM~16555228
> *Thanks homie,glad I waited!!!
> That's it for tonight,car is half done but I'm gonna stop posting pics cuzz I see Craccer creeping in here trying to bite my style! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 naw just catch it on fire like i did mine :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Feb 8 2010, 10:18 PM~16555327
> *:0 naw just catch it on fire like i did mine  :biggrin:
> *



:wow:  :0 No thanks.

:biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

:wow: beautiful... looks fucn beautiful


----------



## Sin Sixty

man he's no joke  laying that shit down strong


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

like i said marc looks fucking damn good uce


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Feb 8 2010, 10:45 PM~16555639-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  beautiful... looks fucn beautiful
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Sin [email protected] 8 2010, 10:46 PM~16555660
> *man he's no joke    laying that shit down strong
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 8 2010, 10:53 PM~16555739
> *like i said marc looks fucking damn good uce
> *


Thank you USO's...Zach is putting his magic on it and making something great out of what I thought had no hope!


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 8 2010, 09:53 PM~16555739
> *like i said marc looks fucking damn good uce
> *



4 sho... how u been USO?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 9 2010, 01:56 AM~16555792
> *4 sho... how u been USO?
> *


good just been chilling trying to stay warm lol.....and get the extra bread together so i can work on my car. how about your self?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

Man Marc....that raghouse is looking good bro...Maybe when I get my fleetwood done I will be able to trade it for a 75 raghouse or a 65 impala vert myself. Keep up the great work USO! I'm honored to roll with you my brotha!


----------



## Mr Impala

looks good ninjitsu master. But remember no rolling dirty get your ass under that car and detail it in black at least dont need to be rolling in the overspray riders club :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

:roflmao: Roger that...
And thank you Captain PAYATTENTION2DETAIL!


After the top is done I'm gonna strip the undercarriage,spray it and drop the undercarriage off off to my ninja for chroming?Need anything done?I can hollar at him for you. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Feb 8 2010, 11:09 PM~16555925
> *Man Marc....that raghouse is looking good bro...Maybe when I get my fleetwood done I will be able to trade it for a 75 raghouse or a 65 impala vert myself.  Keep up the great work USO!  I'm honored to roll with you my brotha!
> *


I love the 65's too UCE but they cost!You looking good on your build I been peeking in from time to time,love them Cadi's myself!Much love USO.


Cadi4life what up!You bacc in a Raghouse?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 9 2010, 09:15 AM~16559667
> *:roflmao: Roger that...
> And thank you Captain PAYATTENTION2DETAIL!
> After the top is done I'm gonna strip the undercarriage,spray it and drop the undercarriage off off to my ninja for chroming?Need anything done?I can hollar at him for you. :biggrin:
> *


man you and I both know you dont need no chrome right now you got too much on your plate with the family and the way shit is out there with work PUMP your brakes til you get back in it!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## desirableones61

Good stuff Big Marc.Just dont give Z a big head cuz then D1s will have a monster to deal with when we need work done! :0 Just kidding Z!TTT for a nice ride!


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## BIGMANDO

TTT! LOOKIN GOOD USO


----------



## BIGGZEKE

ttt looks nice uce


----------



## manu samoa

DAMN USO YOU'RE TAKIN' IT TO A WHOLE NEW LEVEL!!!
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## shops laggard

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 8 2010, 10:07 PM~16555201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :nicoderm: ing very good USO. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 10 2009, 07:42 PM~15941986
> *This is my fourth 1975 Caprice Convertible with the previous three going untouched either no money to start/finish or decent offers to get rid of.Besides 2dr 90'd Cadi's this is my favorite car (Cuzz it's the only Rag I can fit in!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN I THINK I SPOKE TO YOU LAST YEAR ABOUT THAT GREEN ONE WHEN YOU HAD IT FOR SALE! NICE COLLECTION, AND CAR IS LOOKING REALLY GOOD! KEEP IT UP HOMEBOY!


----------



## bridah1

car is clean as fuck marc!


----------



## stompnu88

TTT for a clean rag :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12

Damn Marc, that is beautiful homie !! Much Love :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty




----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 8 2010, 10:07 PM~16555201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 Damn homie i've been zzzzzzzz on lil. Zack's been gettin down homie. The rag is looking way tight big bro  .


----------



## 4DA702

:wow: :boink:


----------



## BIG STOMPER

:worship: nice homie


----------



## Cadi4life

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 9 2010, 01:13 PM~16561254
> *I love the 65's too UCE but they cost!You looking good on your build I been peeking in from time to time,love them Cadi's myself!Much love USO.
> Cadi4life what up!You bacc in a Raghouse?
> *



yes sir cant stay away from them my fatass fits just right :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

smooth brotha... smoooooth :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta

Damn uso!!! 
Rag is coming out nice cuzz!!! 
cant wait to see it done!!!!


----------



## theheckler76

When are we gonna see this on the streets boss??


----------



## 925eastbayrider

that is fucking cleeeeeennnnnn


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 8 2010, 09:07 PM~16555201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadilinc

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 8 2010, 10:02 PM~16555142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congratulations BIG MARC, Looks real nice keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## zfelix

:wave:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC




----------



## zfelix

who did it????
























:cheesy:











TTT FOR











cant wait to see it clear'd next week


----------



## BIG MARC

> :0 Damn homie i've been zzzzzzzz on lil. Zack's been gettin down homie. The rag is looking way tight big bro  .


Lol,I actually didn't want to post until it was done (who knows how long that will be) but Zach said we should post it.How's the fam bam?


> :wow: :boink:


What it dew my nig?


> :worship: nice homie


Thanks homie.


> yes sir cant stay away from them my fatass fits just right :biggrin:


Lol,I feel you,we in the same boat.


> smooth brotha... smoooooth :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


How you been Mr.MIA?Hope everything is good on the homefront.


> Damn uso!!!
> Rag is coming out nice cuzz!!!
> cant wait to see it done!!!!


WSup Cuzzo!Thanks for the props,gotta get right you know!


> When are we gonna see this on the streets boss??


This summer homez!Zach took me to a whole nother level so I can't bring it out half ass!Royals line up looking sweet last night!


> that is fucking cleeeeeennnnnn


Right on.


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks bro.


> Congratulations BIG MARC, Looks real nice keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


Thank you.


>


WSup UCE.


> :wave:





> who did it????
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT FOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to see it clear'd next week


Thanks again for everything homie,I owe you for me making step it up a notch.Beautiful work bro!
TTT for a talented youngster.


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

GOOD SHIT USO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 14 2010, 11:28 AM~16609334
> *Lol,I actually didn't want to post until it was done (who knows how long that will be) but Zach said we should post it.How's the fam bam?
> 
> *


*Its looking tight homie. the Fam is doin good. My 10 year olds eatin like a horse. Might have to get a second job.* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64+Feb 14 2010, 07:12 PM~16612385-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD SHIT USO  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Day Day!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 07:18 PM~16612445
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WSup UCE!
> <!--QuoteBegin-MALIBUZLAC_@Feb 15 2010, 03:11 PM~16619735
> *Its looking tight homie. the Fam is doin good. My 10 year olds eatin like a horse. Might have to get a second job. :0  :biggrin:
> *


Good shit,my 8yr old is only 80lbs and keeping up w/his old man.2 jobs aint gonna cut it gonna sign up for food stamps...damn metabolism!


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## UFAMEA

the kavale is shittin uso malo.


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Feb 16 2010, 06:24 PM~16632614
> *the kavale is shittin uso malo.
> *


Fafetai sole,nice avi!!!


----------



## BIG MARC

*And that's it for now,waiting on some material then clear it and another month or two waiting game for it to cure then the final cut and buff!Gonna drop the interior off in the next week or two and start reinstalling my sounds...stay tuned...*


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 16 2010, 06:27 PM~16632656
> *
> *


WSup Dave!Gonna need that special touch.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 16 2010, 07:34 PM~16632726
> *WSup Dave!Gonna need that special touch.
> *


  :biggrin: im on it.ill call you in a lil whiile.


----------



## payfred

Lookin real fresh USO  

TTT


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Feb 16 2010, 06:36 PM~16632743-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: im on it.ill call you in a lil whiile.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good1
> <!--QuoteBegin-payfred_@Feb 16 2010, 06:37 PM~16632750
> *Lookin real fresh USO
> 
> TTT
> *


Thanks UCE,might be starting on the Coupe after this one...sooner than I think.


----------



## Sin Sixty

Damn Marc looking real nice USO


----------



## D-Cheeze

looking real good Uso :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

my new favorite raghouse


----------



## BIGG-USO

gosh shim it mark that car is a beauty uce that is my dream car 1972-1975 rag damn i love that car ,its coming along great uce to the top much alofa uce fa soi fua


----------



## ONESICKLS

Looking clean Big Marc!!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## stompnu88

TTT :wow:


----------



## lowlow24

Wow!!!! Looks real good Uso!!! Nice job... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Feb 16 2010, 09:40 PM~16635463-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Marc looking real nice USO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can keep up with your fleet but I'm trying to turn a dull penny into a shinny one! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 09:55 PM~16635664
> *looking real good Uso :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gracias Senor Queso!How you been USO?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 09:58 PM~16635691
> *my new favorite raghouse
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homez I appreciate that alot!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 10:05 PM~16635781
> *gosh shim it mark that car is a beauty uce that is my dream car 1972-1975 rag damn i love that car ,its coming along great uce to the top much alofa uce fa soi fua
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malo yours has a great start Big UCE.Alofalava!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 12:00 AM~16637105
> *Looking clean Big Marc!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good looking out homie.That Regal in your avi looks pretty clean,you finally gonna roll something on these streets?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 08:58 AM~16638996
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WSup!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 10:29 AM~16639618
> *TTT :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you sir,still haven't heard from my boy yet I will give him a reminder call.
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlow24_@Feb 18 2010, 09:12 AM~16650527
> *Wow!!!! Looks real good Uso!!! Nice job... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WSup Joe!How you been UCE?Thanks for the props,not trying to take no trophies home just want to look clean USO style like that badass Trey!Still in love with your rims!


----------



## tra1414

:wow: Your Rag has turned into "Art Work"! Much Love Homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow24

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 18 2010, 11:43 AM~16651249
> *
> WSup Joe!How you been UCE?Thanks for the props,not trying to take no trophies home just want to look clean USO style like that badass Trey!Still in love with your rims!
> *


Whats craccin' family? Everything going good over here. I can't believe I missed this topic. Kita told me about your ride, super clean!!! You gonna be ready anytime soon? You know San Diego's right around the corner...  I'm bringing the Trey down there, hope to see you down there so we can kick it!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

ttt for the baddest raghouse on tha planet get low!!


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Feb 18 2010, 11:14 AM~16651478
> *:wow: Your Rag has turned into "Art Work"!    Much Love Homie.... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks UCE,Zach surely did his thang!I told him I wanted it crazy like your '65,can't wait to finish it.Hope you doing well.



> _Originally posted by lowlow24+Feb 19 2010, 08:52 AM~16660460-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats craccin' family? Everything going good over here. I can't believe I missed this topic. Kita told me about your ride, super clean!!! You gonna be ready anytime soon? You know San Diego's right around the corner...   I'm bringing the Trey down there, hope to see you down there so we can kick it!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will be attending shows but this is gonna be a slow build,I'm doing this on unemployment so I only have so much to work with.That's why I gave the car that name lol.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAVIESO87_@Feb 19 2010, 11:10 AM~16661628
> *ttt for the baddest raghouse on tha planet get low!!
> *


LOL,thanks for the love homie it's not the baddest but I appreciate the compliment.Got a few flaws I'm trying to fix and make it right while pushing the build forward.Got to prep car Sunday while I lay the final clear down Monday!


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE

Looking good Big USO :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Feb 19 2010, 09:38 PM~16667145
> *Looking good Big USO  :thumbsup:  :drama:
> *


How you been Craig?Hope to see you bacc out w/some Palm Trees in your rearview real soon!!!



Hope to lay the final pearl and clear down tomorrow. :cheesy:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

looks great Uso


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Feb 21 2010, 09:45 PM~16683636
> *looks great Uso
> *


Bacc at ya UCE.






*Ok so I spent the first hours of the day cleaning out the garage sweeping,then spraying it down,wet sanding any over spray on the car,wash the car,tap cloth,wax & grease remover,air cleaning and then start my (tacc)1st coat of clear...

Yea,that's about as far as I got.Apparantly I didn't get the memo that you shouldn't spray in weather under 60 degree w/o a heater?Can you say drip drop?Look like it was raining in this mutha,if anybody needs me I will be hiding under my bed...and no there will be no pics.*


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 22 2010, 04:37 PM~16691471
> *Bacc at ya UCE.
> Ok so I spent the first hours of the day cleaning out the garage sweeping,then spraying it down,wet sanding any over spray on the car,wash the car,tap cloth,wax & grease remover,air cleaning and then start my (tacc)1st coat of clear...
> 
> Yea,that's about as far as I got.Apparantly I didn't get the memo that you shouldn't spray in weather under 60 degree w/o a heater?Can you say drip drop?Look like it was raining in this mutha,if anybody needs me I will be hiding under my bed...and no there will be no pics.
> *


OH no! :wow: Let it dry and sand sand sand. LMK if you want a hand.


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 22 2010, 08:04 PM~16693225
> *OH no!  :wow:  Let it dry and sand sand sand.  LMK if you want a hand.
> *


LOL...Yea..I'm good now,I called Gee earlier this afternoon to come picc up the wife and kids cuzz I was gonna lynch myself!He came over like an hour ago and we looked at it,not as bad as I thought so I will sand it down wednesday and wait for warm weather.Just a lil scare. :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR

> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was funny as hell
Click to expand...


----------



## Sin Sixty

we rolling out Friday after work 6ish... that cool?


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 22 2010, 09:56 PM~16695121
> *LOL...Yea..I'm good now,I called Gee earlier this afternoon to come picc up the wife and kids cuzz I was gonna lynch myself!He came over like an hour ago and we looked at it,not as bad as I thought so I will sand it down wednesday and wait for warm weather.Just a lil scare. :biggrin:
> *


Call me tomorrow after 3 i have a heater you can plug in ovenite and by morning it will be hotter than my breath :happysad:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Feb 22 2010, 10:04 PM~16695269-->
> 
> 
> 
> we rolling out Friday after work 6ish...  that cool?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?What did I commit to that I don't remember?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-4DA702_@Feb 22 2010, 10:13 PM~16695431
> *Call me tomorrow after 3 i have a heater you can plug in ovenite and by morning it will be hotter than my breath  :happysad:
> *


Gracias my smaller version of a ninja but I have a a heater alsnly problem is when you run a heater while spraying it creates the fish eye texture.

What happens during this process is a thermal chemical inbalance of neutron deposits emplode while the toxins in the acidic contents coagolate and the vapors cause the moisture in the air to settle and swirl in a manner of large fish eyes.To the untrained eye it just looks fucc'd up but in all actuallity there is no cure of covering it up or just cut & buff,you must wipe your slate clean and sand completely down and start over.


The End.


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 22 2010, 09:23 PM~16695595
> *Huh?What did I commit to that I don't remember?
> *


Week after next AZ... I also have a bad ass 220 heater you can borrow that will cook you out of the garage in 20 min. :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

4DA702 how you been homie


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 22 2010, 10:29 PM~16695727
> *Week after next AZ...  I also have a bad ass 220 heater you can borrow that will cook you out of the garage in 20 min.  :biggrin:
> *


O damn.Now I wish I had a 220V hook up.


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 22 2010, 10:30 PM~16695740
> *4DA702 how you been homie
> *


I been good man, just had to concentrate on the new house and the new baby. You guys are all doing it big tho! :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic

car came out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

. . . :wave: :wave: :wave: No wonder I couldn't find your topic Uce, I've been looking in the wrong thread LOL.. Looking awesome!!!!! :thumbsup:  

(helps if you click on the link :biggrin: )


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 16 2010, 07:32 PM~16632707
> *And that's it for now,waiting on some material then clear it and another month or two waiting game for it to cure then the final cut and buff!Gonna drop the interior off in the next week or two and start reinstalling my sounds...stay tuned...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 .. She's coming out beautiful ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by lunatic+Feb 23 2010, 07:08 PM~16704494-->
> 
> 
> 
> car came out nice  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 01:59 PM~16723523
> *. . .  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: No wonder I couldn't find your topic Uce, I've been looking in the wrong thread LOL.. Looking awesome!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> (helps if you click on the link  :biggrin: )
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL,I'll have to show you how you do that...Juice hooked up so peeps can just clicc on the link in your sig and you can title it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 02:02 PM~16723548
> *.. She's coming out beautiful ! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks USO.
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAVIESO87_@Feb 25 2010, 04:26 PM~16724909
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What's good out there homie.


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 22 2010, 08:04 PM~16693225
> *OH no!  :wow:  Let it dry and sand sand sand.  LMK if you want a hand.
> *


No new updates spent all day yesterday sanding. :angry:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

hno: hno: hno: hno: know i have to keep up with you uso this ride is looking 100% better by the day keep up the good mork :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZEKE

MALO USO. TTT


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt where the progress?


----------



## impacadd

MY NIAH...SOME GOOD TASTE YOU GOT....I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT THING WHEN YOU WILL BE DONE WITH UCE...MUCH LUV TO THE FAM.....

ONE..


----------



## BIG MARC

Nothing new to report,had a major set bacc...


Tried to clear in 50 degree weather and it ran like a tracc meet!Had to sand it down and started f~ing it up,really frustrated right cuzz on top of everything else I see more bodywork my painter didn't take care of which is a huge dissappointment after spending this loot on everything,and now sets me bacc on interior,top and the rest I had plans for.

Might be forsale real soon


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC

Just keeping it real...


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## TRAVIESO87

dont give up on it cuzz you'll regret it


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Mar 9 2010, 02:36 PM~16841131
> *dont give up on it cuzz you'll regret it
> *


X2


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87+Mar 9 2010, 03:36 PM~16841131-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont give up on it cuzz you'll regret it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Mar 9 2010, 04:10 PM~16841455
> *X2
> *


Thanks for the uplifting advice,I love this car but there is no saving the paint.I'll just redo another time...R.I.P.


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 9 2010, 01:55 PM~16840790
> *Just keeping it real...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh damn bro I'm really sorry to see that it went bad. Don't give up man. Just need to sand it down and start over. Give the word and all your USO's will be over to help sand it down.


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 9 2010, 07:01 PM~16843347
> *Oh damn bro I'm really sorry to see that it went bad.  Don't give up man.  Just need to sand it down and start over.  Give the word and all your USO's will be over to help sand it down.
> *


Thanks UCE,been drowning my sorrows in Hennessey all day but its all good.Figure this way I learned a valueable lesson and know where the body work really need to be done.



To be continued...at a later date.


----------



## gzking

Damm UCE that sucks !!Hope you can get it taken care of . wish i were closer i would give a hand with whatever i could


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 9 2010, 08:01 PM~16843347
> *Oh damn bro I'm really sorry to see that it went bad.  Don't give up man.  Just need to sand it down and start over.  Give the word and all your USO's will be over to help sand it down.
> *


:yessad: . . Hang in there Uce..


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 9 2010, 02:53 PM~16840767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










o shiet....


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

*Damn Marc. Dont sell it. I know it sucks homie but u'll just come back stronger on the re-up*.


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by gzking+Mar 9 2010, 07:44 PM~16843929-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damm UCE that sucks !!Hope you can get it taken care of . wish i were closer i would give a hand with whatever i could
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 08:53 PM~16890993
> *:yessad: . . Hang in there Uce..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 09:02 PM~16891136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o shiet....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MALIBUZLAC_@Mar 14 2010, 09:32 PM~16891553
> *Damn Marc.  Dont sell it. I know it sucks homie but u'll just come back stronger on the re-up.
> *



*Thank you my USO's!!!Story of my life but gotta hold my ground and not rush.Much luv and thanks for the uplifting words of encouragement.*


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 9 2010, 03:51 PM~16840752
> *Nothing new to report,had a major set bacc...
> Tried to clear in 50 degree weather and it ran like a tracc meet!Had to sand it down and started f~ing it up,really frustrated right cuzz on top of everything else I see more bodywork my painter didn't take care of which is a huge dissappointment after spending this loot on everything,and now sets me bacc on interior,top and the rest I had plans for.
> 
> Might be forsale real soon
> *


dont give up big uce, just be patient and let the frustration wear off. Theres nothing u can do at this point its already done so sand it back down, fix what they didnt do right the first time. Look at it like this, imagine had the clear come out nice but then weeks later, the cracks and bad body work showed up... see what Im saying uso, just look at it like it was going to have to be done anyways. small set back but atleast now you know right? relax homie you will hook that bitch up proper this time around. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2010, 11:48 PM~16892946
> *dont give up big uce, just be patient and let the frustration wear off. Theres nothing u can do at this point its already done so sand it back down, fix what they didnt do right the first time. Look at it like this, imagine had the clear come out nice but then weeks later, the cracks and bad body work showed up... see what Im saying uso, just look at it like it was going to have to be done anyways. small set back but atleast now you know right? relax homie you will hook that bitch up proper this time around. :thumbsup:
> *


Yea you right UCE real talk there.Appreciate the love!


----------



## manu samoa

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2010, 10:48 PM~16892946
> *dont give up big uce, just be patient and let the frustration wear off. Theres nothing u can do at this point its already done so sand it back down, fix what they didnt do right the first time. Look at it like this, imagine had the clear come out nice but then weeks later, the cracks and bad body work showed up... see what Im saying uso, just look at it like it was going to have to be done anyways. small set back but atleast now you know right? relax homie you will hook that bitch up proper this time around. :thumbsup:
> *


x 870!!


----------



## TRAVIESO87

never give up thats the motto i live by


----------



## BIGPHACE

DONT GIVE UP FAM, YOU ALREADY GOT THE CAR, THATS THE HARD PART. HOLD ON TO IT AND COME BACK THAT MUCH STRONGER, JUST ANOTHER STORY TO UR TESTAMENT.I KNOW IT SUCKS NOW BUT IT COULDA BEEN ALOT WORSE, IT COULDA GOT T-BONED OR SOMETHIN. KEEP IT UCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## stompnu88

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 16 2010, 08:12 PM~16632444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ride homie.....lookin good


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 9 2010, 02:53 PM~16840767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: my :ninja:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

my bad homie......i wasent really reading any of this....i was just lookin at the pics....i thought the car was done......sucks that it went south homie....its like that somtimes....just come harder with the next idea


----------



## George LA HARBOR

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2010, 11:48 PM~16892946
> *dont give up big uce, just be patient and let the frustration wear off. Theres nothing u can do at this point its already done so sand it back down, fix what they didnt do right the first time. Look at it like this, imagine had the clear come out nice but then weeks later, the cracks and bad body work showed up... see what Im saying uso, just look at it like it was going to have to be done anyways. small set back but atleast now you know right? relax homie you will hook that bitch up proper this time around. :thumbsup:
> *


Like he said USO it will just make you stronger that what you already are an come out even HARDER keep the faith.


----------



## manu samoa

george og always is on point with the 'colored' highlighting


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87+Mar 21 2010, 01:08 PM~16953321-->
> 
> 
> 
> never give up thats the motto i live by
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 10:28 AM~16961546
> *DONT GIVE UP FAM, YOU ALREADY GOT THE CAR, THATS THE HARD PART.  HOLD ON TO IT AND COME BACK THAT MUCH STRONGER, JUST ANOTHER STORY TO UR TESTAMENT.I KNOW IT SUCKS NOW BUT IT COULDA BEEN ALOT WORSE, IT COULDA GOT T-BONED OR SOMETHIN.  KEEP IT UCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 12:41 PM~16962661
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 03:17 PM~16964203
> *nice ride homie.....lookin good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by THE REAL BIG [email protected] 22 2010, 04:39 PM~16964895
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: my :ninja:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 08:14 PM~16967464
> *my bad homie......i wasent really reading any of this....i was just lookin at the pics....i thought the car was done......sucks that it went south homie....its like that somtimes....just come harder with the next idea
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by George LA [email protected] 25 2010, 04:07 PM~17000484
> *Like he said USO it will just make you stronger that what you already are an come out even HARDER keep the faith.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by manu [email protected] 25 2010, 07:57 PM~17002786
> *george og always is on point with the 'colored' highlighting
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-925eastbayrider_@Mar 30 2010, 11:40 AM~17044511
> *ttt
> *



Gonna start on it after Easter and get bacc on tracc,thanks for the love USO's!!!


----------



## TRAVIESO87

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## manu samoa

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 31 2010, 07:56 AM~17053995
> *Gonna start on it after Easter and get bacc on tracc,thanks for the love USO's!!!
> *


i feel ya uce...you needed some time to regroup your mind and finances etc but come back fresh, make sure your family gots food (you know US SAMOANS NEVER GO HONGRY), the bills are paid and get back up on that horse and come with it uce!!!!
ive had my 74 rag for 5 years and im finally getting my ends together to get this going....ITS GONNA BE YOU, KITA AND ME ROLLIN OUR RAGGHOUSES UCE!!
PICTURE US ROLLIN!! SO-CAL /NOR-CAL /NORTH WEST USO 4 LIFE YOU FEEL ME USO!!! THIS IS OUR ROOOTS!!!!


----------



## manu samoa

my last post deserves a layitlow oscar nomination :cheesy:


----------



## George LA HARBOR

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Mar 31 2010, 06:59 PM~17059598
> *my last post deserves a layitlow oscar nomination :cheesy:
> *


Dam Dino :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

TTT


----------



## Impslap

Don't let the setback hold you down. When it comes to old cars, I've learned anything can happen. Unless you go straight to the metal you really never know what you're working with. I had my car "professionally" painted and rust "repaired" only to have bubbles show up 9 months after I picked it up from the shop.


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87+Mar 31 2010, 12:37 PM~17055917-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by manu [email protected] 31 2010, 04:49 PM~17058343
> *i feel ya uce...you needed some time to regroup your mind and finances etc but come back fresh, make sure your family gots food (you know US SAMOANS NEVER GO HONGRY), the bills are paid and get back up on that horse and come with it uce!!!!
> ive had my 74 rag for 5 years and im finally getting my ends together to get this going....ITS GONNA BE YOU, KITA AND ME ROLLIN OUR RAGGHOUSES UCE!!
> PICTURE US ROLLIN!! SO-CAL /NOR-CAL /NORTH WEST USO 4 LIFE YOU FEEL ME USO!!! THIS IS OUR ROOOTS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sole!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by manu [email protected] 31 2010, 06:59 PM~17059598
> *my last post deserves a layitlow oscar nomination :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by George LA [email protected] 1 2010, 05:47 PM~17069413
> *Dam Dino :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 4 2010, 09:29 PM~17097221
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EPTXCarlover_@Apr 5 2010, 11:43 AM~17101025
> *Don't let the setback hold you down. When it comes to old cars, I've learned anything can happen. Unless you go straight to the metal you really never know what you're working with. I had my car "professionally" painted and rust "repaired" only to have bubbles show up 9 months after I picked it up from the shop.
> *



*I appreciate the words of wisdom and encouragement...just set me straight cuzz I was about to dump it.Got a guy coming tomorrow to assess the work.Much luv.*


----------



## deesta




----------



## red Hormiga

:wave: *BIG MARC*


----------



## TRAVIESO87

never give up uso


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by deesta+May 10 2010, 09:35 AM~17442531-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by red [email protected] 12 2010, 03:55 PM~17468552
> *:wave: BIG MARC
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAVIESO87_@May 12 2010, 05:36 PM~17469673
> *never give up uso
> *



*Thank you my USO's waiting to get it bacc in the booth should be 2 more weeks whole redo!Will start posting pics the minute I get it there.*


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 12 2010, 06:00 PM~17469997
> *Thank you my USO's waiting to get it bacc in the booth should be 2 more weeks whole redo!Will start posting pics the minute I get it there.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 12 2010, 05:00 PM~17469997
> *Thank you my USO's waiting to get it bacc in the booth should be 2 more weeks whole redo!Will start posting pics the minute I get it there.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestsideRider




----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 12 2010, 07:14 PM~17470792
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## BIG MARC

Here we go again!Giving it one more try. :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 20 2010, 10:14 PM~17558290
> *Here we go again!Giving it one more try. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ninja: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 20 2010, 10:14 PM~17558290
> *Here we go again!Giving it one more try. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats the spirit!! Even if you have to take breaks from it, don't give up.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 20 2010, 10:14 PM~17558290
> *Here we go again!Giving it one more try. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## George LA HARBOR

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 20 2010, 10:14 PM~17558290
> *Here we go again!Giving it one more try. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+May 20 2010, 10:48 PM~17558685-->
> 
> 
> 
> :ninja:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 11:25 PM~17559017
> *Thats the spirit!! Even if you have to take breaks from it, don't give up.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks UCE.Almost made the mistake of my life and got rid of it just to get in something ready but I do love this car.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coast [email protected] 21 2010, 12:11 AM~17559382
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WSup Coast.
> <!--QuoteBegin-George LA HARBOR_@May 24 2010, 07:30 PM~17592077
> *:thumbsup:
> *


How you doing George???


----------



## BIG MARC

This is what I wish my last painter would've done.

*"BODY WORK!!!"*


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIGMANDO

U GOIN TO PAINT IT THE SAME COLOR?


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@May 25 2010, 04:15 PM~17601454
> *U GOIN TO PAINT IT THE SAME COLOR?
> *


Nope.And it's a shame too UCE...really liked it but the whole ordeal was just a nightmare so I'm going a whole different route.It was a 3stage like a Candy and actually a lil more on the price too.  

The USO Gee hooked it up. :cheesy:


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 25 2010, 03:23 PM~17601561
> *Nope.And it's a shame too UCE...really liked it but the whole ordeal was just a nightmare so I'm going a whole different route.It was a 3stage like a Candy and actually a lil more on the price too.
> 
> The USO Gee hooked it up. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN ITS DONE..GLAD U KEPT IT ALSO


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 25 2010, 04:23 PM~17601561
> *Nope.And it's a shame too UCE...really liked it but the whole ordeal was just a nightmare so I'm going a whole different route.It was a 3stage like a Candy and actually a lil more on the price too.
> 
> The USO Gee hooked it up. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I feel you on that. I loved the color I chose for my '64 rag. I wanted to keep it, but I was afraid that if I did, the body shop that half-assed it would get credit it didn't deserve. I am going with a different color just so folks know I re-did it. The way the body work is turning out now, I should just spray clear over the metal so people can see how clean the metalwork is.


----------



## cadilinc

DAMMMMM BRO, you was almost there that color and graphic combo looked nice. Good luck. I know the feeling I`m on my 3rd painter they say they know what you want and they do what they want hang in there best wishes


----------



## 543Records




----------



## CE 707

it looked tight before bro how come you took the paint back down


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover+May 25 2010, 06:22 PM~17602792-->
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you on that. I loved the color I chose for my '64 rag. I wanted to keep it, but I was afraid that  if I did, the body shop that half-assed it would get credit it didn't deserve. I am going with a different color just so folks know I re-did it. The way the body work is turning out now, I should just spray clear over the metal so people can see how clean the metalwork is.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 09:14 AM~17621073
> *DAMMMMM BRO, you was almost there that color and graphic combo looked nice.  Good luck. I know the feeling I`m on my 3rd painter they say they know what you want and they do what they want hang in there best wishes
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 11:58 AM~17622436
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CE 707_@May 27 2010, 12:01 PM~17622468
> *it looked tight before bro how come you took the paint back down
> *



*After letting the paint set and cure I started seeing all the impurities and BAD bodywork started to show terribly and craccs I didn't see.I tried to do all the graphics to hide but I just wasn't happy.Can't halfass it just to get it on the road,threw some cheese away on someone else's mistake but it is what it is...

Had to change it all up and start fresh with another route.O'well.*


----------



## BIG MARC

*Starting to picc things up here and there and more coming via UPS* :happysad:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 27 2010, 04:19 PM~17624404
> *After letting the paint set and cure I started seeing all the impurities and BAD bodywork started to show terribly and craccs I didn't see.I tried to do all the graphics to hide but I just wasn't happy.Can't halfass it just to get it on the road,threw some cheese away on someone else's mistake but it is what it is...
> 
> Had to change it all up and start fresh with another route.O'well.
> *


thats fucked bro good luck to you I know its bout to be off the hook you still got the bad ass box chevy ?


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 27 2010, 04:03 PM~17624961
> *thats fucked bro good luck to you I know its bout to be off the hook you still got the bad ass box chevy ?
> *


No.I wanted to hop for a lil while but sold it to get this drop!It's in Palm Springs somewhere.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 27 2010, 05:13 PM~17625081
> *No.I wanted to hop for a lil while but sold it to get this drop!It's in Palm Springs somewhere.
> *


tight I would have traded it to for a rag house to


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 25 2010, 04:10 PM~17601399
> *This is what I wish my last painter should've done.
> 
> "BODY WORK!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fixt


----------



## zfelix

whos doing it this time marc lmk when its ready


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 31 2010, 10:44 PM~17660740
> *whos doing it this time marc lmk when its ready
> *


Answer the phone fooo :angry:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 25 2010, 04:10 PM~17601399
> *This is what I wish my last painter would've done.
> 
> "BODY WORK!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who's doing your body work and paint this time? I wanna get my fleetwood done.


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jun 2 2010, 12:12 PM~17675424
> *Who's doing your body work and paint this time? I wanna get my fleetwood done.
> *


TKO Customs.


----------



## BIG MARC

*Finally...almost 2 weeks waiting and now goodies are starting to come in.*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 3 2010, 01:58 PM~17686765
> *Finally...almost 2 weeks waiting and now goodies are starting to come in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!! :h5:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 3 2010, 01:59 PM~17686772
> *NICE!!!! :h5:
> *


Transmission just went out on my 'Burban :angry: 
I'm trying to make it out to you big fella!


----------



## BIG MARC

*I'm out here Southern Cali and picc'd up a few things today.A big thanks to Mr.Impala for getting things inline for me!*


----------



## BIG MARC

[/QUOTE]


----------



## 4DA702

:thumbsup: that wheel and shifter r the bizness!


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Jun 4 2010, 08:11 PM~17699435
> *:thumbsup: that wheel and shifter r the bizness!
> *




:cheesy: :yes:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 3 2010, 01:55 PM~17686751
> *TKO Customs.
> *


kool thanks, how is their prices?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 3 2010, 01:58 PM~17686765
> *Finally...almost 2 weeks waiting and now goodies are starting to come in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dammm nice... shyt i still have my gold one in the box still had it over 4 years now...


----------



## CUZICAN

Wow just found this topic and let me tell you, I had a serious range of emotions goin on..............................



:cheesy: :thumbsup: :dunno: :biggrin: :0  :twak: :tears: :guns: :nono: hno: :yes: :h5: :x: :worship:


----------



## DETONATER

>


[/quote]
That flake is the BIZ....


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jun 5 2010, 01:58 PM~17703624
> *kool thanks, how is their prices?
> *


$2500-3000


----------



## BIG MARC

*MOLDED CARPET KIT FROM THE MAN IN THE BROWN SUIT.* :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIG MARC

UPS FOOL.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC+Jun 7 2010, 09:45 PM~17723359-->
> 
> 
> 
> $2500-3000
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's the price range I was shootin for. Thanks. I wanna get in a shop at least by August. I like that green you chose. Been having something close in mind for my caddy. I wanna hook it up but still look OG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 8 2010, 06:50 AM~17725638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG MARC_@Jun 8 2010, 10:00 AM~17727070
> *UPS FOOL.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+Jun 7 2010, 12:27 AM~17714119-->
> 
> 
> 
> dammm nice... shyt i still have my gold one in the box still had it over 4 years now...
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: Damn UCE,you aint found the right ride to put it on?I would run a nardi on my Daily if I had the extra loot!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-My95Fleety_@Jun 8 2010, 11:04 AM~17727644
> *  that's the price range I was shootin for. Thanks. I wanna get in a shop at least by August. I like that green you chose. Been having something close in mind for my caddy. I wanna hook it up but still look OG.
> :roflmao:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


There's alot of nice stocc colors out.I would go to the cadillac dealer and picc one out!


----------



## Sin Sixty

:h5:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 3 2010, 02:03 PM~17686787
> *Transmission just went out on my 'Burban  :angry:
> I'm trying to make it out to you big fella!
> *


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Jun 8 2010, 08:47 PM~17733013-->
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 8 2010, 08:50 PM~17733052
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC

*GOT TO PAINT A FEW MORE THINGS JUST SMALL PARTS LIKE MIRRORS,FENDERS,TAIL LIGHTS,A FEW INTERIOR PIECES,ETC...

START WET SANDING AND THEN BEGIN A NEW CHAPTER ON THE FADEAWAYS...* :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 8 2010, 09:54 PM~17733909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

sick!


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jun 8 2010, 10:06 PM~17733997
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WSup UCE!!!How you like that double color bar???


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 8 2010, 10:09 PM~17734028
> *sick!
> *


Thanks UCE,Not quite your color but close.Hope mine will end up as clean as yours!Let me save up some loot and see if I can get you to bless the trunk!!!Funds won't let me bring the car to you and do your magic on the rest so a nice mural will make up for it!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 8 2010, 09:58 PM~17733939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 8 2010, 10:12 PM~17734068
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy: 

Looks pretty dull right now but tomorrow when it's on the flatbed coming home I'll get better pics in the day.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

LOOKING GOOD USO


----------



## BIG MARC

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIG MARC, *HUSTLE_HARDER_63*

New shoes gonna set it ooofffffffffffffffffffffffffff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGPHACE

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 8 2010, 09:54 PM~17733909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHITS TITE FAM, MAKES ME WANNA KEEP MINE


----------



## CUZICAN

Man this is gonna be too serious big Homie. What color you gonna do the top?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 8 2010, 12:32 PM~17728405
> *:wow: Damn UCE,you aint found the right ride to put it on?I would run a nardi on my Daily if I had the extra loot!
> There's alot of nice stocc colors out.I would go to the cadillac dealer and picc one out!
> *



yeah i have a baby lincoln i have but jus sitting there and jus getting some goodies for it ..jus takn a long time hope soon.... cant wait to see ur car looking good ...


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 9 2010, 12:45 AM~17734898
> *yeah i have  a baby lincoln i have but jus sitting there and jus getting some goodies for it ..jus takn a long time hope soon.... cant wait to see ur car looking good ...
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:
Thanks UCE.


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by BIGPHACE+Jun 8 2010, 11:53 PM~17734704-->
> 
> 
> 
> SHITS TITE FAM, MAKES ME WANNA KEEP MINE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks USO...keep it!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Jun 9 2010, 12:27 AM~17734839
> *Man this is gonna be too serious big Homie. What color you gonna do the top?
> *


There were only two kinds of greens,one was too close to turquoise/teal so I went with the dark green.If it don't look right then I'm sending it bacc and going the Nuetral Grey.Waiting for it to come in the mail so I can decide on interior scheme.Gotta bring it all together.


----------



## BIGPHACE

> Thanks USO...keep it!
> THINKIN BOUT IT, BUT I HOLLA'D ATCHA BOI PLAGUE AND ITS JUS SOMETHIN BOUT THEM LUXURY DROPS, IF U GETS MY MEANIN  MY DILEMMA :uh:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 8 2010, 10:09 PM~17734033
> *WSup UCE!!!How you like that double color bar???
> *


I saw that big time! That will light the whole block up :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

LOOKING GOOD BIG BOY!!!!


----------



## 4DA702

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

FIRST TIME UP IN THIS TOPIC AND ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW! BIG PROPS ON NOT DUMPING IT WHEN THE CHIPS WERE DOWN. IT SHOWS THAT YOU AIN'T NO QUITTER USO!


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by BIGPHACE+Jun 9 2010, 05:38 PM~17741526-->
> 
> 
> 
> THINKIN BOUT IT, BUT I HOLLA'D ATCHA BOI PLAGUE AND ITS JUS SOMETHIN BOUT THEM LUXURY DROPS, IF U GETS MY MEANIN   MY DILEMMA :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel you,either way a drop!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Sin [email protected] 9 2010, 05:50 PM~17741628
> *I saw that big time!  That will light the whole block up  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by INVISIBLE [email protected] 9 2010, 05:52 PM~17741648
> *LOOKING GOOD BIG BOY!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 05:56 PM~17741690
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 9 2010, 06:14 PM~17741885
> *FIRST TIME UP IN THIS TOPIC AND ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW! BIG PROPS ON NOT DUMPING IT WHEN THE CHIPS WERE DOWN. IT SHOWS THAT YOU AIN'T NO QUITTER USO!
> *


Good looking DirtyUSO!As bad as I just wanted to dump it and get something else,everything kept pointing in the direction of finishing it up.Now things seem to be coming together!


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 9 2010, 02:45 PM~17739817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great mr marc, back down front up :thumbsup: 

cant wait to see that, what kind of wires are they, damn them spokes look fat! :biggrin: 

i like em :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

*Been swimming most of the day and came home to some nice presents waiting for me!!! :cheesy: 

Dark Green top which I am going to run,wasn't sure until I saw it in person but it is certain now!Didn't want to take it all the way out the box until it is time.


























And my Polished Billet Grill.*


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jun 9 2010, 09:22 PM~17744229
> *looks great mr marc, back down front up  :thumbsup:
> 
> cant wait to see that, what kind of wires are they, damn them spokes look fat!  :biggrin:
> 
> i like em  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Drew,those are OG 30 Spoke Star Wires courtesy of MR.INVISIBLE EMPIRE,I have mint green 100 spoke 13's for the daily use and something special being put together for the shows!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 9 2010, 02:45 PM~17739817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Lookin good! What was the shop turn around time from when you took it to them?


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 9 2010, 09:26 PM~17744270
> *Been swimming most of the day and came home to some nice presents waiting for me!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> Dark Green top which I am going to run,wasn't sure until I saw it in person but it is certain now!Didn't want to take it all the way out the box until it is time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Polished Billet Grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im getting all excited


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety+Jun 9 2010, 11:26 PM~17745675-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  Lookin good! What was the shop turn around time from when you took it to them?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About 2 wks or so.Look bacc a couple pages when I had it towed away and it came bacc yesterday.Real happy with the work!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Jun 10 2010, 02:13 AM~17746498
> *Im getting all excited
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 8 2010, 10:00 PM~17733963
> *GOT TO PAINT A FEW MORE THINGS JUST SMALL PARTS LIKE MIRRORS,FENDERS,TAIL LIGHTS,A FEW INTERIOR PIECES,ETC...
> 
> START WET SANDING AND THEN BEGIN A NEW CHAPTER ON THE FADEAWAYS... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can't wait to see more! :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 10 2010, 10:14 AM~17748777
> *About 2 wks or so.Look bacc a couple pages when I had it towed away and it came bacc yesterday.Real happy with the work!
> 
> *


That's good turn around time. Looks like TKO does good business. I was thinking a shop would keep a ride for months. I guess just depends if you got the loot. I've had a couple lows before but never nothing crazy. I wanna make sure this fleetwood looks NICE. Still for the streets but done right. In couple months I will check them out for sure.


----------



## 543Records

Looking good uce, the new color is too many nice..  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Jun 10 2010, 03:25 PM~17751352
> *Looking good uce, the new color is too many nice..   :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: 

Thanks Ben!


----------



## BIG MARC

Just got the trunk weatherstrip in,which way does the flap face?Towards the trunk or out???


----------



## BIG MARC

:run:


----------



## 4DA702

:boink:


----------



## CUZICAN

PAGE 4 :nono:


----------



## UFAMEA

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jun 9 2010, 11:26 PM~17745675
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  Lookin good! What was the shop turn around time from when you took it to them?
> *


uso it real nice marc im so happy for you fam! malo and onelove way to stay strong uso


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 14 2010, 07:57 PM~17787315
> *uso it real nice marc im so happy for you fam! malo and onelove way to stay strong uso
> *


Fafetai Big Sole!







Just wetsanding,nothing new to report.


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 10 2010, 05:26 AM~17744270
> *Been swimming most of the day and came home to some nice presents waiting for me!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> Dark Green top which I am going to run,wasn't sure until I saw it in person but it is certain now!Didn't want to take it all the way out the box until it is time.
> 
> And my Polished Billet Grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn nice grillzz you got there.  

tho i already have one i wonder where you got it from?!


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Jun 16 2010, 06:11 AM~17802170
> *Damn nice grillzz you got there.
> 
> tho i already have one i wonder where you got it from?!
> *


EBAY


----------



## burgundy90

*sole malo, ride is looking good USO. *


----------



## MALIBUZLAC




----------



## HUEY HEFNER




----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by burgundy90+Jun 18 2010, 09:13 AM~17823621-->
> 
> 
> 
> *sole malo, ride is looking good USO. *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 11:27 PM~17829948
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 18 2010, 11:53 PM~17830128
> *
> *


WSup USO's!!!I think my striper was killed so I'm going another route this week.Pics soon.


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 20 2010, 10:13 PM~17842294
> *WSup USO's!!!I think my striper was killed so I'm going another route this week.Pics soon.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC+Jun 20 2010, 10:13 PM~17842294-->
> 
> 
> 
> WSup USO's!!!I think my striper was killed so I'm going another route this week.Pics soon.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin Sixty_@Jun 20 2010, 10:37 PM~17842401
> *:wow:
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC+Jun 20 2010, 10:13 PM~17842294-->
> 
> 
> 
> WSup USO's!!!I think my striper was killed so I'm going another route this week.Pics soon.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Sin [email protected] 20 2010, 10:37 PM~17842401
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 20 2010, 11:29 PM~17842679
> *x2  :wow:
> *


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Jun 20 2010, 10:37 PM~17842401-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HUEY [email protected] 20 2010, 11:29 PM~17842679
> *x2  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Jun 21 2010, 01:12 AM~17843063
> *
> *


:roflmao:
Don't trip he just been ignoring me,working on another car...*FOR TO LONG......*


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 21 2010, 06:18 PM~17848907
> *:roflmao:
> Don't trip he just been ignoring me,working on another car...FOR TO LONG......
> *


whew :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

:0 :0 
















:wow: :wow:


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 21 2010, 07:54 PM~17849924
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


well only 71 spokes to go :dunno:


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 9 2010, 02:45 PM~17739817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: LOVE THE NEW COLOR


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 21 2010, 06:18 PM~17848907
> *:roflmao:
> Don't trip he just been ignoring me,working on another car...FOR TO LONG......
> *


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 9 2010, 02:44 PM~17739800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




coming out good Marcus :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrydajohn

looking good USO :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## George LA HARBOR

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 21 2010, 07:54 PM~17849924
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


LOOKING GOOD USO


----------



## andrewlister




----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by 4DA702+Jun 21 2010, 08:10 PM~17850133-->
> 
> 
> 
> well only 71 spokes to go :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 08:16 PM~17850233
> *:cheesy: LOVE THE NEW COLOR
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 07:09 AM~17853598
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 09:12 PM~17861614
> *coming out good Marcus :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 04:13 PM~17868609
> *looking good USO :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 10:19 PM~17881489
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by George LA [email protected] 24 2010, 10:24 PM~17881535
> *LOOKING GOOD USO
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-andrewlister_@Jun 25 2010, 12:36 AM~17882641
> *
> *



Thanks to all my USO's!


----------



## BIG MARC

Had a great week so far,just got bacc from 3days in beautiful Southern Cali took my fam to Disneyland and picced up a few items while I was there.Much luv and a big thanks once again to my USO Mr.Impala....



:wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## BIG MARC

My prized possesion thus far~been searching for one (since I had my first Raghouse 4 1/2 years ago) and finally got it at the right price couldn't pass on it.


----------



## BIG MARC

Got bacc from my trip to my paccage still intact and not missing!Thank you USO Richie Rich for making sure it didn't come up missing!


OG Premium Sportway's 3/4" WW.


----------



## BIG MARC

Felt like there was a shark lerking in merking waters...O'wait hey buddy!


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BIG MARC, *INVISIBLE EMPIRE*, 77regalridah


----------



## Olds_Killer

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 25 2010, 03:08 PM~17887559
> *Had a great week so far,just got bacc from 3days in beautiful Southern Cali took my fam to Disneyland and picced up a few items while I was there.Much luv and a big thanks once again to my USO Mr.Impala....
> :wow:  :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 25 2010, 03:10 PM~17887575
> *My prized possesion thus far~been searching for one (since I had my first Raghouse 4 1/2 years ago) and finally got it at the right price couldn't pass on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a department of corrections issued pillow?


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Jun 25 2010, 05:39 PM~17888446
> *a department of corrections issued pillow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Close my boquito amigo but no cigar.


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 25 2010, 08:30 PM~17889523
> *Close my boquito amigo but no cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is that mead of fiber glass? :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 25 2010, 03:08 PM~17887559
> *Had a great week so far,just got bacc from 3days in beautiful Southern Cali took my fam to Disneyland and picced up a few items while I was there.Much luv and a big thanks once again to my USO Mr.Impala....
> :wow:  :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Rag Game just got Shut DOWN  COMIN WITH NOTHIN BUT THE BEST.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 25 2010, 08:30 PM~17889523
> *Close my boquito amigo but no cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:run:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by rick383+Jun 25 2010, 09:06 PM~17889899-->
> 
> 
> 
> is that mead of fiber glass?  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes,It's a stocc Parade Boot GM 71-76 only.Never seen one on any other car a must have!
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Jun 25 2010, 09:27 PM~17890077
> *That Rag Game just got Shut DOWN    COMIN WITH NOTHIN BUT THE BEST.
> *


WSup "B",how's the Lac coming along?


> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 25 2010, 11:06 PM~17890793
> *:run:
> *


LOL!WSup USO!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 26 2010, 10:30 AM~17892653
> *Yes,It's a stocc Parade Boot GM 71-76 only.Never seen one on any other car a must have!
> WSup "B",how's the Lac coming along?
> 
> LOL!WSup  USO!
> *


shit. watching your ghouse come together!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 25 2010, 03:15 PM~17887622
> *Felt like there was a shark lerking in merking waters...O'wait hey buddy!
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BIG MARC, INVISIBLE EMPIRE, 77regalridah
> *


----------



## rick383

> Yes,It's a stocc Parade Boot GM 71-76 only.Never seen one on any other car a must have!
> 
> 
> you going to run the pater thur that boot? :0


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Jun 26 2010, 10:48 AM~17892750-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit. watching your ghouse come together!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by INVISIBLE [email protected] 26 2010, 10:49 AM~17892760
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-rick383_@Jun 26 2010, 11:34 AM~17892988
> *you going to run the pater thur  that boot?  :0
> *


You know it!That's the main reason for get'n it besides looking clean.


----------



## rick383

it's going to look sick !!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 26 2010, 10:30 AM~17892653
> *Yes,It's a stocc Parade Boot GM 71-76 only.Never seen one on any other car a must have!
> WSup "B",how's the Lac coming along?
> 
> LOL!WSup  USO!
> *


  










never seen one??????? dont u get lrm!


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 26 2010, 12:50 PM~17893364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never seen one??????? dont u get lrm!
> *



that was last month? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 26 2010, 12:50 PM~17893364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never seen one??????? dont u get lrm!
> *



Negative pimp aint opened up a LRM in years and I meant I haven't seen one made for any other car other than 71-76 GM. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

The Testament has been prep'd and ready for surgery... :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 26 2010, 03:30 PM~17894128
> *Negative pimp aint opened up a LRM in years and I meant I haven't seen one made for any other car other than 71-76 GM. :biggrin:
> *


it was on the cover right next to the tv guide on the news stands :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

On its way for a face lift... :0


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 26 2010, 11:09 PM~17896635
> *On its way for a face lift... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## sincityrider1

thats a nice ride cant wait t see it on the blvd post pix when she gets home


----------



## regal85




----------



## smilingfaces1968

*TTT for Big Samoa*


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by sincityrider1+Jun 27 2010, 09:30 AM~17898018-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats a nice ride cant wait t see it on the blvd post pix when she gets home
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 03:18 PM~17899791
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-smilingfaces1968_@Jun 27 2010, 03:34 PM~17899893
> *TTT for Big Samoa
> *


*Thanks homies...



WE COME'N HARD THIS TIME HURTING FEELINGS!!!*

Sneak Peek


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 28 2010, 12:16 PM~17906722
> *Thanks homies...
> WE COME'N HARD THIS TIME HURTING FEELINGS!!!
> 
> Sneak Peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice homie, cant wait to see this............


----------



## manu samoa

:0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 26 2010, 10:30 AM~17892653
> *
> WSup "B",how's the Lac coming along?
> 
> *


Sittin back gettin motivated by your Rag. Just stock piling parts and coming up with Ideas to put the Lac Game On it's ear when I debut :biggrin: U KNOOOOW


----------



## zfelix




----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by manu samoa+Jun 28 2010, 04:44 PM~17909567-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Jun 28 2010, 05:04 PM~17909782
> *Sittin back gettin motivated by your Rag. Just stock piling parts and coming up with Ideas to put the Lac Game On it's ear when I debut :biggrin:  U KNOOOOW
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

*FOR ALL THOSE TAKING NOTES MY USO ZACH IS SHUTTING IT DOWN...*


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 28 2010, 11:16 AM~17906722
> *Thanks homies...
> FOR ALL THOSE TAKING NOTES MY USO ZACH IS SHUTTING IT DOWN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: *GLAD TO SEE YOU DIDN'T GIVE UP ON IT. KEEP POSTING PICS.*


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 28 2010, 06:10 PM~17910510
> *FOR ALL THOSE <span style=\'color:red\'>TAKING NOTES MY USO ZACH IS SHUTTING IT DOWN...</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 28 2010, 06:10 PM~17910510
> *FOR ALL THOSE TAKING NOTES MY USO ZACH IS SHUTTING IT DOWN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## socapots

the ride is lookin sweet man. 
nice work


----------



## George LA HARBOR

Lookin good uso


----------



## KIPPY

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 29 2010, 06:55 PM~17920837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good uso
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rick383

can wight too see finish


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by socapots+Jun 29 2010, 04:36 PM~17919707-->
> 
> 
> 
> the ride is lookin sweet man.
> nice work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by George LA [email protected] 29 2010, 06:55 PM~17920837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good uso
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 07:14 PM~17921037
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rick383_@Jun 29 2010, 09:58 PM~17922898
> *can wight too see finish
> *



Thank you,I wanted to keep the colors real suttle and ghostlike...almost camoflaged from afar and then when you get up on it you see all the work and detail!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 29 2010, 10:31 PM~17923308
> *Thank you,I wanted to keep the colors real suttle and ghostlike...almost camoflaged from afar and then when you get up on it you see all the work and detail!!!
> *



well its looking good ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow24

Looks sicc Big Marc. Love that color!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

*<span style=\'color:green\'>YEA BUDDY!!!</span>*


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+Jun 30 2010, 02:40 AM~17924513-->
> 
> 
> 
> well its looking good ... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlow24_@Jun 30 2010, 05:28 PM~17929770
> *Looks sicc Big Marc. Love that color!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks USO's.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 1 2010, 03:53 PM~17937905
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>YEA BUDDY!!!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some good lookin stich work man.


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 1 2010, 02:53 PM~17937905
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>YEA BUDDY!!!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whose doing that stitch work :biggrin:


----------



## low4ever

Damn homie you going all in on this one. This gonna be killen it


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jul 1 2010, 05:02 PM~17939217
> *Damn homie you going all in on this one.  This gonna be killen it
> *




:yes:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 1 2010, 02:53 PM~17937905
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>YEA BUDDY!!!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Slow Down Uncle Mark Letcha Nephew Catch Up :rofl:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 28 2010, 06:10 PM~17910510
> *Looks F-ing SICK Son!!! </span> Need to see MORE PIC's... :biggrin: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 1 2010, 02:53 PM~17937905
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>YEA BUDDY!!!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702

:thumbsup: x870


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by socapots+Jul 1 2010, 03:25 PM~17938333-->
> 
> 
> 
> some good lookin stich work man.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 04:32 PM~17938971
> *whose doing that stitch work  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Checc the sig homez.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 05:02 PM~17939217
> *Damn homie you going all in on this one.  This gonna be killen it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thank you,just trying to keep up with the big doggs!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 06:12 PM~17939740
> *:yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WSup CUZZO!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 11:16 PM~17942363
> *Slow Down Uncle Mark Letcha Nephew Catch Up  :rofl:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!WSup UCE.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 11:31 PM~17942476
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> Looks F-ing SICK Son!!!   Need to see MORE PIC's...  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as I can get over there I will and with a camera not cell pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Sin [email protected] 2 2010, 10:28 PM~17950307
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You looking pretty good yourself in the BTC Dept.!
> <!--QuoteBegin-4DA702_@Jul 4 2010, 09:40 AM~17958112
> *:thumbsup: x870
> *


WSup Lil'UCE!How's everything?


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 5 2010, 12:32 PM~17964650
> *WSup Lil'UCE!How's everything?
> *


All is good over here. just have all my attention on the baby now. She's almost here and the 2 doe will be painted fo shoe doe :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

damn......das what tha fuck im talmbout homie.......das how u bounce back....nice work homie..... :0 :run: :run:


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 5 2010, 12:32 PM~17964650
> *
> WSup CUZZO!
> 
> *


Just enjoying ya build, Everythang flow'n together nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 25 2010, 08:30 PM~17889523
> *Close my boquito amigo but no cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i found one on craigslist 
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/1828196936.html


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by 4DA702+Jul 5 2010, 03:42 PM~17965816-->
> 
> 
> 
> All is good over here. just have all my attention on the baby now. She's almost here and the 2 doe will be painted fo shoe doe  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 10:49 PM~17979850
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 12:11 PM~17983322
> *damn......das what tha fuck im talmbout homie.......das how u bounce back....nice work homie..... :0  :run:  :run:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie got to do it.Almost dumped it and lost my ass but glad I held on.Appreciate the props!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 01:05 PM~17983703
> *Just enjoying ya build, Everythang flow'n together nicely  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks UCE!Hope it turns out good.
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUIC'D64_@Jul 7 2010, 03:10 PM~17984854
> *i found one on craigslist
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/1828196936.html
> *


Thanks USO,those are hard to come by for that price.My homie is look'n for one so I will pass it on.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ




----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ+Jul 7 2010, 10:08 PM~17989071-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Jul 7 2010, 10:26 PM~17989259
> *
> *


:wave:

*A few random pics*


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 8 2010, 05:25 PM~17995981
> *:wave:
> 
> A few random pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



A FEW RANDOM TEASERS IS MORE LIKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

*PRESTO CHANGO!!!*


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 8 2010, 05:28 PM~17995998
> *A FEW RANDOM TEASERS IS MORE LIKE IT  :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!!Gotta keep'em in suspense UCE and only enough so the haters don't copy....too much!


----------



## Olds_Killer

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 8 2010, 05:29 PM~17996005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRESTO CHANGO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good cant wait till its done :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 8 2010, 06:29 PM~17996005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRESTO CHANGO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the paterns


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jul 8 2010, 06:26 PM~17996498
> *i like the paterns
> *


I thought the car looked good the last paint job but even better now!Thanks for the props.


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 8 2010, 06:30 PM~17996526
> *I thought the car looked good the last paint job but even better now!Thanks for the props.
> *


----------



## DETONATER

Whats up Marc, you still workin the other flakes in there? Looking Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 8 2010, 05:29 PM~17996005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRESTO CHANGO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAYUM USO :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 8 2010, 05:31 PM~17996022
> *LOL!!!Gotta keep'em in suspense UCE and only enough so the haters don't copy....too much!
> *


----------



## zfelix




----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by 4DA702+Jul 8 2010, 08:16 PM~17997698-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Jul 8 2010, 08:18 PM~17997727
> *Whats up Marc, you still workin the other flakes in there?  Looking Nice!  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes,I think he is actually using 3,we talked about it and I wanted it real quiet from aways until you get close and see all the work and detail "Z" is putting in.


> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Jul 8 2010, 08:19 PM~17997735-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAYUM USO  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea buddy!
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Jul 8 2010, 08:25 PM~17997798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Heights

niceeeeeeeeee :0


----------



## BIG MARC

:wow: 

:worship: :worship: 










hno: hno: 

*LIKE I SAID HOMIE YOU KILLING'EM!!!*


----------



## Mr Gee

What's up Big Marc?


----------



## BIG MARC

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Mr Gee, BIG MARC, POOHONTHABUMPER, Sin Sixty, REV. chuck, Heights

:drama: :wave:


*I'M TELLING YOU THE KID IS BAD!!!*


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 8 2010, 09:28 PM~17998580
> *What's up Big Marc?
> *


WSup G.I think my boy might do $250 on that bench if you interested.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 8 2010, 08:32 PM~17998624
> *WSup G.I think my boy might do $250 on that bench if you interested.
> *


Cool bro, I'm thinkin bout it right now..I'll let you know.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 8 2010, 10:19 PM~17998487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 8 2010, 09:28 PM~17998579
> *:wow:
> 
> :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:
> 
> LIKE I SAID HOMIE YOU KILLING'EM!!!
> *



THIS DON'T MAKE NO SENSE.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 8 2010, 09:28 PM~17998579
> *:wow:
> 
> :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:
> 
> LIKE I SAID HOMIE YOU KILLING'EM!!!
> *


Lookin really nice! I'm hopin to get mines painted and have him work his magic too!


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Looking real clean


----------



## drasticbean

Fucking beautiful. .......!!!!!!


----------



## socapots

damn man.
that paint is lookin good.


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Jul 9 2010, 12:10 PM~18003031-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 12:24 PM~18003151
> *THIS DON'T MAKE NO SENSE.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 03:11 PM~18011985
> *Lookin really nice! I'm hopin to get mines painted and have him work his magic too!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 07:11 AM~18015905
> *Looking real clean
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 08:56 AM~18016252
> *Fucking beautiful. .......!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socapots_@Jul 11 2010, 08:26 PM~18020333
> *damn man.
> that paint is lookin good.
> *



*THANKS FOR ALL THE COMMENTS I APPRECIATE IT . . . LETS ME KNOW I'M ON THE RIGHT TRACC.

CAR IS MOVING AT A SNAILS PACE...SLOWLY BUT SURELY*



Bacc Seat


----------



## UFAMEA

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 12 2010, 05:08 PM~18028347
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE COMMENTS I APPRECIATE IT . . . LETS ME KNOW I'M ON THE RIGHT TRACC.
> 
> CAR IS MOVING AT A SNAILS PACE...SLOWLY BUT SURELY
> Bacc Seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can i get a ei lava in that color lookin supurb USO


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 12 2010, 05:08 PM~18028347
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE COMMENTS I APPRECIATE IT . . . LETS ME KNOW I'M ON THE RIGHT TRACC.
> 
> CAR IS MOVING AT A SNAILS PACE...SLOWLY BUT SURELY
> Bacc Seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



atleast its moving big homie ...it will get there ...


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 12 2010, 05:08 PM~18028347
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE COMMENTS I APPRECIATE IT . . . LETS ME KNOW I'M ON THE RIGHT TRACC.
> 
> CAR IS MOVING AT A SNAILS PACE...SLOWLY BUT SURELY
> Bacc Seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IF YOURS IS MOVING AT A SNAILS PACE THEN MINE MUST NOT BE MOVING AT ALL :x:


----------



## smilingfaces1968

Damn Marcus, i think the set back on the original body and paint was the best thing to happen to the raghouse. Cause youre gonna hurt some feelings on the re-up. The seats r lookin good. and u know Z is laying down some tight shit. Looking good big brother.


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 12 2010, 05:08 PM~18028347
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE COMMENTS I APPRECIATE IT . . . LETS ME KNOW I'M ON THE RIGHT TRACC.
> 
> CAR IS MOVING AT A SNAILS PACE...SLOWLY BUT SURELY
> Bacc Seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  you think you tight




:biggrin: comin out harder than a still born my uso!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 12 2010, 06:08 PM~18028347
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE COMMENTS I APPRECIATE IT . . . LETS ME KNOW I'M ON THE RIGHT TRACC.
> 
> CAR IS MOVING AT A SNAILS PACE...SLOWLY BUT SURELY
> Bacc Seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 . . :thumbsup: I'm loving the color Uce, it's coming along great!!!


----------



## JUIC'D64

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA+Jul 12 2010, 07:02 PM~18029455-->
> 
> 
> 
> can i get a ei lava in that color lookin supurb USO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got you Sole.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HUEY [email protected] 12 2010, 07:47 PM~18029917
> *atleast its moving big homie ...it will get there ...
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 07:52 PM~18029973
> *IF YOURS IS MOVING AT A SNAILS PACE THEN MINE MUST NOT BE MOVING AT ALL  :x:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 08:37 PM~18030551
> *Damn Marcus, i think the set back on the original body and paint was the best thing to happen to the raghouse.  Cause youre gonna hurt some feelings on the re-up.  The seats r lookin good.  and u know Z is laying down some tight shit.  Looking good big brother.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No doubt right?Didn't really see the end with the first set up but everything came together perfect,fast and better off on the remix!Thanks for the words Matt,hope you doing good UCE.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 07:45 PM~18040080
> * you think you tight
> :biggrin:  comin out harder than a still born my uso!!! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you my USO!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 10:59 AM~18044573
> *. . :thumbsup: I'm loving the color Uce, it's coming along great!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks UCE,you set the pace w/Foolish Pleasure so I can't half ass anything you know!
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUIC'D64_@Jul 14 2010, 02:32 PM~18046178
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


WSup USO!!!


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 12 2010, 05:08 PM~18028347
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE COMMENTS I APPRECIATE IT . . . LETS ME KNOW I'M ON THE RIGHT TRACC.
> 
> CAR IS MOVING AT A SNAILS PACE...SLOWLY BUT SURELY
> Bacc Seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Real nice


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## D-Cheeze

LOOKING REAL GOOD USO


----------



## My95Fleety

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stompnu88

TTT car is coming along clean as f*uck cant wait to see it :wow:


----------



## childforsaken

that is a really nice ride :thumbsup: im moving back home to las vegas in two weeks... cant wait to see it in person...


----------



## zfelix

been slackin on the posts but the whole car is pretty much patterned out just got a few loose ends on the trunk and finish the parade boot










all pearls with some micro flake and a lil bit of ice pearl then gary jenson is gonna do the honors of finishing it :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

:0


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 21 2010, 01:29 AM~18100013
> *been slackin on the posts but the whole car is pretty much patterned out just got a few loose ends on the trunk and finish the parade boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all pearls with some micro flake and a lil bit of ice pearl then gary jenson is gonna do the honors of finishing it :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

cant wait :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 21 2010, 01:29 AM~18100013
> *been slackin on the posts but the whole car is pretty much patterned out just got a few loose ends on the trunk and finish the parade boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all pearls with some micro flake and a lil bit of ice pearl then gary jenson is gonna do the honors of finishing it :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## zfelix

this is what i was talkin about marc


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 22 2010, 09:41 PM~18118173
> *this is what i was talkin about marc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
I see it,nice choice and it came out better than I thought.It needed something to break it up since they were all close shades to the main color.Hands down you the man USO!!!


----------



## WestsideRider




----------



## BIG MARC

:wow: 


> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 21 2010, 11:26 PM~18109118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




*DIGITAL DASH THANKS TO MY BIG USO JOHN @ BTC*


----------



## DETONATER

What up BIGMARC... Looking Good Brotha.. :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 22 2010, 09:41 PM~18118173
> *this is what i was talkin about marc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow fukn nice!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil

looks great USO.... are the kita edition zeniths going on it too


----------



## CustomMachines

Real tight man!! those patterns r sick  nice build.


----------



## lowrydajohn

:wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG MARC

:wave:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 23 2010, 01:10 AM~18119915
> *looks great USO.... are the kita edition zeniths going on it too
> *


*YOU KNOW IT!!!THESE WILL BE WRAPPED IN 5:20'S*



















*ACTUALLY I WAS UNDECIDED AT FIRST SO I GOT THESE AND THE 30 SPOKE STAR's TO START GETTING RID OF.* :happysad:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 22 2010, 09:41 PM~18118173
> *this is what i was talkin about marc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa

this build is some serious rocky balboa shit!!
the champ is on the ropes...he even gets knocked down and hits the canvas. But instead of quitting he gets up and comes back with a flurry of lefts and rights, uppercuts and scores a KNOCC OUT!!


----------



## BIG MARC

:wow: 



> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63+Jul 24 2010, 12:36 AM~18128295-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-manu samoa_@Jul 24 2010, 08:59 AM~18129462
> *this build is some serious rocky balboa shit!!
> the champ is on the ropes...he even gets knocked down and hits the canvas. But instead of quitting he gets up and comes back with a flurry of lefts and rights, uppercuts and scores a KNOCC OUT!!
> *



*THANKS DINO ONE LOVE!*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

:0 im back in town and the car is gettin stripe and leaf done tomarrow :cheesy: then off to clear


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Jul 24 2010, 10:14 AM~18129826-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 05:56 PM~18146619
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 06:39 PM~18147088
> *:0 im back in town and the car is gettin stripe and leaf done tomarrow :cheesy: then off to clear
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 08:37 PM~18159257
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-harborareaPhil_@Jul 27 2010, 08:53 PM~18159427
> *
> *


:wave:
WSUP MY USO'S


----------



## BIG MARC

*COMING AT YOU HARD AND FAST...2 OF THE BEST ON DECC PUT'N IN WORK FOR ALL MY LOVED ONES TO SEE



ALL MY JEALOUS ONES,BITERS AND PEEK-A-BOO-I-HATE-YOU'S BRING A BARF BAG CUZZ THIS GONNA MAKE YOU SICC AND TURN YOUR STOMACH UPSIDE DOWN...*


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## vallero68

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 28 2010, 02:12 PM~18165209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 28 2010, 02:14 PM~18165229
> *ITS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *


Thanks GOODTIMER!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 27 2010, 11:37 PM~18159257
> *
> *


nice avi :wow:


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 28 2010, 02:17 PM~18165249
> *nice avi :wow:
> *


LOL I didn't even notice til you said something LOL


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## zfelix

got alot more done after you left marc tomarrow is gonna go by super fast


----------



## BIG MARC

*BY FAR MY FAVORITE PIC CUZZ I SOMEWHAT SEEMED TO HAVE CAPTURED THE MOOD WITH MY CHEAP ASS CAMERA...


AND THEY HAVEN'T EVEN SCRATCHED THE SURFACE ON THIS YET...*

:0


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 28 2010, 02:24 PM~18165337
> *got alot more done after you left marc tomarrow is gonna go by super fast
> *


 :0 'RLY!!!???!!!


:cheesy:


----------



## cadilinc

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 28 2010, 02:22 PM~18165325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sicksided

DAMN BROTHER!!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT.... LOOKIN SUPER SICK RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## Olds_Killer

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 28 2010, 02:25 PM~18165347
> *BY FAR MY FAVORITE PIC CUZZ I SOMEWHAT SEEMED TO HAVE CAPTURED THE MOOD WITH MY CHEAP ASS CAMERA...
> AND THEY HAVEN'T EVEN SCRATCHED THE SURFACE ON THIS YET...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn...looking good


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by cadilinc+Jul 28 2010, 02:30 PM~18165390-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right on homie! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 02:30 PM~18165391
> *DAMN BROTHER!!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT.... LOOKIN SUPER SICK RIGHT NOW!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks USO hows the bigbody coming along?If anyone has given me a reason to never give up it would you!!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-Olds_Killer_@Jul 28 2010, 02:36 PM~18165444
> *damn...looking good
> *


Thanks UCE!!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 28 2010, 01:28 PM~18165368
> *:0 'RLY!!!???!!!
> :cheesy:
> *



yess and this is all you get until tomarrow :cheesy:


----------



## Flowrider




----------



## smilingfaces1968

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 28 2010, 03:33 PM~18165857
> *yess and this is all you get until tomarrow :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

:drama: I gotta stay tuned on this one!


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Turning out real nice


----------



## FoolishinVegas

.. Love that color : thumbsup: : thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 28 2010, 02:25 PM~18165347
> *BY FAR MY FAVORITE PIC CUZZ I SOMEWHAT SEEMED TO HAVE CAPTURED THE MOOD WITH MY CHEAP ASS CAMERA...
> AND THEY HAVEN'T EVEN SCRATCHED THE SURFACE ON THIS YET...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## gdog3332

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 28 2010, 03:25 PM~18165347
> *BY FAR MY FAVORITE PIC CUZZ I SOMEWHAT SEEMED TO HAVE CAPTURED THE MOOD WITH MY CHEAP ASS CAMERA...
> AND THEY HAVEN'T EVEN SCRATCHED THE SURFACE ON THIS YET...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY VERY NICE BRO!!!!!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 28 2010, 02:25 PM~18165347
> *BY FAR MY FAVORITE PIC CUZZ I SOMEWHAT SEEMED TO HAVE CAPTURED THE MOOD WITH MY CHEAP ASS CAMERA...
> AND THEY HAVEN'T EVEN SCRATCHED THE SURFACE ON THIS YET...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daayyuuumm! :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC+Jul 28 2010, 02:10 PM~18165190-->
> 
> 
> 
> *COMING AT YOU HARD AND FAST...2 OF THE BEST ON DECC PUT'N IN WORK FOR ALL MY LOVED ONES TO SEE
> ALL MY JEALOUS ONES,BITERS AND PEEK-A-BOO-I-HATE-YOU'S BRING A BARF BAG CUZZ THIS GONNA MAKE YOU SICC AND TURN YOUR STOMACH UPSIDE DOWN...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 28 2010, 02:14 PM~18165232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 28 2010, 02:17 PM~18165257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 28 2010, 02:21 PM~18165305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 28 2010, 02:22 PM~18165325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 02:17 PM~18165249
> *nice avi :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG MARC_@Jul 28 2010, 02:18 PM~18165276
> *LOL I didn't even notice til you said something LOL
> *


Well know U KNOOOOOOOW :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## BIG MARC

*TRANSPORT 870 PREPARING DEPARTURE FOR CLEAR COAT...*


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 30 2010, 05:34 PM~18189222
> *TRANSPORT 870 PREPARING DEPARTURE FOR CLEAR COAT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  LOOKIN GOOD UCE!


----------



## BIG MARC

*GAME PLAN HUDDLE FOR A FEW LAST STRIPES BEFORE MY USO DOO DOO BROWN ROYALS C.C. LAYS THE LAST LAYER TO PROTECT MY INVESTMENT.*


----------



## BIG MARC

>


 :biggrin: 



> :biggrin:


:wave:


> :drama: I gotta stay tuned on this one!


Thanks UCE.


> Turning out real nice


Thank you!


> .. Love that color


Right on USO!!!


> :wow:


 :cheesy: 


> VERY VERY NICE BRO!!!!!


All thanks to you for the color my truest USO,I wouldn't be this far had you not been the brother you are!


> Daayyuuumm! :thumbsup: :worship:


 :biggrin: 


> Well know U KNOOOOOOOW :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


>


:wave:


> :wow:  LOOKIN GOOD UCE!


Thanks UCE.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 30 2010, 08:38 PM~18189260
> *GAME PLAN HUDDLE FOR A FEW LAST STRIPES BEFORE MY USO DOO DOO BROWN ROYALS C.C. LAYS THE LAST LAYER TO PROTECT MY INVESTMENT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN..shit worked out for the best...I got a raghouse in the garage I'm working on and looking at your build topic just makes me want to do more & more...much props.. :worship: :worship:


----------



## smilingfaces1968

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 30 2010, 06:38 PM~18189260
> *GAME PLAN HUDDLE FOR A FEW LAST STRIPES BEFORE MY USO DOO DOO BROWN ROYALS C.C. LAYS THE LAST LAYER TO PROTECT MY INVESTMENT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 them seats r lookin comfy. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ+Jul 30 2010, 07:44 PM~18189706-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN..shit worked out for the best...I got a raghouse in the garage I'm working on and looking at your build topic just makes me want to do more & more...much props.. :worship:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE,YOU JUST GOT TO MOVE ON IT AND WAIT AROUND TIL YOU HAVE MONEY SOMEDAY SOON.I HAD A LIL MONEY PUT IT DOWN AND KEEP PAYING ON IT AND JUST MADE SURE I HAD IT ALL WHEN THE WORK WAS DONE.NOTHING IS GONNA GET DONE OVER NIGHT,TAKES TIME SO IT'S KINDA LIKE FINANCING W/O THE INTEREST JUST KEEP MAKING THE PAYMENTS AND EVERYONE IS HAPPY.GOOD LUCC ON YOUR BUILD AND POST SOME PICS OF YOUR RAGHOUSE!
> <!--QuoteBegin-smilingfaces1968*_*@Jul 30 2010, 08:35 PM~18190121
> :0  :0  :0  them seats r lookin comfy.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*

YEA LOL,NICE AND FIRM NOW UNTIL I PUT SOME WEIGHT ON IT. :happysad:*


----------



## CUZICAN

Pics of the Parade Boot I know you got em UCE


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 31 2010, 01:13 AM~18191393
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE,YOU JUST GOT TO MOVE ON IT AND WAIT AROUND TIL YOU HAVE MONEY SOMEDAY SOON.I HAD A LIL MONEY PUT IT DOWN AND KEEP PAYING ON IT AND JUST MADE SURE I HAD IT ALL WHEN THE WORK WAS DONE.NOTHING IS GONNA GET DONE OVER NIGHT,TAKES TIME SO IT'S KINDA LIKE FINANCING W/O THE INTEREST JUST KEEP MAKING THE PAYMENTS AND EVERYONE IS HAPPY.GOOD LUCC ON YOUR BUILD AND POST SOME PICS OF YOUR RAGHOUSE!
> *


*

Thanks homie, Pics PM'd*


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 30 2010, 05:38 PM~18189260
> *GAME PLAN HUDDLE FOR A FEW LAST STRIPES BEFORE MY USO DOO DOO BROWN ROYALS C.C. LAYS THE LAST LAYER TO PROTECT MY INVESTMENT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sup Big Marc! man it ain't hot in Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## rick383

coming out good marcos cant waght to see it in person


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Jul 31 2010, 06:03 AM~18192286-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of the Parade Boot I know you got em UCE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: Not just yet UCE finishing up a few details.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 07:09 AM~18192430
> *Thanks homie, Pics PM'd
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful ride bro very clean.And BTW I had a typo on my last statement...I meant for you to *NOT* wait around till you had all the money together,you just gotta do it and it will all come together.Sacrifice those cigerattes,or double western bacon cheeseburger or drinks after work on friday(whatever it may be).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 31 2010, 08:17 AM~18192650
> *Sup Big Marc!  man it ain't hot in Vegas  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> Your jedi mind triccs are no use in this state!
> <!--QuoteBegin-rick383_@Jul 31 2010, 10:58 AM~18193373
> *coming out good marcus cant waght to see it in person
> *


Thanks Ricc how's the FOE coming along?


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

THIS MOFO IS HOT USO YOU ARE GONNA MAKE ME REDO MINE


----------



## BIG MARC

*THOUGHT I LOST MY CAMERA THE LAST ONES WERE MY CELLY BUT HERE ARE THE LAST TIL IT'S OUT THE BOOTH NEXT WEEK.

HAD SOME ISSUES ON THE TRUNK SO IT WAS CHANGED UP A LIL*


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 31 2010, 12:53 PM~18193961
> *THOUGHT I LOST MY CAMERA THE LAST ONES WERE MY CELLY BUT HERE ARE THE LAST TIL IT'S OUT THE BOOTH NEXT WEEK.
> 
> HAD SOME ISSUES ON THE TRUNK SO IT WAS CHANGED UP A LIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Jul 31 2010, 12:47 PM~18193942
> *THIS MOFO IS HOT USO YOU ARE GONNA MAKE ME REDO MINE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME CALL THE FIRE DEP THIS USO IS ON FIRE :run: :run: :run: :run: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Coast One

bad ass!


----------



## JOKERBRANDED

:worship: :worship: :nicoderm: :h5: 
thats one sick ass fuckin rag HOMIE


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 31 2010, 12:42 PM~18193915
> *:cheesy: Not just yet UCE finishing up a few details.
> Beautiful ride bro very clean.And BTW I had a typo on my last statement...I meant for you to NOT wait around till you had all the money together,you just gotta do it and it will all come together.Sacrifice those cigerattes,or double western bacon cheeseburger or drinks after work on friday(whatever it may be).
> :roflmao:
> Your jedi mind triccs are no use in this state!
> 
> Thanks Ricc how's the FOE coming along?
> *



nice and slow :biggrin:


----------



## redrum702

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGBEN

:nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

DAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 30 2010, 08:38 PM~18189260
> *GAME PLAN HUDDLE FOR A FEW LAST STRIPES BEFORE MY USO DOO DOO BROWN ROYALS C.C. LAYS THE LAST LAYER TO PROTECT MY INVESTMENT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin firme Marc ! i got a question i need to replace my floor in my 75 rag will a four door floor work ? are they similiar ?


----------



## 4DA702

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## USO562

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*UCE THIS THE RAG U TALKIN ABOUT? MANN THIS RAGHOUSE IS BANGIN UCE ! CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT CLEAR COAT. CHOOO HOOOOOOO ! !</span>*


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

ooh my gooodness looking fukn bad big homie...


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Jul 31 2010, 01:10 PM~18194040-->
> 
> 
> 
> bad ass!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WSup Coast,thanks for the compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 01:13 PM~18194062
> *:worship:  :worship:  :nicoderm:  :h5:
> thats one sick ass fuckin rag HOMIE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 02:02 PM~18194333
> *nice and slow :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 05:00 PM~18195144
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 06:19 PM~18195517
> *:nicoderm:  :h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by INVISIBLE [email protected] 31 2010, 06:25 PM~18195539
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMM!!! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 09:11 PM~18196366
> *lookin firme Marc !  i got a question i need to replace my floor in my 75 rag will a four door floor work ? are they similiar ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Returned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 12:25 PM~18199451
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 10:06 PM~18203614
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>UCE THIS THE RAG U TALKIN ABOUT? MANN THIS RAGHOUSE IS BANGIN UCE ! CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT CLEAR COAT. CHOOO HOOOOOOO ! !</span>
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WSup UCE this the one.
> <!--QuoteBegin-HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 1 2010, 10:14 PM~18203681
> *ooh my gooodness looking fukn bad big homie...
> 
> 
> *


Thanks UCE.


----------



## lowrydajohn

:wow:


----------



## plague

:0 WOW THAT IS SICK


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 30 2010, 07:34 PM~18189222
> *TRANSPORT 870 PREPARING DEPARTURE FOR CLEAR COAT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any clear pictures yet? :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

:wave: 
Rides lookin sweet man. 
Nice work.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 3 2010, 10:04 AM~18216097
> *any clear pictures yet? :biggrin:
> *


X2 :run:


----------



## XLowLifeX

damn that looks good. you going to have it out for supershow?


----------



## drasticbean

im loving everything thats going on wiht this car..... simply beautiful...


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smilingfaces1968

Clear Clear Clear Clear.. we re gettin restless homie. :nicoderm:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

NOW PUT SOME Z'S ON THAT [email protected] :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD U S O :boink: :naughty: :h5:


----------



## pimp slap

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 30 2010, 06:34 PM~18189222
> *TRANSPORT 870 PREPARING DEPARTURE FOR CLEAR COAT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good uso


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Aug 3 2010, 10:04 AM~18216097-->
> 
> 
> 
> any clear pictures yet? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 02:13 PM~18218077
> *X2  :run:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-smilingfaces1968_@Aug 6 2010, 05:26 PM~18248022
> *Clear Clear Clear Clear.. we re gettin restless homie. :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## BIG MARC

*MY APOLOGIES FOR THE DELAY...I LAID MY GRANDFATHER TO REST THIS WEEKEND IN CALI SO THE TESTAMENT HAS BEEN ON HOLD TIL I GOT BACC.THIS PIC IS FROM A COUPLE HOURS AGO STRIPE IS DONE AND GETTING CLEARED TONIGHT.*


----------



## 4DA702

sorry to hear about your grandfather uso! i text you before i read this, my apologies! :angel:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 9 2010, 02:36 PM~18266668
> *MY APOLOGIES FOR THE DELAY...I LAID MY GRANDFATHER TO REST THIS WEEKEND IN CALI SO THE TESTAMENT HAS BEEN ON HOLD TIL I GOT BACC.THIS PIC IS FROM A COUPLE HOURS AGO STRIPE IS DONE AND GETTING CLEARED TONIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie, turning out to be a super nice ride...sorry to hear about your Grandfather :angel:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64+Aug 7 2010, 10:31 PM~18255156-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOW PUT SOME Z'S ON THAT [email protected]  :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD  U S O  :boink:  :naughty:  :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm there UCE.Just gotta decide which route to go . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 03:12 PM~18266986
> *sorry to hear about your grandfather uso! i text you before i read this, my apologies!  :angel:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Aug 9 2010, 03:44 PM~18267267
> *looks good homie, turning out to be a super nice ride...sorry to hear about your Grandfather :angel:
> *


Thank you USO's for the regards,it was real tough but I got thru it and got to keep it pushing.Here are a few random pics.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Just keeps getting better and better every time i come in here.

Sorry bout your Grandfather :angel:


----------



## regal ryda

cross lace looks to be the way to go as far as color goes I'm startin ta like the look of crosslaces


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 9 2010, 02:36 PM~18266668
> *MY APOLOGIES FOR THE DELAY...I LAID MY GRANDFATHER TO REST THIS WEEKEND IN CALI SO THE TESTAMENT HAS BEEN ON HOLD TIL I GOT BACC.THIS PIC IS FROM A COUPLE HOURS AGO STRIPE IS DONE AND GETTING CLEARED TONIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: My deepest apologies UCE I was unaware of your current situation. Family always first no matter what the circumstance! We will be here when you get back


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 9 2010, 04:12 PM~18267540
> * I'm there UCE.Just gotta decide which route to go . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you USO's for the regards,it was real tough but I got thru it and got to keep it pushing.Here are a few random pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Crosslace USO Edition  ONLY


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 9 2010, 04:12 PM~18267540
> * I'm there UCE.Just gotta decide which route to go . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you USO's for the regards,it was real tough but I got thru it and got to keep it pushing.Here are a few random pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: uffin: LOOKIN GOOD BRO :thumbsup: I'M FEELING THAT COLOR


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 9 2010, 03:12 PM~18267540
> * I'm there UCE.Just gotta decide which route to go . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you USO's for the regards,it was real tough but I got thru it and got to keep it pushing.Here are a few random pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


defenitly the cross lace  just my opinion :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty

sorry to hear about your grandpa


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 9 2010, 04:12 PM~18267540
> * I'm there UCE.Just gotta decide which route to go . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you USO's for the regards,it was real tough but I got thru it and got to keep it pushing.Here are a few random pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good! the rims in the box definately better match! In my opinion.

Sorry about your granfather. :angel:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 9 2010, 02:36 PM~18266668
> *MY APOLOGIES FOR THE DELAY...I LAID MY GRANDFATHER TO REST THIS WEEKEND IN CALI SO THE TESTAMENT HAS BEEN ON HOLD TIL I GOT BACC.THIS PIC IS FROM A COUPLE HOURS AGO STRIPE IS DONE AND GETTING CLEARED TONIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: looks sick


----------



## smilingfaces1968

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 9 2010, 02:36 PM~18266668
> *MY APOLOGIES FOR THE DELAY...I LAID MY GRANDFATHER TO REST THIS WEEKEND IN CALI SO THE TESTAMENT HAS BEEN ON HOLD TIL I GOT BACC.THIS PIC IS FROM A COUPLE HOURS AGO STRIPE IS DONE AND GETTING CLEARED TONIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*No apologies necessary homie. Take care of the fam. Sorry to hear about your loss. Let me know if u need anything brother.*


----------



## stompnu88

Ttt


----------



## low4ever

I know you will miss you granpa Big Marc, but don't forget he is in a better place. Hold ya head homie :angel: Rip Granpa


----------



## My95Fleety

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrydajohn

:wow:


----------



## 4DA702

ttt for my big boned cuzzo :boink:


----------



## My95Fleety

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12

damn USO. Looks beautiful !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots

looking good man..
and condolences on your familys loss. Its never an easy thing to deal with.


----------



## BIG MARC

*THANK YOU ALL FOR THE COMMENTS,SUPPORT AND REGARDS FOR MY G~POPS!CLEAR STILL NOT LAID DOWN YET HOPEFULLY THIS WEEK.MUCH LUV EVERYONE.*





> Just keeps getting better and better every time i come in here.
> 
> Sorry bout your Grandfather :angel:





> cross lace looks to be the way to go as far as color goes I'm startin ta like the look of crosslaces





> :wow: My deepest apologies UCE I was unaware of your current situation. Family always first no matter what the circumstance! We will be here when you get back





> Crosslace USO Edition  ONLY





> :nicoderm: uffin: LOOKIN GOOD BRO :thumbsup: I'M FEELING THAT COLOR





> defenitly the cross lace  just my opinion :cheesy:





> sorry to hear about your grandpa





> Lookin good! the rims in the box definately better match! In my opinion.
> 
> Sorry about your granfather. :angel:





> :wow: looks sick





> *No apologies necessary homie. Take care of the fam. Sorry to hear about your loss. Let me know if u need anything brother.*





> Ttt





> I know you will miss you granpa Big Marc, but don't forget he is in a better place. Hold ya head homie :angel: Rip Granpa





> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





> :wow:





> ttt for my big boned cuzzo :boink:





> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





> damn USO. Looks beautiful !!!! :thumbsup:





> looking good man..
> and condolences on your familys loss. Its never an easy thing to deal with.


----------



## sicksided

Thanks USO hows the bigbody coming along?If anyone has given me a reason to never give up it would you!!!!

thanks uso, big body is coming along slowly but surly, ended up redoing everything, from the nuts and bolts to the interior and paint, full frame, etc. etc. etc. will have it ready for sure by next show season, I was trying to have it ready by this vegas, but not anywhere close, no biggie just take my time and make sure everything is exactly the way i want it, keep up the great work on yours, you made a huge come back on the paint after the first mishap, this car, and your process is a great motivater uce!!! like i said lookin super sick cant wait to see it in person brother!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theheckler76

TTT :0


----------



## manu samoa

much love to your family USO


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 30 2010, 07:34 PM~18189222
> *TRANSPORT 870 PREPARING DEPARTURE FOR CLEAR COAT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats looking tight bro keep up the good work


----------



## meauli

LOOKING GOOD USO!!!
fo sure your my hero :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by meauli_@Aug 18 2010, 01:57 PM~18344648
> *LOOKING GOOD USO!!!
> fo sure your my hero :biggrin:
> *


LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

any new pics?


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Aug 18 2010, 10:05 PM~18349403
> *any new pics?
> *



*X870*


----------



## andrewlister

awesome bro, paint looks great, sorry to hear about your grandfather


----------



## Dino

looks great!!!!!


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Aug 18 2010, 10:05 PM~18349403-->
> 
> 
> 
> any new pics?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 03:13 AM~18350532
> *X870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 04:02 AM~18350589
> *awesome bro, paint looks great, sorry to hear about your grandfather
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dino_@Aug 19 2010, 06:45 AM~18350943
> *looks great!!!!!
> *



*WSUP FELLAS....THANKS AGAIN....














~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~CLEAR!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


----------



## BIG MARC

The pearls really pop after that clear touched it.This is the first couple of layers,headin there in an hour to wet sand it down flat and then finish its final layers of clear.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

HURRY UP DAMMIT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 19 2010, 12:07 PM~18353870
> *WSUP FELLAS....THANKS AGAIN....
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~CLEAR!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: Looks real good Marc!


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63+Aug 19 2010, 01:11 PM~18353901-->
> 
> 
> 
> HURRY UP DAMMIT :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol,i'M TRYING!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Aug 19 2010, 01:12 PM~18353907
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:  Looks real good Marc!
> *


WSup Gee!



2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIG MARC, theheckler76


:wave:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 19 2010, 01:07 PM~18353870
> *WSUP FELLAS....THANKS AGAIN....
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~CLEAR!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real good!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 19 2010, 01:09 PM~18353884
> *The pearls really pop after that clear touched it.This is the first couple of layers,headin there in an hour to wet sand it down flat and then finish its final layers of clear.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702

doo doo laid it down saucey :worship:


----------



## 4DA702

[/quote]


----------



## smilingfaces1968

>


[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 19 2010, 01:07 PM~18353870
> *WSUP FELLAS....THANKS AGAIN....
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~CLEAR!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety+Aug 19 2010, 01:29 PM~18354031-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking real good!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HUEY [email protected] 19 2010, 01:49 PM~18354211
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WSup UCE!I keep missing you everytime I go to Gordo's or BTC.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 05:48 PM~18356004
> *doo doo laid it down saucey :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he did!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 06:48 PM~18356512
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Aug 19 2010, 08:02 PM~18357097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

*THE LAST FEW BEFORE THE WETSAND,GOT ABOUT AN HOUR-HOUR 1/2 TO FINISH UP TODAY,CLEAN ALL UP AND FINAL CLEAR TOMORROW MORNING.*


----------



## granpa

:wow: nice, very nice uffin: uffin: :worship:


----------



## BIG MARC

*TRIED TO CATCH THE AMAZING COLORS IN THE SUN BUT THESE CELL PICS DO NO JUSTICE.* :happysad:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Aug 20 2010, 07:52 AM~18360924
> *:wow: nice, very nice  uffin:  uffin:  :worship:
> *


Thanks UCE. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIG MARC, CHUCC


I see you CUZZO...WSup!

:wave:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 20 2010, 08:52 AM~18360928
> *TRIED TO CATCH THE AMAZING COLORS IN THE SUN BUT THESE CELL PICS DO NO JUSTICE. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Looks good homie!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 20 2010, 09:52 AM~18360928
> *TRIED TO CATCH THE AMAZING COLORS IN THE SUN BUT THESE CELL PICS DO NO JUSTICE. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow.....bro thats kiiiiiiillin'em


----------



## 81cutty

:wow:


----------



## driftin'onamemory

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 19 2010, 01:07 PM~18353870
> *WSUP FELLAS....THANKS AGAIN....
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~CLEAR!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good big uce!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ

uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Aug 20 2010, 10:01 AM~18361869-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: Looks good homie!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brotha.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 10:19 AM~18362007
> *wow.....bro thats kiiiiiiillin'em
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right on Slim.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 11:49 AM~18369579
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by driftin'[email protected] 21 2010, 02:18 PM~18370265
> *lookin good big uce!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you USO.
> <!--QuoteBegin-INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ_@Aug 22 2010, 02:16 PM~18376794
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What's good UCE.


----------



## stompnu88

:wow: lookin good boss,lookin good :wow:


----------



## theheckler76

GOT THEM GUTS IN YET :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 20 2010, 07:52 AM~18360928
> *TRIED TO CATCH THE AMAZING COLORS IN THE SUN BUT THESE CELL PICS DO NO JUSTICE. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wouldn't worry so much about getting the colors in the sun, The photographers over at LOWRIDER MAGAZINE will make sure we see everything when they shoot it for the Cover   :biggrin: *U KNOOOW*


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by stompnu88+Aug 23 2010, 11:11 AM~18383746-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: lookin good boss,lookin good :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Thank you my brotha!When we gonna see what you picc'd up?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 09:32 PM~18408271
> *GOT THEM GUTS IN YET  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut & buff almost done then start bolting everything up.Hey!!!Can you get at your boy and see how much to to put my top on?
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Aug 25 2010, 10:32 PM~18408706
> *I wouldn't worry so much about getting the colors in the sun, The photographers over at LOWRIDER MAGAZINE will make sure we see everything when they shoot it for the Cover      :biggrin:  U KNOOOW
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :happysad: 

USO I wish!!!Thanks!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 26 2010, 08:08 AM~18411069
> *Can you get at your boy and see how much to to put my top on?
> 
> 
> *


Heckler don't know noboooooooooody! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## doodoobrownlv

Where's the new pics??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Aug 26 2010, 09:21 AM~18411174-->
> 
> 
> 
> Heckler don't know noboooooooooody!  :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!
> <!--QuoteBegin-doodoobrownlv_@Aug 26 2010, 09:29 AM~18411250
> *Where's the new pics??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Should b home tonight or tomorrow morning but I'm gonna starting putting it together to show some progress.


----------



## D-Cheeze

bringin u up Uso ......


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 26 2010, 04:50 PM~18414554
> *bringin u up Uso ......
> *


:wave:
Thanks UCE.


*HERE IS THE LAST OF THE SNEAK PEEKS BEFORE I START PUTTING IT TOGETHER . . . FRESH CUT & BUFF.* :0 :cheesy: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 88' Cutlass

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 20 2010, 09:49 AM~18360900
> *THE LAST FEW BEFORE THE WETSAND,GOT ABOUT AN HOUR-HOUR 1/2 TO FINISH UP TODAY,CLEAN ALL UP AND FINAL CLEAR TOMORROW MORNING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by 88' Cutlass_@Aug 26 2010, 11:40 PM~18418140
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## doodoobrownlv

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:49 PM~18418169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT I TELL YA!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:35 PM~18418121
> *:wave:
> Thanks UCE.
> HERE IS THE LAST OF THE SNEAK PEEKS BEFORE I START PUTTING IT TOGETHER . . . FRESH CUT & BUFF. :0  :cheesy:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DEREK BIGM




----------



## Sin Sixty

dayum! looking good. C u 2maro homie


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by doodoobrownlv+Aug 27 2010, 03:29 PM~18422660-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT I TELL YA!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea Buddy111
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by INVISIBLE [email protected] 27 2010, 03:31 PM~18422673
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you USO,now that it's coming together I need to get those parts off you unless you gonna use them on your upcoming find, :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DEREK [email protected] 27 2010, 05:15 PM~18423401
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin Sixty_@Aug 27 2010, 06:50 PM~18424002
> *dayum!  looking good.  C u 2maro homie
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:35 PM~18418121
> *:wave:
> Thanks UCE.
> HERE IS THE LAST OF THE SNEAK PEEKS BEFORE I START PUTTING IT TOGETHER . . . FRESH CUT & BUFF. :0  :cheesy:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dayuummm! Can't wait till I get my fleetwood to this point!


----------



## DEREK BIGM




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Lovin it! I can't wait to see it all put together. :drama:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## smilingfaces1968

TTT for the big homie.


----------



## gdog3332

Lookin Good..


----------



## andrewlister

hurry up!! :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Aug 30 2010, 01:38 AM~18438560
> *hurry up!!  :biggrin:
> *



:angry: YEAH GET OF YOUR ASS AND POST SOME PICS


































PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 27 2010, 01:35 AM~18418121
> *:wave:
> Thanks UCE.
> HERE IS THE LAST OF THE SNEAK PEEKS BEFORE I START PUTTING IT TOGETHER . . . FRESH CUT & BUFF. :0  :cheesy:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 
dude that looks wicked man. the shots in the sun are gonna look crazy


----------



## 4DA702

:biggrin: es too meny nice my fren!


----------



## BIG MARC

Minor set bacc....rebuilding steering column and ignition,nothing new...13's on,new springs and lowered rear.


Thanks for the comments.


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:35 PM~18418121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: uffin: uffin: uffin: LOOKIN GOOD BRO 

NICE COLOR


----------



## tra1414

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 26 2010, 10:35 PM~18418121
> *:wave:
> Thanks UCE.
> HERE IS THE LAST OF THE SNEAK PEEKS BEFORE I START PUTTING IT TOGETHER . . . FRESH CUT & BUFF. :0  :cheesy:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOT'TA SAY THAT IMA REALY FEEL'IN THIS RIDE! :worship:


----------



## 88' Cutlass

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 27 2010, 01:49 AM~18418169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## doodoobrownlv

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrydajohn

love the color uce


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez+Aug 31 2010, 06:18 PM~18454569-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin: LOOKIN GOOD BRO
> 
> NICE COLOR
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 09:56 PM~18457094
> *GOT'TA SAY THAT IMA REALY FEEL'IN THIS RIDE! :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 88' [email protected] 31 2010, 09:57 PM~18457103
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 09:53 AM~18478326
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowrydajohn_@Sep 3 2010, 04:51 PM~18481284
> *love the color uce
> *


Thanks for all the luv and comments...had another set bacc this one is on me.Cracc'd the windshield removing a pillar and these are hard to find. :angry:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 3 2010, 09:06 PM~18482933
> *Thanks for all the luv and comments...had another set bacc this one is on me.Cracc'd the windshield removing a pillar and these are hard to find. :angry:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 3 2010, 10:06 PM~18482933
> *Thanks for all the luv and comments...had another set bacc this one is on me.Cracc'd the windshield removing a pillar and these are hard to find. :angry:
> *


I've done that before it sux


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## tray

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## tray

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## GRodriguez

:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## smilingfaces1968

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 3 2010, 09:06 PM~18482933
> *Thanks for all the luv and comments...had another set bacc this one is on me.Cracc'd the windshield removing a pillar and these are hard to find. :angry:
> *


 :wow: Marc u gonna have it at the sho


----------



## BIG MARC

:nosad:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 17 2010, 08:36 AM~18590222
> *:nosad:
> *


 :uh: :happysad: :angry:  :dunno: Everything Aight USO ?


----------



## DETONATER

TTT :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Sep 17 2010, 10:00 AM~18590825-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :happysad:  :angry:    :dunno:  Everything Aight USO ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm straight UCE,just alot that needs to be done,waiting on parts getting touched up and trying to build a car on an unemployed salary...slow process,but still moving.
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Sep 17 2010, 09:54 PM~18595688
> *TTT  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


WSup bro,everything came out great.Will take pics when I get it all together.


----------



## BIG MARC

*DOUBLE UP . . .

NARDI~CHECC

COLORBAR~CHECC

ALPINE~CHECC*


----------



## rick383

looking good Marcus all most finished ?


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC+Sep 17 2010, 11:43 PM~18596305-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm straight UCE,just alot that needs to be done,waiting on parts getting touched up and trying to build a car on an unemployed salary...slow process,but still moving.
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG MARC_@Sep 18 2010, 06:17 PM~18600152
> *DOUBLE UP . . .
> 
> NARDI~CHECC
> 
> COLORBAR~CHECC
> 
> ALPINE~CHECC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I gotcha USO!!


----------



## USO562

*YES SIIR LOOKIN REAL NICE UCE*


----------



## GRodriguez




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 18 2010, 08:17 PM~18600152
> *MOTHER FUCKER!!!</span></span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:green\'>With all due respect :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## REPENTANCE

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 18 2010, 06:17 PM~18600152
> *DOUBLE UP . . .
> 
> NARDI~CHECC
> 
> COLORBAR~CHECC
> 
> ALPINE~CHECC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that eq above the switch box. Niice touch :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 18 2010, 06:17 PM~18600152
> *DOUBLE UP . . .
> 
> NARDI~CHECC
> 
> COLORBAR~CHECC
> 
> ALPINE~CHECC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 
lookig good uce


----------



## vengence

marc i went through entire topic n wow damn good work


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by rick383+Sep 18 2010, 06:22 PM~18600169-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good Marcus all most finished  ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut'n it close . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 07:16 PM~18600436
> *I gotcha USO!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 11:45 PM~18602014
> *MOTHER FUCKER!!!</span>
> <span style=\'color:green\'>With all due respect  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea buddy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 09:24 AM~18603285
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 09:30 AM~18603304
> *I like that eq above the switch box. Niice touch :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks UCE,was trying to think of something different,ac controls are lil out dated and worn anyway so I opted for the change out.It does look better and is killer at night!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JUIC'[email protected] 19 2010, 11:06 AM~18603830
> *:thumbsup:
> lookig good uce
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks USO.
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@Sep 19 2010, 11:20 AM~18603915
> *marc i went through entire topic n wow damn good work
> *


Thanks homie and thanks for taking the time out to checc it.It's gonna be awholenother process when I pull it off the frame to do the same thing and chrome everything out!!! :around: :happysad:


----------



## DEREK BIGM




----------



## zfelix

looks like its almost together hope to see it supershow weekend if not at the show atleast at the hop offs :cheesy:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 19 2010, 04:42 PM~18605345
> *looks like its almost together hope to see it supershow weekend if not at the show atleast at the hop offs :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:35 PM~18418121
> *:wave:
> Thanks UCE.
> HERE IS THE LAST OF THE SNEAK PEEKS BEFORE I START PUTTING IT TOGETHER . . . FRESH CUT & BUFF. :0  :cheesy:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This Raghouse is looking good, Marc
I'm really liking that digi-dash..........next project for me.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 19 2010, 08:52 PM~18607525
> *This Raghouse is looking good, Marc
> I'm really liking that digi-dash..........next project for me.
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 18 2010, 06:17 PM~18600152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any pics of the interior put it?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ

clean, clean.. :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 18 2010, 06:17 PM~18600152
> *DOUBLE UP . . .
> 
> NARDI~CHECC
> 
> COLORBAR~CHECC
> 
> ALPINE~CHECC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLLY CRAP :wow: LOOKING GOOD FAM :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by DEREK BIGM+Sep 19 2010, 01:57 PM~18604568-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 08:52 PM~18607525
> *This Raghouse is looking good, Marc
> I'm really liking that digi-dash..........next project for me.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Big Dogg I love it and looks great!!!I highly recommend it,a lil custom fabrication on cutting out the old stk one and making room for the big face,not to bad on wiring it up tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by INVISIBLE [email protected] 19 2010, 08:53 PM~18607542
> *:0  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 09:11 PM~18607746
> *Any pics of the interior put it?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not quite,everything in (TEST FIT) looks great but getting ready for exhaust and new top,so I don't want the new interior violated.
> <!--QuoteBegin-INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ_@Sep 19 2010, 09:29 PM~18607926
> *clean, clean.. :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks USO.


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 19 2010, 09:53 PM~18608135
> *HOLLY CRAP :wow: LOOKING GOOD FAM :biggrin:
> *


Thanks UCE.


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Sep 19 2010, 09:11 PM~18607746
> *Any pics of the interior put it?
> *


Took everything out but here's a quicc peek before I put her away...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 18 2010, 06:17 PM~18600152
> *DOUBLE UP . . .
> 
> NARDI~CHECC
> 
> COLORBAR~CHECC
> 
> ALPINE~CHECC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

DAMM BET IT LOOKS LIKE A DISCO AT NIGHT ALL LIT UP!! LOOKS BADASS....


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 19 2010, 10:03 PM~18608200
> *Took everything out but here's a quicc peek before I put her away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real good. Like the way you did the EQ


----------



## tray

*
THAT KILLED GAME IT'S OVER*


----------



## FoolishinVegas

. . Love that EQ and the color bar Uce!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 19 2010, 12:56 PM~18604288
> *Thanks homie and thanks for taking the time out to checc it.It's gonna be awholenother process when I pull it off the frame to do the same thing and chrome everything out!!!  :around:  :happysad:
> *


eh just take your time,that's why i haven't got far on my olds because i want to do it right the first time through,frame off from the start,i know i'm switch happy i can feel it :biggrin: but your welcome big uce,i still love raghouses n glasshouses,somthin bout em draws me in


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 18 2010, 06:17 PM~18600152
> *DOUBLE UP . . .
> 
> NARDI~CHECC
> 
> COLORBAR~CHECC
> 
> ALPINE~CHECC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: looks sick


----------



## regal ryda

HOW MANY BARD YOU GOT DOWN THERE


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 19 2010, 10:03 PM~18608200
> *Took everything out but here's a quicc peek before I put her away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Can't wait to see this thing in person. :biggrin:  Complete or not


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 19 2010, 10:03 PM~18608200
> *Took everything out but here's a quicc peek before I put her away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Now the interior...Motivation...THANKS! :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## MARINATE

BEEN FOLLOWING THIS BUILD SINCE YOU STARTED :wow: I MUST SAY THIS ONE NICE RAG HOMIE


----------



## BIG MARC

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> DAMM BET IT LOOKS LIKE A DISCO AT NIGHT ALL LIT UP!! LOOKS BADASS....


Yes it does,thanks UCE.


> looking real good. Like the way you did the EQ


Thanks USO.


> *<span style=\'color:green\'>
> THAT KILLED GAME IT'S OVER*</span>


Thanks CUZZ'n.


> . . Love that EQ and the color bar Uce!!! :thumbsup:


Right on USO,the '59 looking good too,congrats on putting her bacc on the road!


> eh just take your time,that's why i haven't got far on my olds because i want to do it right the first time through,frame off from the start,i know i'm switch happy i can feel it :biggrin: but your welcome big uce,i still love raghouses n glasshouses,somthin bout em draws me in


Yesir!


> :wow: looks sick


Thank you USO,the Duece is killing'em!!!


> HOW MANY BARD YOU GOT DOWN THERE


LOL!!!You mean Nardi,right?!?Got to have a Nardi in everything but an Impala.


> Can't wait to see this thing in person. :biggrin:  Complete or not


  


> :thumbsup:


 :biggrin: 


> Now the interior...Motivation...THANKS! :happysad: :happysad:


 :cheesy: 


> BEEN FOLLOWING THIS BUILD SINCE YOU STARTED :wow: I MUST SAY THIS ONE NICE RAG HOMIE


Thanks homez,appreciate that alot!


----------



## zfelix

more pics!!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 19 2010, 10:03 PM~18608200
> *Took everything out but here's a quicc peek before I put her away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin real good!


----------



## George LA HARBOR

LOOKIN GOOD USO LOOKIN REAL GOOD


----------



## GRodriguez




----------



## Sin Sixty

ttt 4 da USO


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 21 2010, 09:14 AM~18621064
> *Yes it does,thanks UCE.
> Thanks USO.
> Thanks CUZZ'n.
> Right on USO,the '59 looking good too,congrats on putting her bacc on the road!
> Yesir!
> Thank you USO,the Duece is killing'em!!!
> LOL!!!You mean Nardi,right?!?Got to have a Nardi in everything but an Impala.
> 
> :biggrin:
> :cheesy:
> Thanks homez,appreciate that alot!
> *


now thats multi taskin :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

mo pics !


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 23 2010, 09:31 PM~18648269
> *mo pics !
> *


 :no:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 23 2010, 09:36 PM~18648308
> *:no:
> *


please? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 23 2010, 10:03 PM~18648550
> *please?  :biggrin:
> *


hno:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 24 2010, 12:37 PM~18652687
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5: :h5: :run: damn im lovin the details :biggrin: i keep noticing another new one each time i look  


the new top color im diggin as well


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 24 2010, 12:45 PM~18652753
> *:h5: :h5: :run: damn im lovin the details  :biggrin: i keep noticing another new one each time i look
> the new top color im diggin as well
> *


Thanks bro,trying not to let the cat entirely out the bag.Want to leave some details for people to see at the show.Top will be on Sunday!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 24 2010, 12:48 PM~18652775
> *Thanks bro,trying not to let the cat entirely out the bag.Want to leave some details for people to see at the show.Top will be on Sunday!
> *


nice i feel that :biggrin: pm sent


----------



## DETONATER

:wow: It's coming along real good marc.. Setting a new standard.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 24 2010, 12:54 PM~18652830
> *:wow:  It's coming along real good marc.. Setting a new standard..  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homez and good looking on the product!!!Lost my camera so all I can do is these cell pics.


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIG MARC, zfelix

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 24 2010, 01:19 PM~18653015
> *Thanks homez and good looking on the product!!!Lost my camera so all I can do is these cell pics.
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BIG MARC, zfelix
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


your cell takes pics like mine,nicer than some cameras :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 24 2010, 01:19 PM~18653015
> *Thanks homez and good looking on the product!!!Lost my camera so all I can do is these cell pics.
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BIG MARC, zfelix
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 24 2010, 12:37 PM~18652687
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 24 2010, 10:00 PM~18656638
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

This car is super clean and not even done yet. Not going to be able to make it to the show but I bet there will be pics of this car all over layitlow afterwards. great vision and execution. :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Sep 25 2010, 06:27 AM~18658071
> *This car is super clean and not even done yet. Not going to be able to make it to the show but I bet there will be pics of this car all over layitlow afterwards. great vision and execution.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 26 2010, 01:09 PM~18665322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

hey islander your shit is super hot :wow:


----------



## l.b. ryder

:thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 26 2010, 01:09 PM~18665322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## stompnu88

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 26 2010, 01:09 PM~18665322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: looking good boss!!!


----------



## BIG MARC

:biggrin: 
Thanks all!


----------



## slabrider93

:0


----------



## BIG MARC

*WAITING FOR WINDSHIELD TRIM AND A FEW OTHER PIECES TO COME BACC FROM POLISHER,DOOR PANELS AND LAST BUMPER FILLERS AND ITS A WRAP!!!*


----------



## lowrydajohn

:wow: love it uso


----------



## rick383

:h5: :rimshot:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 27 2010, 10:53 AM~18673157
> *WAITING FOR WINDSHIELD TRIM AND A FEW OTHER PIECES TO COME BACC FROM POLISHER,DOOR PANELS AND LAST BUMPER FILLERS AND ITS A WRAP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dayummm!! :wow: Big money over here..lookin good Marc!


----------



## 94 SS

man i just went through your entire build topic this morning,and you made the right decision on stayin with the build. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: came out really nice!


----------



## Sin Sixty

wow looks really good


----------



## MARINATE

HELL YEA G THAT RAG IS CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 27 2010, 11:53 AM~18673157
> *WAITING FOR WINDSHIELD TRIM AND A FEW OTHER PIECES TO COME BACC FROM POLISHER,DOOR PANELS AND LAST BUMPER FILLERS AND ITS A WRAP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

:wow:


----------



## Dino

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 27 2010, 11:53 AM~18673157
> *WAITING FOR WINDSHIELD TRIM AND A FEW OTHER PIECES TO COME BACC FROM POLISHER,DOOR PANELS AND LAST BUMPER FILLERS AND ITS A WRAP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: throw them B1GUCE plates on and ride out!


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 27 2010, 10:53 AM~18673157
> *WAITING FOR WINDSHIELD TRIM AND A FEW OTHER PIECES TO COME BACC FROM POLISHER,DOOR PANELS AND LAST BUMPER FILLERS AND ITS A WRAP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 27 2010, 11:53 AM~18673157
> *WAITING FOR WINDSHIELD TRIM AND A FEW OTHER PIECES TO COME BACC FROM POLISHER,DOOR PANELS AND LAST BUMPER FILLERS AND ITS A WRAP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 27 2010, 11:53 AM~18673157
> *WAITING FOR WINDSHIELD TRIM AND A FEW OTHER PIECES TO COME BACC FROM POLISHER,DOOR PANELS AND LAST BUMPER FILLERS AND ITS A WRAP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


don't forget to shine up them whitewalls big marc :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

lookin killer big uce


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 27 2010, 11:53 AM~18673157
> *WAITING FOR WINDSHIELD TRIM AND A FEW OTHER PIECES TO COME BACC FROM POLISHER,DOOR PANELS AND LAST BUMPER FILLERS AND ITS A WRAP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks hella clean! :0


----------



## BIG MARC

*I WANT TO THANK YOU ALL FOR THE LOVE AND GREAT COMMENTS NOT ONE BEING NEGATIVE AT ALL,BEEN THRU ALOT WITH THIS ONE AND THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME OUT TO GO THRU THIS LONG THREAD.SOME OF YOU HAVE BEEN ON THIS SITE ALONG TIME AND MOST OF YOU I HAVE SEEN BUILD SOME TREMENDOUS CARS SO YOUR OPINION MEANS MOST.

I HAVE BEEN LAID OFF OF WORK SINCE DECEMBER 4TH,2009 SO THIS RAGHOUSE HAS BEEN BUILT SLOWLY ON UNEMPLOYMENT,FAVORS FROM USO's OR WHAT LITTLE KNOWLEDGE OF BUILDING THAT I HAVE . . .

I BELIEVE THIS LOWRIDER GAME IS A "TESTAMENT" OF WHAT KIND OF MONEY YOU HAVE IN YOUR WALLET,THE SKILLS AND KNOWLEDGE YOU HAVE TO BUILD YOUR CAR NO MATTER WHAT LEVEL IT IS ON,IF YOU BUILT OR YOU ARE HAVING IT BUILT AND THE FRIENDS THAT PUT A HELPING HAND IN.YOUR RHYDER SAYS SOMETHING ABOUT YOU,IT IS YOUR FLAVOR,STYLE,TESTAMONY AND THE WAY YOU CARRY YOURSELF,HOW YOU WANT PEOPLE TO PERCIEVE YOU...IT IS THE DIFFERENCE IN WEARING SOME DUSTY ASS HOLEY TENNIS SHOES OR SOME CHUCCS RIGHT OUT THE BOX.WE ALL ARE NOT MADE OF MONEY AND IN TODAY'S ECONOMY WE ALL ARE STRUGGLING . . .

HAVE PRIDE WHEN YOU RHYDE AND SHOW OTHERS "YOUR TESTAMENT"*


----------



## graham

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 18 2010, 10:17 PM~18600152
> *DOUBLE UP . . .
> 
> NARDI~CHECC
> 
> COLORBAR~CHECC
> 
> ALPINE~CHECC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



love all the goodies!!! looks good.. can't wait to see all the pics when finished.. nice work.


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT 4 THE 75!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:02 AM~18680907
> *I WANT TO THANK YOU ALL FOR THE LOVE AND GREAT COMMENTS NOT ONE BEING NEGATIVE AT ALL,BEEN THRU ALOT WITH THIS ONE AND THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME OUT TO GO THRU THIS LONG THREAD.SOME OF YOU HAVE BEEN ON THIS SITE ALONG TIME AND MOST OF YOU I HAVE SEEN BUILD SOME TREMENDOUS CARS SO YOUR OPINION MEANS MOST.
> 
> I HAVE BEEN LAID OFF OF WORK SINCE DECEMBER 4TH,2009 SO THIS RAGHOUSE HAS BEEN BUILT SLOWLY ON UNEMPLOYMENT,FAVORS FROM USO's OR WHAT LITTLE KNOWLEDGE OF BUILDING THAT I HAVE . . .
> 
> I BELIEVE THIS LOWRIDER GAME IS A "TESTAMENT" OF WHAT KIND OF MONEY YOU HAVE IN YOUR WALLET,THE SKILLS AND KNOWLEDGE YOU HAVE TO BUILD YOUR CAR NO MATTER WHAT LEVEL IT IS ON,IF YOU BUILT OR YOU ARE HAVING IT BUILT AND THE FRIENDS THAT PUT A HELPING HAND IN.YOUR RHYDER SAYS SOMETHING ABOUT YOU,IT IS YOUR FLAVOR,STYLE,TESTAMONY AND THE WAY YOU CARRY YOURSELF,HOW YOU WANT PEOPLE TO PERCIEVE YOU...IT IS THE DIFFERENCE IN WEARING SOME DUSTY ASS HOLEY TENNIS SHOES OR SOME CHUCCS RIGHT OUT THE BOX.WE ALL ARE NOT MADE OF MONEY AND IN TODAY'S ECONOMY WE ALL ARE STRUGGLING . . .
> 
> HAVE PRIDE WHEN YOU RHYDE AND SHOW OTHERS "YOUR TESTAMENT"
> *


now thats some motivational speech there bro,truer words are hardly spoken,and you hit the nail on the head big uce :thumbsup: :tears:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I just read all 36 pages of your build up homie... Sorry to hear about your grandfather bro... 

Rag came out fresh despite the set backs...Keep it up.


----------



## regal ryda

congrats on getting down to the last few bolts homie, you have no otha obligation than to Ryde with pride from all your hard work :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:02 AM~18680907
> *I WANT TO THANK YOU ALL FOR THE LOVE AND GREAT COMMENTS NOT ONE BEING NEGATIVE AT ALL,BEEN THRU ALOT WITH THIS ONE AND THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME OUT TO GO THRU THIS LONG THREAD.SOME OF YOU HAVE BEEN ON THIS SITE ALONG TIME AND MOST OF YOU I HAVE SEEN BUILD SOME TREMENDOUS CARS SO YOUR OPINION MEANS MOST.
> 
> I HAVE BEEN LAID OFF OF WORK SINCE DECEMBER 4TH,2009 SO THIS RAGHOUSE HAS BEEN BUILT SLOWLY ON UNEMPLOYMENT,FAVORS FROM USO's OR WHAT LITTLE KNOWLEDGE OF BUILDING THAT I HAVE . . .
> 
> I BELIEVE THIS LOWRIDER GAME IS A "TESTAMENT" OF WHAT KIND OF MONEY YOU HAVE IN YOUR WALLET,THE SKILLS AND KNOWLEDGE YOU HAVE TO BUILD YOUR CAR NO MATTER WHAT LEVEL IT IS ON,IF YOU BUILT OR YOU ARE HAVING IT BUILT AND THE FRIENDS THAT PUT A HELPING HAND IN.YOUR RHYDER SAYS SOMETHING ABOUT YOU,IT IS YOUR FLAVOR,STYLE,TESTAMONY AND THE WAY YOU CARRY YOURSELF,HOW YOU WANT PEOPLE TO PERCIEVE YOU...IT IS THE DIFFERENCE IN WEARING SOME DUSTY ASS HOLEY TENNIS SHOES OR SOME CHUCCS RIGHT OUT THE BOX.WE ALL ARE NOT MADE OF MONEY AND IN TODAY'S ECONOMY WE ALL ARE STRUGGLING . . .
> 
> HAVE PRIDE WHEN YOU RHYDE AND SHOW OTHERS "YOUR TESTAMENT"
> *


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by graham+Sep 28 2010, 09:30 AM~18681162-->
> 
> 
> 
> love all the goodies!!! looks good.. can't wait to see all the pics when finished.. nice work.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Latin [email protected] 28 2010, 09:46 AM~18681288
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: TTT 4 THE 75!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 09:56 AM~18681370
> *now thats some motivational speech there bro,truer words are hardly spoken,and you hit the nail on the head big uce :thumbsup: :tears:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you USO.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 10:40 AM~18681735
> *I just read all 36 pages of your build up homie... Sorry to hear about your grandfather bro...
> 
> Rag came out fresh despite the set backs...Keep it up.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the kind words homie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 28 2010, 01:54 PM~18683212
> *congrats on getting down to the last few bolts homie, you have no otha obligation than to Ryde with pride from all your hard work :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good looking UCE,I'm excited and impatient all in one.Trying to be careful think ahead as I've had a few scratches from taking the lazy way.
> <!--QuoteBegin-4DA702_@Sep 28 2010, 02:50 PM~18683724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*CCCHHHUUUUUUCCCHHH!!!*


----------



## TRAVIESO87

I said it once and I'll say it a gain tha baddest raghouse on tha planet get low great job uso


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:02 AM~18680907
> *I WANT TO THANK YOU ALL FOR THE LOVE AND GREAT COMMENTS NOT ONE BEING NEGATIVE AT ALL,BEEN THRU ALOT WITH THIS ONE AND THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME OUT TO GO THRU THIS LONG THREAD.SOME OF YOU HAVE BEEN ON THIS SITE ALONG TIME AND MOST OF YOU I HAVE SEEN BUILD SOME TREMENDOUS CARS SO YOUR OPINION MEANS MOST.
> 
> I HAVE BEEN LAID OFF OF WORK SINCE DECEMBER 4TH,2009 SO THIS RAGHOUSE HAS BEEN BUILT SLOWLY ON UNEMPLOYMENT,FAVORS FROM USO's OR WHAT LITTLE KNOWLEDGE OF BUILDING THAT I HAVE . . .
> 
> I BELIEVE THIS LOWRIDER GAME IS A "TESTAMENT" OF WHAT KIND OF MONEY YOU HAVE IN YOUR WALLET,THE SKILLS AND KNOWLEDGE YOU HAVE TO BUILD YOUR CAR NO MATTER WHAT LEVEL IT IS ON,IF YOU BUILT OR YOU ARE HAVING IT BUILT AND THE FRIENDS THAT PUT A HELPING HAND IN.YOUR RHYDER SAYS SOMETHING ABOUT YOU,IT IS YOUR FLAVOR,STYLE,TESTAMONY AND THE WAY YOU CARRY YOURSELF,HOW YOU WANT PEOPLE TO PERCIEVE YOU...IT IS THE DIFFERENCE IN WEARING SOME DUSTY ASS HOLEY TENNIS SHOES OR SOME CHUCCS RIGHT OUT THE BOX.WE ALL ARE NOT MADE OF MONEY AND IN TODAY'S ECONOMY WE ALL ARE STRUGGLING . . .
> 
> HAVE PRIDE WHEN YOU RHYDE AND SHOW OTHERS "YOUR TESTAMENT"
> *


----------



## My95Fleety

Man your car came out tight! I been following your build. I also have been trying to work on my flertwood and its hard and I have 2 jobs. Maybe is just that I dont know what to do first when I get money. This is my first build and I been trying to get it into a paint shop but can't seem to save all the money. I guess I just need to get in a shop cause seems like the lil money I get goes down instead of up! Lol..Anyways enough of my shit. Your ride is hella clean. Hopefully I can see it person soon (lowrider show).


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:02 AM~18680907
> *I WANT TO THANK YOU ALL FOR THE LOVE AND GREAT COMMENTS NOT ONE BEING NEGATIVE AT ALL,BEEN THRU ALOT WITH THIS ONE AND THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME OUT TO GO THRU THIS LONG THREAD.SOME OF YOU HAVE BEEN ON THIS SITE ALONG TIME AND MOST OF YOU I HAVE SEEN BUILD SOME TREMENDOUS CARS SO YOUR OPINION MEANS MOST.
> 
> I HAVE BEEN LAID OFF OF WORK SINCE DECEMBER 4TH,2009 SO THIS RAGHOUSE HAS BEEN BUILT SLOWLY ON UNEMPLOYMENT,FAVORS FROM USO's OR WHAT LITTLE KNOWLEDGE OF BUILDING THAT I HAVE . . .
> 
> I BELIEVE THIS LOWRIDER GAME IS A "TESTAMENT" OF WHAT KIND OF MONEY YOU HAVE IN YOUR WALLET,THE SKILLS AND KNOWLEDGE YOU HAVE TO BUILD YOUR CAR NO MATTER WHAT LEVEL IT IS ON,IF YOU BUILT OR YOU ARE HAVING IT BUILT AND THE FRIENDS THAT PUT A HELPING HAND IN.YOUR RHYDER SAYS SOMETHING ABOUT YOU,IT IS YOUR FLAVOR,STYLE,TESTAMONY AND THE WAY YOU CARRY YOURSELF,HOW YOU WANT PEOPLE TO PERCIEVE YOU...IT IS THE DIFFERENCE IN WEARING SOME DUSTY ASS HOLEY TENNIS SHOES OR SOME CHUCCS RIGHT OUT THE BOX.WE ALL ARE NOT MADE OF MONEY AND IN TODAY'S ECONOMY WE ALL ARE STRUGGLING . . .
> 
> HAVE PRIDE WHEN YOU RHYDE AND SHOW OTHERS "YOUR TESTAMENT"
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 28 2010, 03:26 PM~18684138
> *Thank you USO.
> *


you know it big uce :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 28 2010, 09:56 AM~18681370
> *now thats some motivational speech there bro,truer words are hardly spoken,and you hit the nail on the head big uce :thumbsup: :tears:
> *


X2 ALL 100% REAL TALK :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## WestsideRider

Looking good big homie :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it in Vegas. Get at me. let's kick it


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## bullet_lok

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 27 2010, 10:53 AM~18673157
> *WAITING FOR WINDSHIELD TRIM AND A FEW OTHER PIECES TO COME BACC FROM POLISHER,DOOR PANELS AND LAST BUMPER FILLERS AND ITS A WRAP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: NICE JOB CARNALE...LOOKS REAL GOOD...KEEP IT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 27 2010, 11:53 AM~18673157
> *WAITING FOR WINDSHIELD TRIM AND A FEW OTHER PIECES TO COME BACC FROM POLISHER,DOOR PANELS AND LAST BUMPER FILLERS AND ITS A WRAP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look'n real good loc :0


----------



## GRodriguez

*TTT*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS IN VEGAS USO!


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 5 2010, 08:52 AM~18739304
> *CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS IN VEGAS USO!
> *


x2


----------



## JasonJ

uffin: NICE uffin:


----------



## area651rider

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 27 2010, 12:53 PM~18673157
> *WAITING FOR WINDSHIELD TRIM AND A FEW OTHER PIECES TO COME BACC FROM POLISHER,DOOR PANELS AND LAST BUMPER FILLERS AND ITS A WRAP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Oct 4 2010, 05:40 PM~18734819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


x2


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Oct 4 2010, 05:40 PM~18734819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

*THANKS FOR THE PROPS FELLAS,TRYING TO FINISH IT UP SEEMS LIKE THERE IS NEVER ENOUGH TIME WHENEVER THERE IS A DEADLINE.JUST ABOUT WRAPPED UP THO...I HOPE.* hno:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 6 2010, 08:25 AM~18749783
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS FELLAS,TRYING TO FINISH IT UP SEEMS LIKE THERE IS NEVER ENOUGH TIME WHENEVER THERE IS A DEADLINE.JUST ABOUT WRAPPED UP THO...I HOPE. hno:
> *


u gonna knock em dead big uce :biggrin:


----------



## crackers63

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 6 2010, 08:25 AM~18749783
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS FELLAS,TRYING TO FINISH IT UP SEEMS LIKE THERE IS NEVER ENOUGH TIME WHENEVER THERE IS A DEADLINE.JUST ABOUT WRAPPED UP THO...I HOPE. hno:
> *


quit maken excuses and get her done you havent been over or heard from you i two weeks so that better mean your doin work og triple og coconut


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Oct 6 2010, 08:17 PM~18755830
> *quit maken excuses and get her done you havent been over or heard from you i two weeks so that better mean your doin work og triple og coconut
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 27 2010, 10:53 AM~18673157
> *WAITING FOR WINDSHIELD TRIM AND A FEW OTHER PIECES TO COME BACC FROM POLISHER,DOOR PANELS AND LAST BUMPER FILLERS AND ITS A WRAP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

*A FEW FROM SUPERSHOW NO INTERIOR PICS WHICH I'M A LITTLE DISAPPOINTED BUT THEN AGAIN I DIDN'T TAKE ANY.*


----------



## theheckler76

She showed real clean brother :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

*THURS DAY NIGHT SLEPT 3 1/2HRS AND FRIDAY I NEVER WENT TO BED JUST KEPT WORKN TIL ROLL IN,DROVE WITH MY BIG USO KITA ON THE 95N FWY AND LOST THE DRIVELINE TRANNY SIDE ROLLER SKATED ON 520's TO THE SIDE OF THE ROAD SHUT DOWN 2 LANES BUT WITH HELP FROM MY USO's STILL MADE IT TO THE SHOW IN TIME EVEN THO SHE FOUGHT ME TO THE END IT WAS WORTH IT.*


----------



## 4DA702




----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Oct 11 2010, 08:44 PM~18787629
> *She showed real clean brother  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS USO CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOURS COMPLETE...YOU GONNA KILL'EM


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Oct 11 2010, 08:46 PM~18787655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL...DAMN,THERE'S MY LIL USO WHEN I NEED HIM!!!I LIKE THAT TRADEMARK IN THE PIC. :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez

LOOKIN REAL REAL GOOD BIG DOG. I WISH I COULD HAVE SEEN IT IN PERSON :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Oct 11 2010, 08:46 PM~18787655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

car looked badass marc too bad i didnt get a chance to meet up and im sure we were in the same places ...lol...


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 11 2010, 10:18 PM~18788440
> *car looked badass marc too bad i didnt get a chance to meet up and im sure we were in the same places ...lol...
> 
> 
> *


4SHO AND THANKS.MONEY MIKE TOLD ME YOU WERE AROUND,HOPEFULLY NEXT TIME.GOTTA FIX MY DRIVELINE HOPE TO MAKE IT TO TRAFFIC SHOW.


----------



## vengence

u did good big uce n that was a new chapter to "the testament"


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Congrats on getting it to the show.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 11 2010, 10:45 PM~18787639
> *THURS DAY NIGHT SLEPT 3 1/2HRS AND FRIDAY I NEVER WENT TO BED JUST KEPT WORKN TIL ROLL IN,DROVE WITH MY BIG USO KITA ON THE 95N FWY AND LOST THE DRIVELINE TRANNY SIDE ROLLER SKATED ON 520's TO THE SIDE OF THE ROAD SHUT DOWN 2 LANES BUT WITH HELP FROM MY USO's STILL MADE IT TO THE SHOW IN TIME EVEN THO SHE FOUGHT ME TO THE END IT WAS WORTH IT.
> *


 :wow: :wow: 

damn man.. good to hear it worked out and you didnt loose her. 

she lookin damn fine man. nice work.


----------



## dodgers_fan

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 11 2010, 07:40 PM~18787587
> *A FEW FROM SUPERSHOW NO INTERIOR PICS WHICH I'M A LITTLE DISAPPOINTED BUT THEN AGAIN I DIDN'T TAKE ANY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie that raghouse is bad ass


----------



## BIG MARC

THANKS TO ALL


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 12 2010, 10:24 PM~18795945
> *THANKS TO ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## JB45

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 13 2010, 12:17 PM~18800284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RAGHOUSE CLEAN AS FUKC BIG DAWG :thumbsup:


----------



## smilingfaces1968

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 13 2010, 12:17 PM~18800284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: *THATS WHATS UP HOMEBOY. GLAD TO HEAR EVERYTHING WORKED OUT. *


----------



## Dino

glad i got to see the car in vegas!! paint and stripes came out beautiful!!


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by JB45+Oct 14 2010, 01:01 AM~18807384-->
> 
> 
> 
> RAGHOUSE CLEAN AS FUKC BIG DAWG  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 09:40 AM~18809140
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: THATS WHATS UP HOMEBOY. GLAD TO HEAR EVERYTHING WORKED OUT.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dino_@Oct 14 2010, 09:43 AM~18809165
> *glad i got to see the car in vegas!! paint and stripes came out beautiful!!
> *


Thanks homies!!!


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## BIG MARC

:wow: :cheesy:


----------



## My95Fleety

not the best pics but here they goes!


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Oct 14 2010, 11:58 PM~18816696
> *not the best pics but here they goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks!!!Nice spy pics. :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

IT WAS GREAT SEEING YOU AGAIN USO AND AGAIN THANKS FOR THE BREAD CRUMBS


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 15 2010, 08:52 PM~18823777
> *IT WAS GREAT SEEING YOU AGAIN USO AND AGAIN THANKS FOR THE BREAD CRUMBS
> *


You know it!!!


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## DETONATER

Congrats on the build Marc it looks great..! I really like what you did there.. :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

That mafukker is baaaddd!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 15 2010, 12:48 AM~16892946
> *dont give up big uce, just be patient and let the frustration wear off. Theres nothing u can do at this point its already done so sand it back down, fix what they didnt do right the first time. Look at it like this, imagine had the clear come out nice but then weeks later, the cracks and bad body work showed up... see what Im saying uso, just look at it like it was going to have to be done anyways. small set back but atleast now you know right? relax homie you will hook that bitch up proper this time around. :thumbsup:
> *


back i march i said that. then to see it in vegas i remembered and smiled. good job uso.


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 13 2010, 12:17 PM~18800284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Oct 15 2010, 11:49 PM~18825106-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 11:58 PM~18825144
> *Congrats on the build Marc it looks great..! I really like what you did there..  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 12:17 AM~18825225
> *That mafukker is baaaddd!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I appreciate the compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 09:50 AM~18826630
> *back i march i said that. then to see it in vegas i remembered and smiled. good job uso.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you did and thanks for the encouragement USO.
> <!--QuoteBegin-81cutty_@Oct 16 2010, 11:48 AM~18827246
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## REV. chuck

whats the story on the little statue?


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 16 2010, 07:27 PM~18829813
> *whats the story on the little statue?
> *


BEFORE THE WHITE MAN CAME AND POISENED OUR ISLANDS WITH HIS BELIEFS (JUST PLAYING DUDE LOL)WE HAD MANY GODS THAT WERE IN THE FORM OF A TIKI WARRIOR THAT WERE PROTECTORS...THIS IS "KOOL"~THE GOD OF WAR AND OUR GUARDIAN/MASCOT FOR THE USO FAMILY.


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 16 2010, 07:27 PM~18829813
> *whats the story on the little statue?
> *


ON A PERSONAL NOTE MY NAME IN SAMOAN AS WELL IN ENGLISH MARCUS MEANS THE (ROMAN)GOD OF WAR. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

badass car, i love the way the tops fold back on these cars :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 16 2010, 08:37 PM~18829883
> *badass car, i love the way the tops fold back on these cars  :biggrin:
> *


LIKE A PAIR OF SCISSORS :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 16 2010, 08:33 PM~18829857
> *BEFORE THE WHITE MAN CAME AND POISENED OUR ISLANDS WITH HIS BELIEFS (JUST PLAYING DUDE LOL)WE HAD MANY GODS THAT WERE IN THE FORM OF A TIKI WARRIOR THAT WERE PROTECTORS...THIS IS "KOOL"~THE GOD OF WAR AND OUR GUARDIAN/MASCOT FOR THE USO FAMILY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that things fucking cool 


i agree with you with the white mans beliefs being poison BTW


----------



## sincityrider1

car is sick homie glad you got it done.bring it to the goodtimes spot so i can see it :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 16 2010, 07:39 PM~18829897
> *LIKE A PAIR OF SCISSORS :cheesy:
> *


folds back like shawn kemp powerhouse



















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 16 2010, 07:37 PM~18829883-->
> 
> 
> 
> badass car, i love the way the tops fold back on these cars  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 07:39 PM~18829897
> *LIKE A PAIR OF SCISSORS :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LITERALLY,YOU GOTTA BE CAREFUL AND NOT GO TO FAST OR IT WILL ACTUALLY CUT YOUR TOP.KINDA SUCCS BUT I HELP IT ALONG SLOWLY TO AVOID RIPPING THE TOP.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by REV. [email protected] 16 2010, 07:39 PM~18829899
> *that things fucking cool
> i agree with you with the white mans beliefs being poison  BTW
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO AND :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 07:41 PM~18829906
> *car is sick homie glad you got it done.bring it to the goodtimes spot so i can see it :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *THANKS BRO I WOULD LOVE TO BUT I LOST THE DRIVESHAFT ON THE FWY ROLLING IN TO SUPERSHOW SO GOTTA SCRAP SOME DOE UP AND GET A NEW ONE.*
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Oct 16 2010, 07:42 PM~18829922
> *folds back like shawn kemp powerhouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smilingfaces1968

*Damn homie busted out wit the 92' shawn kemp. * :biggrin:* Congratz to USO on gettin the O back where it should be.* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 13 2010, 12:17 PM~18800284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 DADDY :wow:


----------



## lowrydajohn

:wave: uffin:


----------



## zfelix

Its alright I wouldn't drive it :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512*

*REAL NICE !!* :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*I guess its ok if your into green colors

































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: good lookin Uce  

p.s. stop scaring Kita with drivelines :biggrin: *


----------



## XLowLifeX

whats up USO


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by smilingfaces1968+Oct 17 2010, 06:48 PM~18836121-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Damn homie busted out wit the 92' shawn kemp. *  :biggrin:* Congratz to USO on gettin the O back where it should be.* :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT'S RIGHT,HOPE ALL IS GOOD ON YOUR END CUZZO
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 02:19 PM~18843100
> *:0 DADDY :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 02:23 PM~18852792
> *:wave:  uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WSUP USO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 06:22 PM~18854860
> *Its alright I wouldn't drive it :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by MR.*512*@Oct 19 2010, 07:15 PM~18855457
> *REAL NICE !!  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by EMPIRE [email protected] 19 2010, 11:40 PM~18858161
> *I guess its ok if your into green colors
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  good lookin Uce
> 
> p.s. stop scaring Kita with drivelines :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-XLowLifeX_@Oct 20 2010, 04:07 AM~18858660
> *  whats up USO
> *


WSUP CLARK,DUCE LOOKN RIGHT!!!




DROPD THE DRIVESHAFT OFF TO THE SHOP HOPEFULLY A QUICC TURNAROUND


----------



## Rod Stewart

congrats on gettin' her on the streets!


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 20 2010, 06:53 PM~18864871
> *congrats on gettin' her on the streets!
> *


THANK YOU MY BROTHA


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ

damn, now I really need to sell my car.. :biggrin: just shut the game down..


----------



## KIPPY

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 24 2010, 04:27 PM~18895418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 24 2010, 04:27 PM~18895418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEEEEEEEEET :biggrin: LOVE IT FAM


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 24 2010, 05:27 PM~18895418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pics, good to see you made vegas, it came out badass :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## low4ever

Here are a couple that I had Big Marc


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Oct 26 2010, 08:12 PM~18917442
> *Here are a couple that I had Big Marc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: very nice!!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 24 2010, 04:27 PM~18895418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


big uso all i can say is DAMN YA SHUT EM DOWN,but wait i was sayin that before its debut right? :biggrin: 

yeah no more scarin kita wit driveshaft issues he cool as hell we dont need him paranoid


----------



## manu samoa

Looking better than I could have imagined Marcus!!! Straight up USO!!!
I'm almost there with you with my ragghouse... I can't wait to ride our Chevys down avalon blvd or the Vegas strip!!


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 24 2010, 04:27 PM~18895418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sickkkk ride homie.. big ups to you... :thumbsup: love the color..


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ+Oct 24 2010, 08:15 PM~18897472-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn, now I really need to sell my car.. :biggrin: just shut the game down..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL,naw USO you need to finish that bad boy look how long it been!I would love to see more Raghouses on the street thanks for the props.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 09:16 PM~18898239
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 10:05 PM~18898917
> *SWEEEEEEEEET :biggrin: LOVE IT FAM
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One Love AIGA.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 12:11 AM~18900018
> *Nice pics, good to see you made vegas, it came out badass :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homez.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 07:45 PM~18907282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 08:12 PM~18917442
> *Here are a couple that I had Big Marc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 04:48 PM~18933879
> *:thumbsup: very nice!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks USO.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 05:34 PM~18934313
> *big uso all i can say is DAMN YA SHUT EM DOWN,but wait i was sayin that before its debut right?  :biggrin:
> 
> yeah no more scarin kita wit driveshaft issues he cool as hell we dont need him paranoid
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO!Yea he was the only one!At first I thought it was a rim falling off and kept thinking how much that was gonna cost me...then I saw the driveline and didn't even look at Kita LOL!All fixed now hope to be at the next show in a week!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by manu [email protected] 28 2010, 10:04 PM~18937051
> *Looking better than I could have imagined Marcus!!! Straight up USO!!!
> I'm almost there with you with my ragghouse... I can't wait to ride our Chevys down avalon blvd or the Vegas strip!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fafetai Lava my USO.Either one sounds good to me top bacc rolling!
> <!--QuoteBegin-jspekdc2_@Oct 28 2010, 10:17 PM~18937171
> *sickkkk ride homie.. big ups to you...  :thumbsup:  love the color..
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## BIG MARC

*A BIG THANKS TO ALL THOSE WHO POSTED PICS I WAS TO BEAT UP AND FORGOT MY CAMERA...HERE IS SOME FROM MR.BEANS TOPIC . . .*


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 29 2010, 05:01 PM~18939517
> *A BIG THANKS TO ALL THOSE WHO POSTED PICS I WAS TO BEAT UP AND FORGOT MY CAMERA...HERE IS SOME FROM MR.BEANS TOPIC . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful car!


----------



## FoolishinVegas

.. Two of my Favorite pics of your ride Uce! . .Not sure if they've been posted yet!


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Oct 26 2010, 09:12 PM~18917442
> *Here are a couple that I had Big Marc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 . . And what the [email protected]#k! where we talking about/forgot about when the Uso took this picture!!!? :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## DEREK BIGM




----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 30 2010, 10:51 PM~18950450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Two of my Favorite pics of your ride Uce! . .Not sure if they've been posted yet!
> *


THATS HOW U DO IT WITH THE TOP DOWN


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas+Oct 30 2010, 11:06 PM~18950517-->
> 
> 
> 
> .. Two of my Favorite pics of your ride Uce! . .Not sure if they've been posted yet!
> 
> 
> . . And what the [email protected]#k! where we talking about/forgot about when the Uso took this picture!!!?  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Thanks for the candid pics USO they look bad ass...5:20's on the fwy dip'n...then the driveline jumped ship LOL!!!
> 
> Looks like we were talkingg about something fugged up!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DEREK [email protected] 30 2010, 11:15 PM~18950565
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC HD_@Oct 31 2010, 08:07 AM~18951515
> *THATS  HOW U DO IT WITH THE TOP DOWN
> *


Yesir!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> Here are a couple that I had Big Marc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she had a dick :0


----------



## BIG MARC

:roflmao:

That's cold Mike!Look at Cisco face hno:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 31 2010, 02:39 PM~18953749
> *:roflmao:
> 
> That's cold Mike!Look at Cisco face hno:
> *



He thought he scored till she puller her hotdog out :biggrin: You can see it on his face. :0


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> Here are a couple that I had Big Marc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she had a dick :0
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:
Click to expand...


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 31 2010, 04:35 PM~18954044
> *He thought he scored till she puller her hotdog out  :biggrin:  You can see it on his face.  :0
> *


 :wow: :0 . .  . . :barf: . . . :run: . . . . :sprint:


----------



## BIG MARC

:roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 31 2010, 12:58 PM~18952884
> *
> Here are a couple that I had Big Marc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she had a dick  :0
> *



even the other guy has that look of empathy on his face like that was the story 


:roflmao:


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twonpas

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:02 AM~18680907
> *I WANT TO THANK YOU ALL FOR THE LOVE AND GREAT COMMENTS NOT ONE BEING NEGATIVE AT ALL,BEEN THRU ALOT WITH THIS ONE AND THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME OUT TO GO THRU THIS LONG THREAD.SOME OF YOU HAVE BEEN ON THIS SITE ALONG TIME AND MOST OF YOU I HAVE SEEN BUILD SOME TREMENDOUS CARS SO YOUR OPINION MEANS MOST.
> 
> I HAVE BEEN LAID OFF OF WORK SINCE DECEMBER 4TH,2009 SO THIS RAGHOUSE HAS BEEN BUILT SLOWLY ON UNEMPLOYMENT,FAVORS FROM USO's OR WHAT LITTLE KNOWLEDGE OF BUILDING THAT I HAVE . . .
> 
> I BELIEVE THIS LOWRIDER GAME IS A "TESTAMENT" OF WHAT KIND OF MONEY YOU HAVE IN YOUR WALLET,THE SKILLS AND KNOWLEDGE YOU HAVE TO BUILD YOUR CAR NO MATTER WHAT LEVEL IT IS ON,IF YOU BUILT OR YOU ARE HAVING IT BUILT AND THE FRIENDS THAT PUT A HELPING HAND IN.YOUR RHYDER SAYS SOMETHING ABOUT YOU,IT IS YOUR FLAVOR,STYLE,TESTAMONY AND THE WAY YOU CARRY YOURSELF,HOW YOU WANT PEOPLE TO PERCIEVE YOU...IT IS THE DIFFERENCE IN WEARING SOME DUSTY ASS HOLEY TENNIS SHOES OR SOME CHUCCS RIGHT OUT THE BOX.WE ALL ARE NOT MADE OF MONEY AND IN TODAY'S ECONOMY WE ALL ARE STRUGGLING . . .
> 
> HAVE PRIDE WHEN YOU RHYDE AND SHOW OTHERS "YOUR TESTAMENT"
> *



Thats whats up........I feel you brotha..... Keep on pushin......


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Dam Homie, I got a chance to look through your entire build. Your car has come a long way!!! I appreciate it that much more. Good Job on building a beautiful ass RAGHOUSE. I can't wait to see it in person. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 4 2010, 08:00 AM~18983083
> *Dam Homie, I got a chance to look through your entire build. Your car has come a long way!!! I appreciate it that much more. Good Job on building a beautiful ass RAGHOUSE. I can't wait to see it in person.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the props bro!!!





:wow: :0


----------



## REYXTC

CLEAN!


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 16 2010, 01:26 PM~19083233
> *Thanks for the props bro!!!
> :wow:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mean Wit it USO. Felix gonna get down on it ?


Oh look what I found in another topic!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Just went through your build.. LOVIN the color choices and layout..

My dad had an OG Buick Centurian that had the hard tonneau cover for the top. Nice touch!

Badass Raghouse Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 16 2010, 01:26 PM~19083233
> *Thanks for the props bro!!!
> :wow:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN raghouse looks lke alot of wrk but end well wrth it . qke ? had a homie we call Samoan Richard bck in the day also frm USO OC cc had a clean raghse 2 jst thrwing out thr :biggrin: i say bout 16 yrs ago any links


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 16 2010, 01:26 PM~19083233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## driftin'onamemory

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 17 2010, 09:11 AM~19091210
> *Mean Wit it USO. Felix gonna get down on it ?
> Oh look what I found in another topic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that fucker looks sick big dogg!!


----------



## Sigala

CLEANA ASS CAR HOMIE IT LOOKED HELLA GOOD OUT IN VEGAS


----------



## Sin Sixty

We gunna get that bad mofo out this weekend big USO?


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by REYXTC+Nov 16 2010, 01:36 PM~19083328-->
> 
> 
> 
> CLEAN!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homez.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 09:11 AM~19091210
> *Mean Wit it USO. Felix gonna get down on it ?
> Oh look what I found in another topic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks UCE,there are a few more floating around from a lil photoshoot. :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Detroit 6 [email protected] 17 2010, 10:07 AM~19091671
> *Just went through your build.. LOVIN the color choices and layout..
> 
> My dad had an OG Buick Centurian that had the hard tonneau cover for the top. Nice touch!
> 
> Badass Raghouse Homie...  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brotha!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 06:31 PM~19105012
> *CLEAN raghouse looks lke alot of wrk but end well  wrth it . qke ? had a homie we call Samoan Richard bck in the day also frm USO OC cc had a clean raghse 2 jst thrwing out thr  :biggrin: i say bout 16 yrs ago any links
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you talking about T-Fruit?I go bacc that far and was in the chapter then and he is the only one I can think of and his Raghouse was stolen from the idiot painter.  BTW he is actually Tongan. :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 07:28 PM~19105458
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 07:33 PM~19105496
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by driftin'[email protected] 18 2010, 11:35 PM~19108019
> *that fucker looks sick big dogg!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks USO.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 02:55 AM~19108586
> *CLEANA ASS CAR HOMIE IT LOOKED HELLA GOOD OUT IN VEGAS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks and respect.
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin Sixty_@Nov 19 2010, 09:08 AM~19109778
> *We gunna get that bad mofo out this weekend big USO?
> *


Only if I get an escort LOL.Still riding dirty,gotta ins,reg and smog.  Ninjas are broke these days!!!


----------



## DRantiquecarparts

Hay Marc
just found your link. dam I remember that day at Lowe's that was the first time I seen your rag. I must say its been a long bumpy road for you. but your rag turned out Firme. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 19 2010, 09:28 AM~19109917
> *Still riding dirty,gotta ins,reg and smog.  Ninjas are broke these days!!!
> *


----------



## rick383

What's next on the rag? Look good !!!'


----------



## block5

just read your whole build glad your set backs in the beggening didnt scare you off the build turned out awsome.


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by DRantiquecarparts+Nov 19 2010, 03:40 PM~19112577-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hay Marc
> just found your link. dam I remember that day at Lowe's that was the first time I seen your rag. I must say its been a long bumpy road for you. but your rag turned out Firme.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Danny.Yea I think that was the day my transmission line broke,think the drama started from there but turned out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 06:31 PM~19113812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 08:20 PM~19114481
> *What's next on the rag? Look good !!!'
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next month finish chroming out the bottom.Rear end and upper trailer arms are done so basically just the front end and decide what I'm going to do with the engine.
> <!--QuoteBegin-block5_@Nov 19 2010, 09:53 PM~19115083
> *just read your whole build glad your set backs in the beggening didnt scare you off the build turned out awsome.
> *


Thanks homie yea it was a close almost gave up!


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## Mr Impala

skinny ww's :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 19 2010, 09:03 PM~19115172
> *Next month finish chroming out the bottom.Rear end and upper trailer arms are done so basically just the front end and decide what I'm going to do with the engine.
> 
> *



:0


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Nov 19 2010, 10:30 PM~19115412-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 19 2010, 10:36 PM~19115459
> *skinny ww's  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea,Yea,Yea I know...here's some from a sneak peak upcoming whooptie whoop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin Sixty_@Nov 19 2010, 10:38 PM~19115476
> *:0
> *


----------



## bullet_lok

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 19 2010, 10:17 PM~19115724
> *:biggrin:
> Yea,Yea,Yea I know...here's some from a sneak peak upcoming whooptie whoop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN DAT SHIT IS CLEAN "BIG MARCUS" GOOD JOB CARNALE.

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by bullet_lok_@Nov 21 2010, 01:09 AM~19122661
> *DAMN DAT SHIT IS CLEAN "BIG MARCUS" GOOD JOB CARNALE.
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bullet,how you been USO?


----------



## plague

WAY NICE


----------



## regal ryda

looking good big homie


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 19 2010, 11:17 PM~19115724
> *:biggrin:
> Yea,Yea,Yea I know...here's some from a sneak peak upcoming whooptie whoop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin: :cheesy: Next up LRM Cover


----------



## Biggy

Looking good homes :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by plague+Nov 21 2010, 02:02 PM~19125294-->
> 
> 
> 
> WAY NICE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 24 2010, 09:58 AM~19152042
> *looking good big homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 08:06 PM~19156723
> *  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  Next up LRM Cover
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WSup USO!!!I doubt it. :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Biggy_@Nov 24 2010, 10:42 PM~19158212
> *Looking good homes  :biggrin:
> *


What it dew Biggy!Thanks,the bubble looking to notch!



Motor Trend Magazine/SHIFTR on display :0


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## My95Fleety

what up homie. it was nice to finally meet you at the motor trend show. hadnt seen your ride up close. that mug is bad! I'll post some pics for you soon as I up load them!


----------



## My95Fleety

Here are a few pics from the motor trend show. I'll post some more later. LOVE THE PAINT!


----------



## DETONATER

BIG MARC,Nov 25 2010, 01:09 AM~19159262]








[/quote]
:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety+Nov 28 2010, 10:56 PM~19187389-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up homie. it was nice to finally meet you at the motor trend show. hadnt seen your ride up close. that mug is bad! I'll post some pics for you soon as I up load them!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn Jorge you take some really nice pics(Next time tell me to succ in my gut)!!!Nice to finally meet you as well,let me know where I can help on yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 12:19 AM~19187908
> *<!--QuoteBegin-BIG MARC*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Nov 25 2010, 01:09 AM~19159262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :thumbsup:
> *
Click to expand...

Thanks brother,flake is dancing in the light!Great product,hope to start another product soon!


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> Here are a few pics from the motor trend show. I'll post some more later. LOVE THE PAINT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMM THATS CLEAN :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## My95Fleety

> Damn Jorge you take some really nice pics(Next time tell me to succ in my gut)!!!Nice to finally meet you as well,let me know where I can help on yours.
> 
> Thanks man. I try  Ima try not to spend that $ over xmas and try to stack a lil more after Xmas so I can be ready :biggrin: I'll let you know.
> Here are a few more pics I took of the rag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that paint looks bad ass!


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Nov 29 2010, 05:16 PM~19192524
> *Thanks man. I try    Ima try not to spend that $ over xmas and try to stack a lil more after Xmas so I can be ready  :biggrin: I'll let you know.
> Here are a few more pics I took of the rag!
> *


Thanks again Jorge those really came out good!Let me know when you are ready I am here to help!


----------



## 4DA702

I'm getting a little sick and tired of seeing this car on every topic I read :uh: 

















:biggrin: that's some hate for you :wave:


----------



## GRodriguez




----------



## SKINNYLOC 760

NICE RIDE !! :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Nov 29 2010, 11:05 AM~19189819-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 29 2010, 11:50 AM~19190174
> *DAMM THATS CLEAN :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 05:16 PM~19192524
> *Thanks man. I try    Ima try not to spend that $ over xmas and try to stack a lil more after Xmas so I can be ready  :biggrin: I'll let you know.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 06:19 PM~19193039
> *I'm getting a little sick and tired of seeing this car on every topic I read  :uh:
> :biggrin:  that's some hate for you :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 06:24 PM~19193088
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SKINNYLOC 760_@Nov 29 2010, 07:45 PM~19194130
> *NICE RIDE !! :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks homez.


----------



## Mr Gee

Hey Marc, since you are done with that one..here is another for you to start on :0 

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/2089999393.html


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 2 2010, 07:27 AM~19218571
> *Hey Marc, since you are done with that one..here is another for you to start on  :0
> 
> http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/2089999393.html
> *



read the description.....2000gs hahahahahahahaha


----------



## regal ryda

uffin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Dec 2 2010, 09:50 AM~19219268
> *read the description.....2000gs hahahahahahahaha
> *


and?? what do you mean Pimpn??


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

waddup big uso raghouse looking badass!! u gonna pattern the parade boot??


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Dec 2 2010, 09:27 AM~19218571-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Marc, since you are done with that one..here is another for you to start on  :0
> 
> http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/2089999393.html
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CADILLAC [email protected] 2 2010, 10:50 AM~19219268
> *read the description.....2000gs hahahahahahahaha
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 2 2010, 01:19 PM~19220341
> *uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 2 2010, 08:05 PM~19223282
> *waddup big uso raghouse looking badass!! u gonna pattern the parade boot??
> 
> 
> *


What's good my USO!Zach been real busy in CA,AZ to IDK where!!!???!!!He told me to sand it down and get it ready,but thankfully I didn't or I wouldn't be able to use it.Someday I guess.Might just stripe w/o the patterns & call it good or maybe a mural? :dunno:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 5 2010, 11:24 PM~19250247
> *:cheesy:
> LOL!
> :wave:
> 
> What's good my USO!Zach been real busy in CA,AZ to IDK where!!!???!!!He told me to sand it down and get it ready,but thankfully I didn't or I wouldn't be able to use it.Someday I guess.Might just stripe w/o the patterns & call it good or maybe a mural? :dunno:
> *



that would be sick a mural on there.. like a big USO plaque coalage (sp) with diff stuff around it..


----------



## Uso Breeze

Absolutley my favorite raghouse of all time uso I know I may be bias but its real talk! One Love....


----------



## Sin Sixty

looked real good out there today USO and congrats on the win


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by shaka64+Dec 11 2010, 09:41 AM~19300598-->
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutley my favorite raghouse of all time uso I know I may be bias but its real talk! One Love....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks USO,One Love.
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin Sixty_@Dec 12 2010, 06:56 PM~19310231
> *looked real good out there today USO and congrats on the win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the pic. :cheesy:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 12 2010, 07:56 PM~19310231
> *looked real good out there today USO and congrats on the win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ride is lookin sweet man.


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT :biggrin: Ride was lookin good at the Duke's Show Marc!


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by socapots+Dec 15 2010, 02:34 PM~19334885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ride is lookin sweet man.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Thanks bro.
> <!--QuoteBegin-My95Fleety_@Dec 16 2010, 01:23 AM~19340919
> *TTT :biggrin: Ride was lookin good at the Duke's Show Marc!
> *


Thanks Jorge,good seeing you again.


----------



## BIG MARC

Thanks.Here's a few from this passed weekend...


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 20 2010, 07:18 PM~19379478
> *Thanks.Here's a few from this passed weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


plates are fat


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 20 2010, 09:13 PM~19380141
> *plates are fat
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC+Dec 20 2010, 08:18 PM~19379478-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.Here's a few from this passed weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 20 2010, 08:23 PM~19379538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin Sixty_@Dec 20 2010, 09:13 PM~19380141
> *plates are fat
> *



UNSTOPABLE UFL FOR LIFE  YOU KILLIN EM MARC, THATS WHY YOUR MY MENTOR :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 20 2010, 08:18 PM~19379478
> *Thanks.Here's a few from this passed weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    Lookin real good bro






Happy Holidays from Islanders Car Club


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 20 2010, 08:23 PM~19379538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: looks tight uso


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 20 2010, 08:23 PM~19379538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702

Like them plizzates :thumbsup:


----------



## ILLUSTRIOUS64

THATS A BAD ASS GLASS BIG HOMIE I WAS GOING TO PICK IT MY SELF A WHILE BACK IT WAS IN INDIO


----------



## BIG MARC

*THANKS EVERYONE ONCE AGAIN FOR ALL THE COMMENTS AND PM's FOR ADVICE,MAYBE I DID DO SOMETHING RIGHT!*




> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Dec 21 2010, 01:00 PM~19385527-->
> 
> 
> 
> UNSTOPABLE UFL FOR LIFE   YOU KILLIN EM MARC, THATS WHY YOUR MY MENTOR  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 05:23 PM~19387425
> *     Lookin real good bro
> Happy Holidays from Islanders Car Club
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 06:08 PM~19387823
> *:wow:  looks tight uso
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 06:34 PM~19388035
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 07:55 PM~19406337
> *Like them plizzates :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-unique 64 ss_@Dec 23 2010, 11:45 PM~19408494
> *THATS A BAD ASS GLASS BIG HOMIE  I WAS GOING TO PICK IT MY SELF A WHILE BACK IT WAS IN INDIO
> *


:yes:
*RIGHT PASSED INDIO,DESERT HOT SPRINGGS TO BE EXACT BUT YEA THATS THE ONE...I COULDN'T PASS IT UP! *


----------



## zfelix

paints ugly fool


----------



## vengence

happy holidays big homie,ill be mobbin yet another caddy soon just too bad it aint on xmas,id really be hurtin my coworkers feelins with this new badboy


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Dec 24 2010, 12:33 PM~19411958-->
> 
> 
> 
> paints ugly fool
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!Bring you a napkin next time,I saw you drooling. :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@Dec 24 2010, 12:34 PM~19411966
> *happy holidays big homie,ill be mobbin yet another caddy soon just too bad it aint on xmas,id really be hurtin my coworkers feelins with this new badboy
> *


Thanks my brotha and same to you!Gotta love them Cadi's tho,ulimate in Luxury.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 24 2010, 02:26 PM~19413226
> *LOL!Bring you a napkin next time,I saw you drooling. :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks my brotha and same to you!Gotta love them Cadi's tho,ulimate in Luxury.
> *



haha lmk when you ready for what we talked about


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 20 2010, 09:18 PM~19379478
> *Thanks.Here's a few from this passed weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmmmmmmmmmmm :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## tra1414




----------



## impacadd

WAT IT DEW BIG MARC...I SEE YOU ROLLIN ....WOW I AM PROUD OF YOU BIG USO TELL THE FAMILY HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM YOUR BROTHA IN OC* .....

MUCH LUV FAM..


----------



## GRodriguez

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG MARC

:wave:


Thanks everyone for the hits.


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

. . T T T !


----------



## playboi13

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Nov 28 2010, 11:23 PM~19187610
> *Here are a few pics from the motor trend show. I'll post some more later. LOVE THE PAINT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaammmnn cuzzo... she's a beauty.. very nice...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 20 2010, 08:18 PM~19379478
> *Thanks.Here's a few from this passed weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: very nice :yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## JORGE

*TTT FOR THE BIG HOMIE ABOUT TO SHINE IN HIS CITY :biggrin: *


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## USO562

Sole what's good uce!! Been a minute happy new years to u n the famz uso... I see the ride still lookin clean as usual.


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 22 2011, 05:39 PM~19668942
> *TTT FOR THE BIG HOMIE ABOUT TO SHINE IN HIS CITY  :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC

*WSUP UP EVERY1!*



> _Originally posted by My95Fleety+Jan 8 2011, 01:55 AM~19538010-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 8 2011, 06:48 PM~19542818
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 12:01 PM~19566428
> *. . T T T !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 01:10 PM~19575936
> *daaammmnn cuzzo... she's a beauty.. very nice...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 06:02 PM~19578431
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: very nice :yes::yes::yes::yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by C[email protected] 23 2011, 02:18 AM~19672061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATs WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT UCE!!!NICE WORK!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-USO562_@Jan 23 2011, 02:53 PM~19675346
> *Sole what's good uce!! Been a minute happy new years to u n the famz uso... I see the ride still lookin clean as usual.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jan 24 2011, 10:43 AM~19682532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



* turned out real nice Marc look forward to hooking your crew up ... *


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Jan 23 2011, 02:18 AM~19672061-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 24 2011, 12:18 PM~19682772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 24 2011, 12:22 PM~19682792
> *WSUP UP EVERY1!
> THATs WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT UCE!!!NICE WORK!
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wass up Marc!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 24 2011, 12:34 PM~19682880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El.Barber31

Damn that was a journey... Congrats on getting through it all! That would be a great book... best to you and the fam!


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety+Feb 22 2011, 11:46 PM~19938746-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Nice!
> wass up Marc!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-El.Barber31_@Feb 27 2011, 04:07 PM~19973823
> *Damn that was a journey... Congrats on getting through it all! That would be a great book... best to you and the fam!
> *


Thanks homie,much appreciated!





























*THANKS TO MY USO SPARKY FOR THE GREAT PICS IN ACTION FROM SUPERSHOW'10*


----------



## regal ryda

LOOKING GOOD BIG HOMIE(no ****)


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 8 2011, 02:00 PM~20043435
> *LOOKING GOOD BIG HOMIE(no ****)
> *


LOL,thanks homez.


----------



## My95Fleety

I might have posted these on here before but they're worth looking at again! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 20 2011, 10:41 PM~20139889
> *I might have posted these on here before but they're worth looking at again!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes they are,Thanks again Jorge!!!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 29 2011, 02:46 PM~20211428
> *Yes they are,Thanks again Jorge!!!
> 
> *


man that's a bad ass pic right there. shows the colors really nice!


----------



## regal ryda

doin it big .....big homie


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## cadilinc

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 20 2010, 08:18 PM~19379478
> *Thanks.Here's a few from this passed weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautifull Car Mark, turn out real nice Congrats :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety+Mar 30 2011, 02:32 PM~20220011-->
> 
> 
> 
> man that's a bad ass pic right there. shows the colors really nice!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 30 2011, 03:10 PM~20220385
> *doin it big .....big homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ryda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 30 2011, 03:52 PM~20220724
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-cadilinc_@Mar 30 2011, 03:56 PM~20220771
> *Beautifull Car  Mark, turn out real nice Congrats  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks my brotha!


----------



## XLowLifeX

lookin good USO


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 1 2011, 04:38 AM~20234138
> *  lookin good USO
> *


Thanks Big C!Hows it coming along with the Duece?


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 1 2011, 08:38 AM~20235187
> *Thanks Big C!Hows it coming along with the Duece?
> *


getting ready to ship her home if someone dont step up and buy her from me! realisticly i really dont want to sell it. so im sure itll be hittin the streets of cleveland as soon as it quits snowing :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 29 2011, 02:46 PM~20211428
> *Yes they are,Thanks again Jorge!!!
> 
> *


FCK I LUV DIS RIGHT HEER, BEAUTIFUL BROTHA


----------



## CUZICAN

*FRESHNESS............. *


----------



## BIG MARC

:0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 24 2011, 12:34 PM~19682880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


out cruisin with the family :thumbsup: looks great big homie you knockin em down with this ride


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! for one of the nicest RAGHOUSE out there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 10 2011, 02:34 PM~20304593
> *FRESHNESS.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man!!!!!! :0 This has to be one of the cleanest raghouse out there...good job Marc :thumbsup: ///// Miguel //// :biggrin:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

:h5:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

My favorite Rag Caprice out there...

Lookin good homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

Clean ass car right here!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET+Apr 1 2011, 07:39 PM~20239306-->
> 
> 
> 
> FCK I LUV DIS RIGHT HEER, BEAUTIFUL BROTHA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 10:03 AM~20310641
> *out cruisin with the family :thumbsup: looks great big homie you knockin em down with this ride
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 04:05 PM~20312869
> *TTT! for one of the nicest RAGHOUSE out there  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always USO thank you for the continued compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 08:56 PM~20534227
> *Man!!!!!!  :0 This has to be one of the cleanest raghouse out there...good job Marc  :thumbsup:  ///// Miguel //// :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WSup Miguel!Hope all is well my USO,thanks for the props you build tight ass shit as well.Congrats and good lucc on your new venture,much love/
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by THEE LAST [email protected] 11 2011, 10:36 PM~20535073
> *:h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro,I'm still looking through my collection for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Detroit 6 [email protected] 12 2011, 08:07 AM~20536764
> *My favorite Rag Caprice out there...
> 
> Lookin good homie...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you USO.
> <!--QuoteBegin-ogart63M.V.C_@May 12 2011, 09:06 AM~20537037
> *Clean ass car right here!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Art.


*THANKS EVERYONE FOR LOVE & REPLIES,HAVEN'T BEEN DOING MUCH TO HER ACTUALLY NEGLECTING HER A LIL WORKING ON MY BIKE BUT I DO HAVE SOMETHING COMING SOON JUST TO BRIGHTEN HER UP A BIT!STAY TUNED.*


----------



## DETONATER

BIG MARC,Mar 29 2011, 02:46 PM~20211428]










:wow: Looking super sweet right here... :h5:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 13 2011, 02:55 PM~20547242
> *BIG MARC,Mar 29 2011, 02:46 PM~20211428]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  Looking super sweet right here... :h5:
> *


Thanks Mark.





Here's a sneak peak for my haters I hear that are coming for me . . . the rest will have to catch me in the streets!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 24 2011, 02:08 PM~20619997
> *Thanks Mark.
> Here's a sneak peak for my haters I hear that are coming for me . . . the rest will have to catch me in the streets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Looks good!


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 24 2011, 04:08 PM~20619997
> *Thanks Mark.
> Here's a sneak peak for my haters I hear that are coming for me . . . the rest will have to catch me in the streets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aww shit you gonna kill tha streets with that big uso!


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 24 2011, 02:08 PM~20619997
> *Thanks Mark.
> Here's a sneak peak for my haters I hear that are coming for me . . . the rest will have to catch me in the streets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Smashin on em USO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 24 2011, 03:08 PM~20619997
> *Thanks Mark.
> Here's a sneak peak for my haters I hear that are coming for me . . . the rest will have to catch me in the streets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bump for my Uso


----------



## vengence

damn uso you pullin all stops now huh? :thumbsup: keep up the killer work


----------



## BIG MARC

vengence said:


> damn uso you pullin all stops now huh? :thumbsup: keep up the killer work


 Thanks USO.


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## harborarea310

ttt for the uso


----------



## theheckler76

looking super clean boss:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

harborarea310 said:


> ttt for the uso





theheckler76 said:


> looking super clean boss:thumbsup:


Thanks fellas.


----------



## manu samoa

to the top one more time for my uso


----------



## cheloRO75

I dont even kno where to start!!.. :worship::worship: Badd ass Ryde HOMBOI....


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

WUP BIG HOMIE WITH THE BADDEST 75 RAG!!!!:wave:


----------



## BIG MARC

WSup & Thank you my USOs,haven't really taken her out much been trying to get a game plan together for the motor.I'm riding my HOG these days but here is the last treatment she got...


----------



## BIG MARC

*Samoan Beachfront*

Whoops double post.


----------



## My95Fleety

BIG MARC said:


> WSup & Thank you my USOs,haven't really taken her out much been trying to get a game plan together for the motor.I'm riding my HOG these days but here is the last treatment she got...


what up marc. that art is looking good on the rag!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

BIG MARC said:


> WSup & Thank you my USOs,haven't really taken her out much been trying to get a game plan together for the motor.I'm riding my HOG these days but here is the last treatment she got...
> 
> 
> 
> ]


LOOK NICE! IT`S A NICE TOUCH


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

BIG MARC said:


> WSup & Thank you my USOs,haven't really taken her out much been trying to get a game plan together for the motor.I'm riding my HOG these days but here is the last treatment she got...



I don't do this often, but I gotta say that's badass


----------



## BIG MARC

My95Fleety said:


> what up marc. that art is looking good on the rag!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





MR.59 said:


> LOOK NICE! IT`S A NICE TOUCH





HUEY HEFNER said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





OGJordan said:


> I don't do this often, but I gotta say that's badass


Thanks again my brothas for the props,I wanted something to represent my USO Family not just the norm...


----------



## dekay24

BIG MARC said:


> WSup & Thank you my USOs,haven't really taken her out much been trying to get a game plan together for the motor.I'm riding my HOG these days but here is the last treatment she got...


very tastefull:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil

:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## CUZICAN

BIG MARC said:


> WSup & Thank you my USOs,haven't really taken her out much been trying to get a game plan together for the motor.I'm riding my HOG these days but here is the last treatment she got...





BIG MARC said:


> Thanks again my brothas for the props,I wanted something to represent my USO Family not just the norm...


And you wonder why your _MY_ mentor !!!


----------



## 4DA702

BIG MARC said:


> Thanks again my brothas for the props,I wanted something to represent my USO Family not just the norm...


Congrats on the magazine spread! Must be niiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## NIGEL310

THAT'S SOME TIGHT AZZ PICS MY USO!!!!


----------



## NIGEL310

BIG MARC said:


> WSup & Thank you my USOs,haven't really taken her out much been trying to get a game plan together for the motor.I'm riding my HOG these days but here is the last treatment she got...


 WAZUP BIG UCE....NICCCCCEEEEEEEE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:MUCH LUV UCE!!!


----------



## NIGEL310

CUZICAN said:


> *FRESHNESS............. *


DAMMNNN BIG UCE LOOKIN NICCCCCCEEEEEE.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez

BIG MARC said:


> WSup & Thank you my USOs,haven't really taken her out much been trying to get a game plan together for the motor.I'm riding my HOG these days but here is the last treatment she got...


uffin: Clean as f#%k


----------



## raider villa

Ride came together bad ass


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## tpimuncie

ONE OF THE NICEST RAG HOUSE OUT THERE!!


----------



## BIG MARC

tpimuncie said:


> ONE OF THE NICEST RAG HOUSE OUT THERE!!


Thank you my brotha,nice 4 the streets!Got to tighten her up a lil more before I run up against the big dawgs!!!That Ace you got there is no joke...super clean!


----------



## tpimuncie

BIG MARC said:


> Thank you my brotha,nice 4 the streets!Got to tighten her up a lil more before I run up against the big dawgs!!!That Ace you got there is no joke...super clean!


Thanks bro, just a street car uffin:


----------



## EL JEFE 52

this ride is super clean.my uso keeps it clean


----------



## BIG MARC

EL JEFE 52 said:


> this ride is super clean.my uso keeps it clean


:h5:


----------



## plague

hey big daddy keep doing this lowriding thing you make it look easy


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BIG MARC said:


>


WHAT YOU SAID IN THAT 2ND PARAGRAPH IS VERY TRUE FOR ME I LOVE THE 70'S YEARS FOR THE BIGGER BODY STYLE.:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## steadydippin

The paint is sick as hell Uso!!!


----------



## Mr Gee

BIG MARC said:


>


*Damn Marc, you were right next to us and I never saw you !*


----------



## wet-n-wild

BIG MARC said:


>


 Hey USO car looked great at the show. I love that fiberglass boot cover


----------



## BIG MARC

steadydippin said:


> The paint is sick as hell Uso!!!


 Thx USO!


Mr Gee said:


> *Damn Marc, you were right next to us and I never saw you !*


 Congrats on your membership,them some good dudes there!I didn't get to the show till 4pm...rough night...:happysad:


wet-n-wild said:


> Hey USO car looked great at the show. I love that fiberglass boot cover


Thanks Allen yea I love it myself,seen it 10 yrs ago on an old el dorado vert figured I had 2 have 1.Only took me 3yrs 2 find a decent shape/price.Always good to see you & the fam USO.


----------



## BIG MARC

View attachment 376471


*
View attachment 376473


**
View attachment 376497
*


----------



## My95Fleety

BIG MARC said:


>


What's up Marc! :wave: Car was looking good at the show. I have a couple more pics. I'll post up!


----------



## Mr Gee

BIG MARC said:


> Congrats on your membership,them some good dudes there!I didn't get to the show till 4pm...rough night...:happysad:


*Thanks Marc!! And hell yeah it was a rough night, it was a long weekend, maybe by next year I'll have a car out there!*


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## BIG MARC

My95Fleety said:


> What's up Marc! :wave: Car was looking good at the show. I have a couple more pics. I'll post up!


Thank you brother,they are beautiful as always!



Mr Gee said:


> *Thanks Marc!! And hell yeah it was a rough night, it was a long weekend, maybe by next year I'll have a car out there!*


Sounds good Gee!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

BIG MARC said:


>


sick mural in the back


----------



## CUZICAN

BADDEST RAG ON THE PLANET HANDS DOWN. UFL SOLE.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

BIG MARC said:


> Thank you my brotha,nice 4 the streets!Got to tighten her up a lil more before I run up against the big dawgs!!!That Ace you got there is no joke...super clean!


time to get it Empire equipped... Or as we say "E-quipped" ;-)


----------



## BIG MARC

CUZICAN said:


> BADDEST RAG ON THE PLANET HANDS DOWN. UFL SOLE.


Thanks USO,definetly not the baddest Rag on the planet she needs a whole new upgrade but she sure looks purtty!



EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> time to get it Empire equipped... Or as we say "E-quipped" ;-)


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## UCE*EP

BAD ASS RIDE USO!!!!!!!!! One of my favorites.. great color..


----------



## payfred

Layitlowrider of the month! Congrats fam :thumbsup: p.s. love the mural!


----------



## regal ryda

congrats big homie


----------



## BIG MARC

UCE*EP said:


> BAD ASS RIDE USO!!!!!!!!! One of my favorites.. great color..





payfred said:


> Layitlowrider of the month! Congrats fam :thumbsup: p.s. love the mural!





regal ryda said:


> congrats big homie


Thanks fam!One Love.


----------



## tpimuncie

My95Fleety said:


>


:boink:


----------



## My95Fleety

My95Fleety said:


>


Hey Marc, much:thumbsup: props on the ride of the month!


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

This car is the shit!!!! love it i wish it was mine :worship:


----------



## BIG MARC

tpimuncie said:


> :boink:





My95Fleety said:


> Hey Marc, much:thumbsup: props on the ride of the month!


Thanks Jorge & thanks for all the beautiful pics you make her shine!


ogart63M.V.C said:


> This car is the shit!!!! love it i wish it was mine :worship:


Thanks Art.


----------



## $piff

was lucky enough to see it in vegas the convertible top cover is sick my old lady even noticed it, thats gotta tell you something :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

$piff said:


> was lucky enough to see it in vegas the convertible top cover is sick my old lady even noticed it, thats gotta tell you something :thumbsup:


MUCH LUV & THANKS TO YOU & YOUR LADY!


----------



## BooBoo Camacho

its clean, its cool


----------



## My95Fleety

BIG MARC said:


> Thanks Jorge & thanks for all the beautiful pics you make her shine!
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sandiegohat

Any pics of the HOG Big Marc? LOving that rag too!


----------



## BIG MARC

BooBoo Camacho said:


> its clean, its cool


Thanks homie.


sandiegohat said:


> Any pics of the HOG Big Marc? LOving that rag too!


:thumbsup:

1st build










Thought I was content but guess I wasn't so I redid it...


----------



## BIG MARC

These are older,alot more blacced out since these pics.


----------



## Harley-Rider

:thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider

to the top 4 this great rag-house


----------



## Harley-Rider




----------



## gizmoscustoms

:nicoderm:


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12

What's up USO !!! You know how I feel about this drop !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse

TTT for my USO


----------



## My95Fleety

Had to bump this topic!


----------



## BIG MARC

Thanks every1 for the bump!She's on the bacc burner til I figure what I'm gonna do with the motor.I have an expensive ass work bench/storage shelf for now...:|


----------



## Mr Gee

Sup Marc!


----------



## CHE1

Saw this car in Vegas.......have got to say that this car was very very nice. There were alot of bad as rides, but this one stuck out the most out of all cars out side. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

THANKS MY BROTHAS FOR THE KIND WORDS I TRUELY APPRECIATE IT.WENT FOR A CRUISE TONIGHT AND LENT A HELPN HAND FOR THE HOMIE HORMIGAS' FUNDRAISER CARWASH THIS PASSED WEEKEND.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

BIG MARC said:


> THANKS MY BROTHAS FOR THE KIND WORDS I TRUELY APPRECIATE IT.WENT FOR A CRUISE TONIGHT AND LENT A HELPN HAND FOR THE HOMIE HORMIGAS' FUNDRAISER CARWASH THIS PASSED WEEKEND.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## deecaddy

I just went throught the entire thread...WOW...I commend you for your hard work and dedication on building such a beautiful ride....through the hard times, whether it was setbacks due to financial situations, the issue with the first paint and other mechanical issues, and the loss of your family member you stayed positive to see your build complete....again bad ass ride bro.....:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

deecaddy said:


> I just went throught the entire thread...WOW...I commend you for your hard work and dedication on building such a beautiful ride....through the hard times, whether it was setbacks due to financial situations, the issue with the first paint and other mechanical issues, and the loss of your family member you stayed positive to see your build complete....again bad ass ride bro.....:thumbsup:


Thanks for the props brotha and taking the time out to go through it all.Much respect.


----------



## heartofthacity

BIG MARC said:


>


 Ay this joint was clean when you first got it but it's come a long way :thumbsup: I just found your build topic so I'm a Lil late lol :cheesy: keep riding homie


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

sup big marc much love and respect to you brother! you did a good job keeping it hush hush but the finished result is top notch,ive been waiting to see someone do a parade boot on one of these verts with the lo-lo touch and im glad you did!lmk if u need a parade boot i have about 5 sets and thanks again for the rockers i appreciate your honesty as a seller and man of your word!not many of us left out here so thanks again and enjoy your rag!!


----------



## heartofthacity

I'm tryna get where u at big homie  much respect


----------



## BIG MARC

heartofthacity said:


> Ay this joint was clean when you first got it but it's come a long way :thumbsup: I just found your build topic so I'm a Lil late lol :cheesy: keep riding homie


Thanks fam,I also liked the way it was but wanted something a quiet until you walked up on it & seen how loud it was.


orientalmontecarlo said:


> sup big marc much love and respect to you brother! you did a good job keeping it hush hush but the finished result is top notch,ive been waiting to see someone do a parade boot on one of these verts with the lo-lo touch and im glad you did!lmk if u need a parade boot i have about 5 sets and thanks again for the rockers i appreciate your honesty as a seller and man of your word!not many of us left out here so thanks again and enjoy your rag!!


Right on USO,glad they got there,gotta keep it real Cuzz all we got is our word,especially if you wanna keep doing business.Treat others how you wanna be treated!I had a few peeps ask me about them boots...PM Sent.


heartofthacity said:


> I'm tryna get where u at big homie  much respect


Keep at it,you'll get there!


----------



## heartofthacity

Hey wassup with a link for those headlights :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity

BIG MARC said:


> Thanks again my brothas for the props,I wanted something to represent my USO Family not just the norm...


Yo what mag and issue was this?? Got an extra one :naughty:??


----------



## BIG MARC

heartofthacity said:


> Hey wassup with a link for those headlights :thumbsup:


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/268938-xenon-h-i-d-kits.html
Good dude I have 3 rides with them...


heartofthacity said:


> Yo what mag and issue was this?? Got an extra one :naughty:??


No extra mag,it was like pulling teeth just to get one which never got to me.A company that makes them into plaques took care of me tho.


----------



## shops laggard

TTT


----------



## stevenjohnson504

the best thread ever. i thought i had it hard building my car


----------



## TROUBLESOME

BIG MARC said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/268938-xenon-h-i-d-kits.html
> Good dude I have 3 rides with them...
> 
> No extra mag,it was like pulling teeth just to get one which never got to me.A company that makes them into plaques took care of me tho.


SHOULD HAVE STOPPED BY THE SHOP OR ASKED ME BIG HOMIE...WE GOT ABOUT 20 COPIES OF THAT MAG...HOLLA AT YA BOY!!!


----------



## BIG MARC

Let's make sure we keep them bushings updated fellas.


----------



## gizmoscustoms

uffin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

BIG MARC said:


> Let's make sure we keep them bushings updated fellas.


 ALWAYS LOOKING GOOD MR. MARC. :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta

SOLE!!! Just showing your page some Alofa!!


----------



## BIG MARC

gizmoscustoms said:


> uffin:


:wave:


ogart63M.V.C said:


> ALWAYS LOOKING GOOD MR. MARC. :thumbsup:


Thanks Art,hows that Trey?


Psta said:


> SOLE!!! Just showing your page some Alofa!!


What's good CUZZO!Always appreciated to see you sliding thru,how's that Glasshouse coming along?


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

Wup Marc, the Tre is here waiting for you so we can make a deal...:thumbsup:


----------



## Psta

BIG MARC said:


> :wave:
> 
> Thanks Art,hows that Trey?
> 
> What's good CUZZO!Always appreciated to see you sliding thru,how's that Glasshouse coming along?


its coming homie! finally got some real progress going! actually too much! LOL!! got to many things coming at too many directions!


----------



## BIG MARC

Psta said:


> its coming homie! finally got some real progress going! actually too much! LOL!! got to many things coming at too many directions!


LOL!Just line'em up & knocc'em down as they come.


----------



## Psta

BIG MARC said:


> LOL!Just line'em up & knocc'em down as they come.


thats what im doing uce! just trying to orginze them all!!!!


----------



## BIG MARC

ogart63M.V.C said:


> Wup Marc, the Tre is here waiting for you so we can make a deal...:thumbsup:


If I get rid of it bro I'm gonna go classic tri~5s maybe even a bomb but thanks for the offer!


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC

Time to add some pics bacc on here since the sale aint going anywhere.If I had a twenty for everytime someone said they were a man of their word "Not like the others",or another famous line...I'll be there in the morning I'm 100%...my shit would be sold by now LMFAO!Well wishers,dreamers and lowballers gotta love it.Gonna sit on it and finish since my bike is at the stage I'm happy with for now.


----------



## rick383

looking good marcuz


----------



## crackers63

Heard u traded the Harley for those to mopeds in the back ground lol


----------



## Mr Impala

crackers63 said:


> Heard u traded the Harley for those to mopeds in the back ground lol


yup


----------



## crackers63

Haha big man on a little bike dont let the cops catch u slippen might get a ticket for to small of tires for the weight


----------



## BIG MARC

Thx Ricc.Hey Mr.'s Big and Little Impala never trade a HD for a scoot!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

TTT for 1 sweet Raghouse !


----------



## Venom62

Badass ride, can't believe it didn't sell


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

give me a call i got cash 
915-926-6071
ill pick up


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

How they paint your the plastic of your dash doesnt it have grain?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

Super clene


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:happysad:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The RAGHOUSE is bangin


----------



## BIG MARC

74chevy glasshouse said:


> How they paint your the plastic of your dash doesnt it have grain?


Strip the woodgrains,sand smooth...primered then paint.


925eastbayrider said:


> Super clene





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :happysad:





BIG WHIT 64 said:


> The RAGHOUSE is bangin


Thanks fellas,I'll get bacc on it soon enough.Enjoying the the Harley lately.


----------



## Big Papi

That is a clean Raghouse. Good luck with the sale bro.


----------



## NIGEL310

Nicccceeeee.....BIGG UCE!! Wazup famz just dropping by on page.
Much luv to you and famz!!


----------



## BIG MARC

Big Papi said:


> That is a clean Raghouse. Good luck with the sale bro.


Thanks brotha!


NIGEL310 said:


> Nicccceeeee.....BIGG UCE!! Wazup famz just dropping by on page.
> Much luv to you and famz!!


WSup Sole,appreciate the alofas...same to you and the AIGA!


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

:wave: WUP MARC


----------



## BIG MARC

WSup Art :wave:How's that Trey?


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

BIG MARC said:


> WSup Art :wave:How's that Trey?


 GOOD HOMIE STILL ROLLIN THEM STREETS...YOU STILL HAVE YOUR CAR? OR DID YOU SELL IT?


----------



## ICED BOXX

more inspiration:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeJones

Much love on this house my brother, I'm still trying to put mine together...it's always inspired me


----------



## BIG MARC

ogart63M.V.C said:


> GOOD HOMIE STILL ROLLIN THEM STREETS...YOU STILL HAVE YOUR CAR? OR DID YOU SELL IT?


I still got it.Alot of crazy offers more stupid but its here,took it out today for a cruise.


ICED BOXX said:


> more inspiration:thumbsup:


Thx bro


MikeJones said:


> Much love on this house my brother, I'm still trying to put mine together...it's always inspired me


Much appreciated homie,good lucc on your build.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

Ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BIG MARC said:


> I wanted the base of the car to be like a sandy beach with just a soft kiss of the sun.A bronze pearl.Some compare it to the Navigator Gold but it is a Cadillac color called "Cognac Frost".Can't really catch the pearl to good cuzz of the light but it's only been bacc from the paint for a lil less than a week.Gonna let it cure fro anothe month atleast before wetsanding,striping and then clearing over that.


paint code??pm me


----------



## Sunny Side 75

Just went thru the whole thread, gotta say its givin me ALOT more motivation. The rag is lookin real good homie, hope to get mine there soon. much props!


----------



## N.O.Bricks

nice build man,way to hang with it,true testament to being a true rider,really inspired me to take my time on my own ride to get it right.:thumbsup:


----------



## regal.1980

One of the cleanest ragghouses around. Hands down. From the streets to the shows. Nice build homie


----------



## BIG MARC

Thanks brothas,appreciate the love on the page and good lucc with your builds!


----------



## shortymack

Sup big homie


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks solid big uce... tofa!


----------



## BIG MARC

Shorty you dirtyMF!!!


Thanks Hannibal,tofa!


----------



## regal.1980

Did u have to do anything special to put the 13s on?


----------



## BIG MARC

regal.1980 said:


> Did u have to do anything special to put the 13s on?


Billet adapters up front,1981 Cadillac Coupe rearend.


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## OGUSO805

BIG MARC said:


>


  TAKING ME BACK WITH THAT OG USO BANNER BIG MARC...:thumbsup:...LUVIN IT UCE!


----------



## regal.1980

Did u use a 1" billet adapter


----------



## cougar_chevy

Great build! Went thru the whole thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

Ttt


----------



## A&R

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

regal.1980 said:


> Did u use a 1" billet adapter


:yes:


cougar_chevy said:


> Great build! Went thru the whole thread! :thumbsup:





925eastbayrider said:


> Ttt





A&R said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks homies.


----------



## bad company

My95Fleety said:


>


WOW ,Forgot I saw this one in Vegas ! Nice ride bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Blue

Damn homie this ride makes me want to sell all I got and go balls out on one.


----------



## Big_Blue

Ride is Bad Ass


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

I got a 62 impala rag for you nearly 80% done just needs paint interior and put back together all chrome is their and has been re chromed let me know


----------



## carlito77

:wow:


----------



## BIG MARC

bad company said:


> WOW ,Forgot I saw this one in Vegas ! Nice ride bro :thumbsup:





Big_Blue said:


> Damn homie this ride makes me want to sell all I got and go balls out on one.





Big_Blue said:


> Ride is Bad Ass


Thanks homies.



ModernTimes_Ep said:


> I got a 62 impala rag for you nearly 80% done just needs paint interior and put back together all chrome is their and has been re chromed let me know


:finger:


----------



## BIG MARC

carlito77 said:


> :wow:


My thoughts exactly.


*

80% DONE JUST NEEDS PAINT INTERIOR AND PUT BACK TOGETHER AINT 80% DONE FYI*


----------



## BIG MARC

TBT


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## king debo

I really like this car, always wanted a drop raghouse!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.House

Wat cylinder setup u running in rear?? Power balls coilover under???


----------



## BIG MARC

Mr.House said:


> Wat cylinder setup u running in rear?? Power balls coilover under???


8" strokes,powerballs,coilover w/reverse deep cup that straddles powerball full stacc of coils,still lays out.


----------



## OGUSO805

SUP USO MARC!...GOING TO HAVE YOUR RAGHOUSE IN THE LINE-UP AT SUPER SHOW?...TAKING MY 61 THIS YEAR...SEE U IN A FEW WEEKS...:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

OGUSO805 said:


> SUP USO MARC!...GOING TO HAVE YOUR RAGHOUSE IN THE LINE-UP AT SUPER SHOW?...TAKING MY 61 THIS YEAR...SEE U IN A FEW WEEKS...:thumbsup:


Not showing anymore until it gets a face lift.See you soon USO


----------



## Mr Gee

BIG MARC said:


> Not showing anymore until it gets a face lift.See you soon USO


sup Marc!!


----------



## BIG MARC

king debo said:


> I really like this car, always wanted a drop raghouse!! :thumbsup:


Thanks homie!


Mr Gee said:


> sup Marc!!


G,wsup brotha!


----------



## tpimuncie

BIG MARC said:


>


Badass ride!


----------



## BIG MARC

tpimuncie said:


> Badass ride!


Thx bro,love that Apache you working on as well as your other toys in the garage!


----------



## alex75

BIG MARC said:


> :finger:


:roflmao:


----------



## soriano

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BIG MARC said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## soriano

TTT


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

I want this car!


----------



## glasshouse 76

looks sickk !!! what is the color called?


----------



## glasshouse 76

thats dope..


----------



## glasshouse 76

yes for sure!!


----------



## Wizzard

Love this raghouse!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS




----------

